# Nicolai Modellpalette 2014



## vinc (20. August 2013)

Am letzten Wochenende haben wir unseren 18. Geburtstag in LÃ¼bbrechtsen gefeiert.

Die Geschenke haben wir uns selbst gemacht. Die Modelle fÃ¼r 2014 

*Argon FAT (For All Terrain)*




Weight as shown 14,52kg

Recommended Fork Travel: 0-90mm
Wheelwidth: 3.8"
100mm BB width 
170mm rear axle width
Hollow- Weld-Technology
Gates Carbon Drive Ready

Jetzt kommt' s FAT!

Grelles GrÃ¼n, fette 3.8er Reifen, Ã¼bliche Nicolai-Manier, so prÃ¤sentierte sich das nagelneue Nicolai Argon Fat Bike. Als Teil einer Sonderserie, mit max. 60 StÃ¼ck, wird das Rad 2014 in unsere Produktpalette aufgenommen. 
Fatbike fahren macht einfach SpaÃ. Ob Sand, ob Schnee, ob tiefster Schlamm das Fatbike wird euch bei keinem Untergrund im Stich lassen. Die breiten Reifen vermitteln direkt ein sicheres GefÃ¼hl und verleihen der Fahrt eine einzigartige Note. 


*Argon TB*




Weight as shown 12,22kg


Recommended Fork Travel: 120mm
Wheelsize (small): 27.5"
Wheelsize (medium - xlarge): 29"
Gates Carbon Drive Ready
Pinion optional


Fit fÃ¼r die Feierabendrunde!

Mit seiner entspannten Sitzposition kommt man mit diesem Trailbike auch auf  lÃ¤ngeren Touren bestens zurecht. Bergab vermittelt der flache Lenkwinkel und das tiefe Innenlager Laufruhe und der kurze Hinterbau sorgt zusÃ¤tzlich fÃ¼r ein verspieltes FahrvergnÃ¼gen. Wer ein Bike fÃ¼r den Alltagsgebrauch sucht, das vielseitig ist und auch auf Trails eine Menge SpaÃ macht, wird hier sicher fÃ¼ndig.





*Argon AM *




Weight as shown 14,90kg

Recommended Fork Travel: 150 Â 160mm
Wheelsize: 27.5"
Gates Carbon Drive Ready
Pinion optional


Lange Anstiege, harte Abfahrten, kein Problem!

Das agressive Enduro Hardtail aus dem Hause Nicolai Ã¼berzeugt vor allem durch sein hohes DH Potential. FÃ¼r 2014 kommt das Argon AM mit 27.5" LaufrÃ¤dern. Gerade einem Hardtail verleiht dies dem Bike ein besseres Ãberrollverhalten, besseren Grip durch die grÃ¶Ãere AuflageflÃ¤che der Reifen und somit einen hohen Zuwachs an FahrspaÃ.


*Argon Trekking*





Weight as shown 14,98kg

Recommended Fork Travel: 0-100mm
Wheelsize: 28Â 700C
1 1/8 head tube
Gates Carbon Drive Ready
Pinion optional

Das perfekte Fortbewegungsmittel fÃ¼r die Stadt und ausgedehnte Trekking-Touren. Die dargestellte Option mit Pinion Getriebe in Verbindung mit dem Gates Carbondrive Riemen ist die beste Kombination fÃ¼r sorgenfreien Gebrauch und ein unglaublich ruhiges und elegantes FahrgefÃ¼hl. Wie alle unsere Rahmen kann das Bike auch mit einem standard Kettenantrieb aufgebaut werden.


*Helius AC*




Weight as shown 15,62kg


Recommended Fork Travel: 140-150mm
150mm Rear Travel 
Wheelsize: 27.5"
Zerostack 44/56 headtube
ISCG 05 mount
142x12mm rear axle width 
PM180mm brake mount
Pinion optional


DAS "Do-it-All-BikeÂ

Mit neuen Details geht unser erfolgreichstes Helius AC Modell aus dem Jahr 2013 in die nÃ¤chste Runde. Das Rad ist sehr variabel und der perfekte Allrounder fÃ¼r's Mittelgebirge. FÃ¼r 2014 mit Postmount Bremsaufnahme und 142x12mm Hinterbaubreite. Die Reifenfreiheit haben wir ebenfalls vergrÃ¶Ãert. 


*Helius TB*




Weight as shown 13,38kg


Recommended Fork Travel: 120-140mm
120mm Rear Travel
Wheelsize (small): 27.5", (mediumÂxlarge) 29"
Zerostack 44/56 head tube
ISCG 05 mount
142x12mm rear axle width
PM180mm brake mount
Pinion optional 


Das Helius TB fasst einzelne Merkmale der 2012er Helius Palette zusammen.

Mit 130mm Federweg am Heck, 29Â LaufÃ¤dern und dem niedrigeren Gewicht ist es als Touren und Trailbike perfekt geeignet. Diese Kombination macht ein waschechtes 29Â Bike aus: ÂGroÃe RÃ¤der fÃ¼r maximalen Vortrieb, genÃ¼gend Federweg und perfekte Geometrie fÃ¼r maximalen FahrspaÃ!Â


*ION 15*




Weight as shown 14,12kg

 Recommended Fork Travel: 150-160mm
150mm Rear Travel
Wheelsize: 29"
Zerostack 44/56 head tube
ISCG 05 mount
142x12mm rear axle width
PM180mm brake mount
ET Key geometry adjustment
High Direct Mount mech compatible



27,5Â??? Wir legen noch einen drauf und gehen auf 29Â!!!

Das ION 15 erweitert unsere ION Modellpalette um ein weiteres Endurobike. PrÃ¤sentiert wird das 29Â Modell mit145 mm Federweg am Heck um als wahres Enduro Race Bike zu Ã¼berzeugen. Die groÃen RÃ¤der versprechen auÃerdem hohen Vortrieb und optimale Traktion.


*ION 16*





Weight as shown 14,55kg



Recommended Fork Travel 160mm
160mm Rear Travel
Wheelsize: 26Â
Zerostack 44/56 head tube
ISCG 05 mount
142x12mm rear axle width
PM180mm brake mount
ET Key geometry adjustment
High Direct Mount mech compatible 


Alles wie gehabt!

Der TechnologietrÃ¤ger aus dem Jahr 2013 im Endurosektor bleibt fÃ¼r 2014 unverÃ¤ndert bestehen.
Das sich die Arbeit gelohnt hat, zeigt euer hohes Interesse an dem Bike, sowie mehrere Siege auf nationalen und internationalen Enduro Rennen. 27.5" Variante gefÃ¤llig? - Fragt nach...



*ION 20*




Weight as shown 16,94kg


Recommended Fork Travel: 200mm
205mm Rear Travel
Wheelsize: 27.5"<
Zerostack 44/56 head tube
ISCG 05 mount
157x12mm rear axle width
PM180mm brake mount
ET Key geometry adjustment




Unser neues ÂDH-SchlachtschiffÂ 

Der komplett Ã¼berarbeitete Rahmen macht das ION 20 zu unserer ultimativen Waffe im Gravitybereich.  Auch hier setzen wir auf 650b LaufrÃ¤der und den ET Key zur Verstellung des Lenkwinkels und der TretlagerhÃ¶he, wie ihr es bereits vom ION 16 kennt. AuÃerdem wurde die Kinematik Ã¼berarbeitet und das ÃbersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis verringert um ein effizientes Downhillfahrwerk mit 205mm Federweg am Heck zu erhalten.



*ION 20 Effigear -Prototyp-*




Weight as shown 16,97kg


Recommended Fork Travel: 200mm
205mm Rear Travel
Wheelsize: 27.5"
Zerostack 44/56 head tube
142x12mm rear axle width
PM180mm brake mount 
ET Key geometry adjustment

Der neue TechnologietrÃ¤ger der Marke Nicolai. Basierend auf dem neuen dem neuen ION 20 Rahmen haben unsere Ingenieure den Prototypen mit einem Effigear Getriebe ausgestattet. Diese innovative/neue Kombi wird in den nÃ¤chsten Monaten von unseren Gates NicolaiTeamfahrern im Race-Einsatz grÃ¼ndlich getestet. Wichtigstes Ziel war die Kombination des Effigear-Getriebes mit dem Gates Carbon Drive in einem DH-Race-Bike. 






*Als LTD-Edition werden wir folgende Modelle anbieten: *

Argon FAT

Nucleon AM 

Nucleon E2 

ION 20 Effigear 

Die LTD-Edition Modelle werden wir in den Kalenderwochen 39, 44 und 50 bauen. 
Bitte entnehmt VerfÃ¼gbarkeit und StÃ¼ckzahl unserem Produktionsplan â https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Aho4mKeuwSYGdE16MFVqV0o5Q0x0ZnhSUVV5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html


Alle Geometriedaten werden, in Form von unseren Tech Sheets, zur Eurobike verÃ¶ffentlicht.


----------



## Elfriede (20. August 2013)

Hä? Kein Argon CC, kein BMXTB und kein Argon Road mehr? Seid ihr des Wahnsinns, oder bestehen die Modelle noch weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (20. August 2013)

ist das ac lila elox?
das sieht so blass aus


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von ION16s in normalen Größen. Nicht das noch die Verschwörungstheorie auftaucht, ihr wollt 26Zoll Räder absichtlich ins schlechte Licht rücken 







































G.


----------



## trailterror (20. August 2013)

Erstmals vielen dank wegen den â¬bike vorabinfos hier im forum 

Ich persÃ¶nlich fand die produktpalette 2012 oder auch 2013 interessanter: 

- Weil ich persÃ¶nlich mit (zu) tief (stack/tretlager) nix anfangen kann.
- weil ich das portfolio vorher als kompletter ansah (ausser du hast eventuell einige bikes nicht aufegzÃ¤hlt (ion 14, bmxtb usw....). Aber der freerider fehlt dieses jahr zumindest wohl sicher.
- weil ich mich (momentan zumindest) mit dem generellen hardcoreaufdrÃ¤ngen von 27,5 (noch?) schwer tu. Die meisten sehen einfach den eigentlichen haupthintergrund von 27,5 in einem wirtschaftlichen background.
- weil ich mich bei euren scheinbaren "mainstream" entscheidungen und das andeuten der infragestellungen von prinzipien noch frage wie schief das dach noch ist?
- weil ihr (beim ion 18) in dem einen atemzug von "nicht mehr wegzudenken" redet und im nÃ¤chsten das ding fallen lasst
- weil eure produktionszyklen eurer bikes dem gesellschaftlichen trend von extremer kurzlebigkeit folgen

Mir liegt die marke aber dennoch am herzen. Wegen der sympathischen, offenen art der kommunikation mit euch jungs und mÃ¤dels. Wegen der verarbeitigungsqualitÃ¤t, der stabilitÃ¤t und haltbarkeit eurer bikes!
Wegen der produktion auf nem bauernhof in nem mini dorf 

Hab ich alles hier und da schon mal erlÃ¤utert...nur hier noch mal die zusammenfassung 






vinc schrieb:


> 27.5" Variante gefÃ¤llig? - fragt nach.....



Gibts austausch-ausfallenden damits auch 26' kompatibel bleibt? Oder wird das 2013er ion 26' parallel weiterlaufen?
Wann ungefÃ¤hr dÃ¼rfen wir in den genuss von den tech sheets kommen, respektiv wann wirds erhÃ¤ltlich sein?

Trotz einigen persÃ¶nlichen kleinen bedenkensÃ¤usserungen wÃ¼nsch ich euch allen im qlftal einen schÃ¶nen restsommer 

Viele grÃ¼sse


----------



## Obstbrot (20. August 2013)

das neue ION 20 ist der hammer, mehr als würdiger ersatz für Ion 20/18


----------



## AM_Heizer (20. August 2013)

Mir gefällt das Konzept vom Argon TB, aber warum nur in 29" oberhalb S ?? 
Mit 27,5 könnte man das evtl. Sub 11 kg aufbauen, ohne Bausparverträge kündigen zu müssen.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (20. August 2013)

Hui.. Bin überrascht. Das ION ist ja der Hammer . Schön schlank und funktional geworden. Die Laufradgröße schmeckt mir nicht so ganz. Find es schade, dass man gerade bei dem Downhill-Rad nicht die Wahl hat...

 @vinc: Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die hintere Bremsleitung und den Schaltzug in den Druckstreben zu verlegen? Würde mir optisch um Längen mehr zusagen als dieses Plastikgefummel auf der Kettentrebe..


----------



## mtbedu (20. August 2013)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> das neue ION 20 ist der hammer, mehr als würdiger ersatz für Ion 20/18



Präzisiere bitte. Woran machst Du das fest?


----------



## psychoo2 (20. August 2013)

@vinc....wie darf man das beim ION16 mit 650B verstehen ??

Der Technologieträger aus dem Jahr 2013 im Endurosektor bleibt für 2014 unverändert bestehen.
Das sich die Arbeit gelohnt hat, zeigt euer hohes Interesse an dem Bike, sowie mehrere Siege auf nationalen und internationalen Enduro Rennen. 27.5" Variante gefällig? - Fragt nach...


----------



## Obstbrot (20. August 2013)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obstbrot (20. August 2013)

hab ich mir so zu den infos gedacht


----------



## SiK (21. August 2013)

@vinc: warum habt ihr bei allen Bikes die Sitzwinkel abgeflacht? Das macht die Räder für lange Kerle weitgehend uninteressant weil man bei passender Sattelhöhe/Überhöhung auf der HR Nabe sitzt.

Beim Helius AC sieht man ganz gut wie furchtbar das geworden ist.


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2013)

SiK schrieb:


> @vinc: warum habt ihr bei allen Bikes die Sitzwinkel abgeflacht? Das macht die Räder für lange Kerle weitgehend uninteressant weil man bei passender Sattelhöhe/Überhöhung auf der HR Nabe sitzt.
> 
> Beim Helius AC sieht man ganz gut wie furchtbar das geworden ist.



Ist das nicht ne folge von 650b (falls der SW tatsächtlch flacher wurde) Da man sich platz verschaffen musste und so das sitzrohr im tretlagerbereich nach vorn verlagern musste....?


----------



## kroiterfee (21. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Erstmals vielen dank wegen den bike vorabinfos hier im forum
> 
> Ich persönlich fand die produktpalette 2012 oder auch 2013 interessanter:
> 
> ...



ich kann mich dem fast zu 100% anschliessen und finde es schade, dass es eine laufradgrößenoption nicht gibt. :-(

bmxtb und argon road sind wohl passee?


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2013)

Das mit der Laufradgröße ist mir total Latte. 

Was ich schade finde ist das es kein Freeridebaik mehr im Programm hat


----------



## sinucello (21. August 2013)

SiK schrieb:


> @vinc: warum habt ihr bei allen Bikes die Sitzwinkel abgeflacht? Das macht die Räder für lange Kerle weitgehend uninteressant weil man bei passender Sattelhöhe/Überhöhung auf der HR Nabe sitzt.
> 
> Beim Helius AC sieht man ganz gut wie furchtbar das geworden ist.



bin das Helius AC 27.5 in Willingen gefahren. Mir haben die guten Klettereigenschaften und die Agilität/Wendigkeit in den Anliegerkurven sehr gut gefallen. Hat das 2014er Modell jetzt eine andere Geo/Winkel als das Bike in Willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc (21. August 2013)

Wenn ihr euch den Gabelmarkt für 2014 anschaut, werdet ihr feststellen dass es kaum noch Freeridegabeln im 180er Bereich gibt. Und wenn dann in 26" selbst da ist die Entwicklung stehen geblieben. Jetzt können wir uns natürlich alle Fragen warum das so ist....

Zum ION 16: 

Das ION 16 werden wir ab Januar 2014 zusätzlich in 650 (27,5") ausliefern. 
Es ist somit auch ab sofort bestellbar.


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das mit der LaufradgrÃ¶Ãe ist mir total Latte.
> 
> Was ich schade finde ist das es kein Freeridebaik mehr im Programm hat



Zu 1. echt; keine prÃ¤ferenz?
Zu 2. -> â¬bike 2014 
 @vinc

Wie lang dauerts denn bis das ion16 26' eingestellt wird; ich geh ja mal davon aus, dass ihr mit dem 26er nicht lÃ¤ngerfristig plant..?


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Zu 1. echt; keine präferenz?




Nein. Neuem gegenüber bin ich positiv aufgeschlossen.

Ich denke da könnte sich manch jüngerer hier eine Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2013)

:d


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das mit der Laufradgröße ist mir total Latte.
> 
> Was ich schade finde ist das es kein Freeridebaik mehr im Programm hat



Ja wenn ich net 1,92m wäre und einen s Rahemn fahren könnte, dann wäres mir zumindest schonmal 50% Latte. Aber die Größe bringt halt mal scheinbar bei Nicolai die flachen Sitzwinkel mit ins Spiel

Ansonsten seh ichs wie Trailterror

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (21. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich denke da könnte sich manch jüngerer hier eine Scheibe von abschneiden



ja. vielleicht bin ich langsam zu altbacken...


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2013)

Werden die sitzwinkel bei 650b in kombination mit den N geraden rohren und in anbetracht einer nicht reduzierung vom fw konstruktionsbedingt denn unweigerlich flacher? Und die kettenstreben unweigerlich länger?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. August 2013)

Leute, da habt ihr eine schÃ¶ne und schlÃ¼ssige Palette auf die Beine gestellt. 

Ein paar Fragen habe ich dennoch ...



vinc schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> *Helius AC*
> ...



*Kannibalisieren sich die beiden Modelle nicht ein wenig?* Das eine mit mehr Federweg und kleineren LaufrÃ¤dern, das andere umgekehrt?

*Und hat es jetzt 120 oder 130 mm am Heck?*

Gerade bei Trailbikes (nach der Idee, wie sie mal entstanden sind und nicht fÃ¼r die breite Masse) bestehen doch unterschiedlichste WÃ¼nsche. *WÃ¤re hier nicht so eine Art Baukasten mÃ¶glich?

So dass man quasi beliebige Rad-GrÃ¶Ãen (sinnvoll) miteinander kombinieren kann?*

So dass ein downhillaffiner Biker sich etwa 650er-LaufrÃ¤der einbaut und den Lenkwinkel durch einen *Nicolai-Steuersatz 
(FettSet-AngleKit*, ich hÃ¶re schon die Nicolai-JÃ¼nger jubeln, zur Not auch als Auftragsproduktion bei Cane Creek, Works oder FSA oder so, das Steuerrohr von euch schon entsprechend markiert ab Werk, zumindest as Option) 
an seine BedÃ¼rfnisse anpasst, wÃ¤hrend

der gediegenere Mitt-FÃ¼nfziger auf seinem TB 29 durch die Landschaft schnÃ¼rt, sein

14-JÃ¤hriger Sohnemann es mit 26er-LaufrÃ¤dern als Slopestyler (auf eigene Gefahr nat.  ) hernimmt.




vinc schrieb:


> ...
> *ION 15*
> 
> 
> ...




Mit der erwÃ¤hnten 27,5er-Variante ein rundes Bild. Aber wo ist das Ion 17 nur fÃ¼r 26 Zoll?

*Generell: Warum die Umstellung auf 27,5?* 
Da draussen :kotz: doch alle Endkunden. 

Gerade fÃ¼r euch, denen treue Kunden immer mal wieder einen Rahmen abkaufen, den sie mit den Teilen vom vorigen N aufbauen wollen, mÃ¼ssten die 26er doch wichtig sein.
Immerhin gestaltet sich der Laufradsatz zum teuersten Teil nach dem Rahmen langsam. 650 Euro sind doch schon lÃ¤ngst gang und gÃ¤be. Da verzichtet man im Zweifel auf einen neuen Rahmen, weil man auch Gabel und LaufrÃ¤der neu kaufen muss. Wie steht ihr dazu


*Und wo ist das Ion 18 geblieben? 
Seht ihr keine LÃ¼cke zwischen Ion 16 und Ion 18?
Sind 26-ZÃ¶ller auch bei euch generell raus?
Was ist mit Bestellmodellen wie dem Helius AFR, wirds die weiter geben?*


----------



## kroiterfee (21. August 2013)




----------



## slayerrider (21. August 2013)

Wirklich schade, dass es nur noch ein Bike mit 26"-Rädern gibt. 

Ich kann natürlich verstehen, dass es nicht so leicht ist auf 26" zu setzten, wenn der Markt fast keine 26"-Teile mehr hergibt. Es wäre dennoch schön, wenn gerade eine Firma wie Nicolai den Kunden eine Option auf 26" anbieten würde. Die meisten Kunden kaufen ja sowieso nur einen Rahmen und müssen sich dann selbst um die Beschaffung der Teile kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (21. August 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch den Gabelmarkt für 2014 anschaut, werdet ihr feststellen dass es kaum noch Freeridegabeln im 180er Bereich gibt. Und wenn dann in 26" selbst da ist die Entwicklung stehen geblieben. Jetzt können wir uns natürlich alle Fragen warum das so ist....
> 
> Zum ION 16:
> 
> ...


 
Danke @vinc für die Rückinfo.

Was mich angeht ist es mir auch ziemlich egal ob 26 oder 27.5

Denke ausser bei den Teilen wird man beim fahren nicht den großen AHA Effekt verspüren. Da ist mir dann eine zukunftssichere Teileversorgung dann schon wichtiger.

Und für mich gilt dann schon auch ....wenn neues ION16 dann in 27.5 mit der neuen Auron von Suntour


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> zukunftssicher



Den gefallen wird dir die branche wohl niemals erfüllen


----------



## psychoo2 (21. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Den gefallen wird dir die branche wohl niemals erfüllen


 
okay...dann "bedingt zukunftssicherere"


----------



## Garrett (21. August 2013)

Hat sich bei den Helius Modellen auch was an der Lagerung getan? 
Das Helius TB sieht so aus als hätte es das ION16 Hauptschwingenlager.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. August 2013)

650B vs. 26 Zoll

letztlich ist es fast egal, was sich durchsetzt. Die Biker da draussen stören sich doch nur daran, dass quasi keine Übergangszeit da ist. BÄNG, hier ist 650B.

Alle, die Umbaupläne hatten/haben sind damit vor den Kopf gestoßen.

Ich schreib mal die Jungs von mtb-news.de an, dass die unter den Parts-Hersteller mal ne Umfrage machen, wie lange 26 Zoll noch aufrecht erhalten werden soll.

Denn wenn es die Parts weiter gibt, kann einem der 650B-Neurad-Hype doch egal sein ...


----------



## US. (21. August 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch den Gabelmarkt für 2014 anschaut, werdet ihr feststellen dass es kaum noch Freeridegabeln im 180er Bereich gibt. Und wenn dann in 26" selbst da ist die Entwicklung stehen geblieben. Jetzt können wir uns natürlich alle Fragen warum das so ist....



180mm, 26":
Fox Van 180
Rock Shox Domain
Rock Shox Totem
Suntour Durolux
X-Fusion Vengeance (170mm aber EBL analog 180mm)

Für 650B schauts in der Tat nicht so gut aus:
X-Fusion Metric; immerhin

Andererseits fehlen auch Reifen DC-Gabeln etc in 650B

Wie dem auch sei. Der neue Trend heißt anscheinend Light-Enduro. Max. 160mm Federweg und 35er Standrohre sind das höchste der Gefühle, dazu 15er Steckachse.

2015 werden die Freerider ihr Revival haben!


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2013)

Kann man die lyric nicht auch auf 180mm "aufpumpen"..?

Wie siehts mit den technischen ausfällen bei den enduro rennen aus. Stimmt es, dass die 27,5er unterm strich mehr mit technischen problemen zu kämpfen haben als die 26er fahrer mit den kleineren felgen, und den 36er fox/20mm steckachsen lyrics

Enduro light triffts wohl ganz gut...ist für die gesponsorten pros bei den rennen vielleicht ganz gut, obs für ein sorglos enduro für den otto normalverbraucher auch taugt...?


----------



## kephren23 (21. August 2013)

die fox float und talas sind doch auch nur 26er und die Bos idylle auch.

Mit den Ausfällen hab ich ehr das Gegenteil gelesen meine ich, die 27,5er wäre Pannenfreier, aber vielleicht irre ich auch.


----------



## raschaa (21. August 2013)

Die Vengeance ist übrigens 650B freigegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (21. August 2013)

Hi,

wollte nur aufzeigen, daß es schon noch "ein paar" Freeridegabeln gibt.

Zur Laufradgröße:
In der Technik gibt's leider nichts umsonst. 650B kostet 25,4mm Bauhöhe insgesamt und 12mm Federweg vorne wie hinten. Ferner 12mm Kettenstrebenlänge. Außerdem 37mm Gesamtlänge (nicht Radstand) und Mehrgewicht. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.

Für die Gabel bedeutet das:
+12mm Einbaulänge normiert auf den Federweg.
Entweder reduziere ich nun den Federweg oder erhöhe die Einbaulänge.
Die Erhöhung der Einbaulänge hat außer den Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie noch den Nachteil, daß die Gabel weniger steif wird und der Rahmen stärker belastet wird durch den längeren Hebel.

Rock Shox und Fox bieten nun die Lösung an den Federweg zu reduzieren (160mm statt 170mm). EBL will man nicht erhöhen, da die Front noch höher käme. Außerdem wird's dann nichts mehr mit Leichtbau, da eine Gabel mit 565mm EBL nicht mehr mit 34er Standrohren machbar ist.

So bekommen wir als Zwischenschritt lange Leichtbau-Gabeln (EBL 555mm) mit Standrohren von 34/35mm und moderaten Federweg von 160mm.

Ich kann mir aber sehr gut vorstellen, daß 2015 wieder steife Gabeln mit 170mm für 650B "in" sind. Die brauchen mind. 36mm Standrohre.
Ein Fingerzeig ist übrigens die angekündigte X-Fusion Metric.
Ausgelegt für 650B mit variablem Federweg 160/170 und sogar 180mm mit 36er Standrohren.

Um die Kurve zum Thema Line Up Nicolai 2014 zu bekommen:
Dazu hätte ich gerne das passende Bike, das wahlweise aber auch mit 26" gefahren werden kann. 
Ein Freerider mit gut 170mm Federweg und Option auf 170er/180er Gabeln. Von mir aus 650B aber 26" kompatibel.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. August 2013)

wieso soll 26'' in einem 27.5er Rahmen nicht gehen ?

Wir sprechen schließlich nur von ca. 12mm Laufradradius, um den das Tretlager tiefer kommt.

Lenk und Sitzwinkel bleiben ja gleich.

27.5 hat für Rohloff Fahrer den Nachteil, dass nach unten ein Gang fehlt. Ich fahre dann lieber 26'' als ein kleiner Gang zu wenig zu haben

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## sluette (22. August 2013)

Kannst du das nicht über ein kleineres Kettenblatt / größeres Ritzel ausgleichen?


----------



## Zaskar01 (22. August 2013)

60 Argon FAT?

Wie lange habe ich Zeit Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten?

Also bis wann sollte ich die Bestellung auslösen?


----------



## corra (22. August 2013)

da hätte ich auch grosses interesse dran am argon fatt


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. August 2013)

Aaach, wenn du mit deinem Bündelchen wedelst geht da sicher was ...

Ich will ja auch eins. Total sinnfrei, aber egal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (22. August 2013)

Ein Nicolai ist nie sinnfrei, höchstens nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## stuk (22. August 2013)

hier ist einiges sinnfrei geworden


----------



## Zaskar01 (22. August 2013)

Das FAT sehe ich nicht als sinnfrei an. Für Strand, leichtes Gelände, Querfeldein sehe ich es als schöne Ergänzung.


----------



## US. (22. August 2013)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> wieso soll 26'' in einem 27.5er Rahmen nicht gehen ?
> 
> Wir sprechen schließlich nur von ca. 12mm Laufradradius, um den das Tretlager tiefer kommt.
> 
> ...



Hi Wolfgang,

grundsätzlich funktioniert das. Voraussetzung dafür ist ein U-förmiges Kettenstreben-Yoke. Nicolai verwendet bislang ein Hufeisen. Keine Chance hier.
Günstig wäre ein austauschbares Ausfallende, daß alle Achsstandards erlaubt und die Radgrößen 26" und 27,5" abbildet und gleich die Geometrieverstellung mit übernimmt.
Das würde auch erlauben die beim 29"er besonders sinnvolle Nabenbreite von 150/157 zu verwenden.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. August 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Günstig wäre ein austauschbares Ausfallende, daß alle Achsstandards erlaubt und die Radgrößen 26" und 27,5" abbildet und gleich die Geometrieverstellung mit übernimmt.
> Das würde auch erlauben die beim 29"er besonders sinnvolle Nabenbreite von 150/157 zu verwenden.



Sollte man drüber nachdenken ... am besten dann noch mit freier Wahl ob Bremsaufnahme hinten als PM 160/180/203 oder IS2000.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Olca (22. August 2013)

Jetzt auch alles online auf der HP von Kalle

Gruß Olli


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2013)

Sehr komisch! Kein street/dirt/slopestyle/pumptrack/4cross rad mehr im programm 

Für mich grad unverständlich....mit welchem rahmen wird graf seine rennen bestreiten?


----------



## Triple F (23. August 2013)

Ist wohl auch eine Frage der Verkaufszahlen, welches Modell am Leben erhalten wird. 

Für die Team-Fahrer wird sich schon ein Bike finden, aber wenn es das nicht zu kaufen gibt, isses schon komisch, da hast du recht. 

Naja, schon wieder zu viele Spekulationen und Vermutung hier...


----------



## xMARTINx (23. August 2013)

Sorry aber wenn hier Leute schreiben es gäbe kaum noch teile für 26zoll ist ja mal ziemlicher Blödsinn, ganz so schlimm ist es zum Glück noch nicht.
Totgesagte leben länger!
So schön die neuen Ion- Rahmen auch sind aber das ich als Kunde keinerlei Möglichkeit hab  einen 26 Zoll Downhiller zu fahren finde ich sehr unverständlich da die meisten Mitbewerber 2014 ja auch noch auf 26zoll fahren und nach Gesprächen in bikepark wird das von der Mehrheit auch in den nächsten Jahren gemacht...ich finde man sollte wenigstens wählen können!
Passt eigentlich nicht zur Nicolai-Philosophie jeden Trend sofort mitzumachen.

Die Farbe vom FAT ist mal hammer, ist das normaler ral-Ton???


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Passt eigentlich nicht zur Nicolai-Philosophie jeden Trend sofort mitzumachen.



da fragt man sich wer da noch "das Zepter in der Hand" hat.  

PS : 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

26 zoll wird aussterben dafür sorgen schon die "fachzeitschriften"  selbst hier im IBC wird doch von "frisch angemeldeten" accounts (wer die wohl sind ?) mächtig die werbetrommel  dafür gerührt, die 26 zoll beführworter werden 
systematisch durch das medialische fachlatein völlig verwirrt. !  

-N- bleibt ja nichts weiter  übrig als dem immer schneller werdenen "Trend" zu folgen,- 

was sind schon ein paar nostalgiker wie wir, die auf ihren (fast) wertlosen 26 zoll laufrädern, gabeln und rahmen sitzen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (23. August 2013)

ich bleib bei 26". alleine aus optischen gründen. und aus inneren gründen. ich fresse nun mal ungern was die industrie mir aufzutischen versucht.


----------



## accutrax (23. August 2013)

ein sehr lesenswerter artikel hierzu aus dem spoke magazine...

http://spokemagazine.com/2012/11/30/wheel-war-four/

gruss accu


----------



## WODAN (23. August 2013)

Fahre nun 14 Jahre nur Nicolai und bin Neuem gegenüber (meist) offen.
EIne kleine Übergangszeit von 26" auf 650 hätte ich mir schon gewünscht, aber da ich in den letzten 8 Monaten mir 3 neue 26 Zöller gegönnt habe, bin ich zumindest bis nächstes Jahr erst einmal versorgt ;-)


----------



## Elfriede (23. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was sind schon ein paar nostalgiker wie wir, die auf ihren (fast) wertlosen 26 zoll laufrädern, gabeln und rahmen sitzen bleiben.



Wie jetzt? Kaufst du das Rad als Wertanlage oder kaufst du es, um damit zu fahren und Spaß zu haben? Ich habe mir Nicolairahmen zugelegt, weil sie sehr wertig verarbeitet sind und extrem lange halten.

 @WODAN: Bis nächstes Jahr? Meinst nicht, die Rahmen halten auch etwas länger?


----------



## WODAN (23. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> ####
> 
> @WODAN: Bis nächstes Jahr? Meinst nicht, die Rahmen halten auch etwas länger?



Ich brauche öfters mal was Neues, bis auf Eines: EVO forever! ;-)


----------



## Zaskar01 (23. August 2013)

Er bereitet sich schon mental auf den 24" Hype vor.


----------



## Elfriede (23. August 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich brauche öfters mal was Neues, bis auf Eines: EVO forever! ;-)



Da gibt es zu viele Möglichkeiten: Hope Evo, Schwalbe Evo, Mitsubishi Evo usw.


----------



## Ti-Max (23. August 2013)

accutrax schrieb:


> ein sehr lesenswerter artikel hierzu aus dem spoke magazine...
> 
> http://spokemagazine.com/2012/11/30/wheel-war-four/
> 
> gruss accu



Hier wird es auf den Punkt gebracht ...

It may seem confusing now, but the industry has made the decision for the consumer

Da wollen wir mal für die Industrie hoffen, daß sich der unmündige Konsument auch dieser Entscheidung unterwirft


----------



## kephren23 (23. August 2013)

24,5" Hype


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (23. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Da gibt es zu viele Möglichkeiten: Hope Evo, Schwalbe Evo, Mitsubishi Evo usw.



Bei Nicolai gabs nur ein Nucleon EVO ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich bleib bei 26". alleine aus optischen gründen. und aus inneren gründen. ich fresse nun mal ungern was die industrie mir aufzutischen versucht.



mal seh wie lange... 

noch nicht lange her gabs 24 zoll laufräder+reifen usw. 
 nun gibt es nur noch einen halbwegs brauchbaren 24 zoll reifen, ein DMR den ich über england bestellen musste.


----------



## accutrax (23. August 2013)

oder gabeln..da würde es mich nicht wundern wenn es zukünftig topmaterial nur noch in 27.5 gibt..


[email protected] KUHJAND...kannst zwei neue swampthings, supertacky, 2.50x24 von mir haben..PN..

gruss accu


----------



## xMARTINx (23. August 2013)

Was den Tourenbereich angeht, oder auch Enduro ist das mit den LaufrÃ¤dern okay aber im downhill? Wer dieses Jahr den Weltcup verfolg hat sollte mitbekommen haben das es nur ne Handvoll 650b-Fahrer gibt, und wo sind in den Top 20? Stimmt, gar nicht! Zur WM nÃ¤chste Woche macht sowas Sinn aber das ist auch keine downhill-strecke. Solang die komplette Elite die kaum fahrbaren und vÃ¶llig veralteten LaufradgrÃ¶ssen fÃ¤hrt ist alles gut. 

Eine traurige Entwicklung aber ich kann ja mein olles ion weiterfahren...das brÃ¤uchte nur mal neues Pulver. Aber da komm ich ab 2014 sicher keinen Berg mehr runter ðð


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2013)

ich fahre seit 1999 "nur" Nicolai Rahmen,- mein jetziges helius AM (26 zoll räder) ist bisher das aller beste was ich jeee gefahren bin...  
zwangsweise habe ich mich mit einem ION 16 (26 zoll räder) für in absehbarer zeit  (1-2 jahren)  angefreundet, nun gibt es den nächsten nackenschlag mit diesen mistigen 27,5 zoll . 
 29 zoll kann ich gut verstehen,  aber 27,5 in keinster weise.  :kotz:


----------



## dreamdeep (23. August 2013)

Ich bin echt entsetzt, kein 26", kein Freeridebike.... und kann mich den Kommentaren von Artur, Kroiterfee, Slayerrider und den ganzen anderen N-Haudegen nur anschliessen  



xMARTINx schrieb:


> Passt eigentlich nicht zur Nicolai-Philosophie jeden Trend sofort mitzumachen.



Volle Zustimmung.

Was bin ich froh, das ich mein 180mm AM mit 26" habe. In der 2014 Modellpalette gibt es keinen Rahmen mit welchem ich das ersetzen würde -noch nicht mal geschenkt oder für Geld oben drauf :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. August 2013)

Ich finde die Entscheidung, 26" fallen zu lassen, sehr schade. Zur neuen Saison sollte es bei mir ein neues AC werden, aber neue Laufräder wollte ich mir nicht auch gleich noch kaufen. Irgendwie sehe ich es nicht ein, meine Laufradsätze zu entsorgen, nur weil N einem Trend nachlaufen muss.
Also behalte ich meine alte Karre...


----------



## wowbagger (23. August 2013)

Ich kann das alles nicht so richtig glauben, wenn keiner den >27,5" Schei$$ kauft und noch ein Markt für 26" da ist dann werden die den auch bedienen. Die kommende Saison hätte ich auch Schwierigkeiten mir ein Bike rauszusuchen. Da bin ich richtig froh dass ich ein 26" Helius AM zum richtigen Zeitpunkt gekauft hab. Zur Not bunker ich im Keller 26" Teile und Reifen bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag!


----------



## bubbba (23. August 2013)

schön wenn man ein 26er hat, damit zufrieden ist und das Ganze erstmal entspannt verfolgen kann.

Denn es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die hier vorgestellten Bikes Mitte 2014 schon wieder veraltet sind, weil man plötzlich feststellt, dass ein anderer Lenkwinkel, andere Kettenstrebenlänge, andere Umlenkhebel,  anderer Dämpferhub oder sonstwas jetzt vieeeeel
besser für ein 27,5 oder 29 zoll Bike sind. 
Begründet natürlich auf der Erfahrung die man in dem einen Jahr sammeln konnte


----------



## stuk (23. August 2013)

Hey Dreamdeep, so weit würde ich nicht gehen. Aber mich stört eine gewisse Nachlässigkeit in der Verarbeitung und der Umgang damit gegenüber uns Kunden sowie keine nachhaltigkeit mehr.
Es war mal anders.


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2013)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Ich kann das alles nicht so richtig glauben, wenn keiner den >27,5" Schei$$ kauft und noch ein Markt für 26" da ist dann werden die den auch bedienen. Die kommende Saison hätte ich auch Schwierigkeiten mir ein Bike rauszusuchen. Da bin ich richtig froh dass ich ein 26" Helius AM zum richtigen Zeitpunkt gekauft hab. Zur Not bunker ich im Keller 26" Teile und Reifen bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag!


----------



## bubbba (23. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



soll das heißen du bunkers schon für uns


----------



## dreamdeep (23. August 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> Hey Dreamdeep, so weit würde ich nicht gehen. Aber mich stört eine gewisse Nachlässigkeit in der Verarbeitung und der Umgang damit gegenüber uns Kunden sowie keine nachhaltigkeit mehr.
> Es war mal anders.



Hi Stuk 

da kann ich wenig zu sagen, hab das die letzte Zeit zu wenig verfolgt. Meine Aussage stütz sich einzig auf die aktuelle Modellpalette, einfach nix für mich dabei. Wobei die aktuelle Palette auch darüber schon viel aussagt, Beständigkeit und Nachhaltigkeit sieht anders aus. Die Produktzyklen werden wohl an die ganzen 08/15 Marken angepasst.


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2013)

bubbba schrieb:


> soll das heißen du bunkers schon für uns



Ja  guru kauft den ganzen 26' restbestand auf und wird stinkereich


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2013)

Karl Heinz Nicolai schrieb
"was ist schon neu?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Wenn man sich in de Fahrradbranche umschaut, dann fällt auf, dass im Jahrestakt zu den Herbstmessen, die "schönen neuen Produkte" auf den Markt strömen und die "alten" ablösen. (die ja vor 12 Monaten noch "neu" waren) Meine Frage lautet, warum ist eigentlich die Natur so faul, und kommt nicht jährlich mit neuen Tierarten daher ? Aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtet erscheinen manche als "NEU" deklarierte, technische Produkte  in einem anderen Licht. Es ist eher zweifelhaft, ob Produktneuheiten, die unter Zeitdruck erzwungen werden und zusätzlich ein neues Erscheinungsbild haben müssen, besser sind als jene Produktverbesserungen, die ihre genetische Herkunft nicht verleugnen, die durch kontinuierliche Evolution und "vorsichtige punktuelle Revolution entstanden sind. Neuheiten aus dem Hause Nicolai entstehen in einem stetigen Prozeß und in keiner Korrelation zu Ereignissen, die unabhängig davon zufälligerweise irgendwo auf der Welt stattfindet.
Wenn ich mir die Werbung im Allgemeinen anschaue, dann muss man ja glauben, daß das "Alte"  immer  schlechter ist als das "Neue" . Man vergiss all zu leicht, dass man jeden neuen Schritt  im Leben nur deswegen gehen kann, weil man zuvor die alten Schritte gegangen ist. 
DENNOCH WERDEN WIR UNS HIERDURCH NICHT UNTER DRUCK SETZEN LASSEN UND STÄNDIG RADIKALE NEUHEITEN PREDIGEN. DIE VERLEUGNUNG DER PRODUKTE AUS DER VERGANGENHEIT KOMMT EINER BELEIDIGUNG DER KUNDEN GLEICH, WELCHE DIE PRODUKTE EINST GEKAUFT HABEN. ! ! ! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

im Prinzip denkt Kalle "eigentlich" so wie wir,-  

deshalb mein Text in Zitat  #52  (bes. der erste satz)


----------



## stuk (23. August 2013)

Werbeblabla was den "Verat" am Kunden nur verstärkt
Ich bin raus
Tschö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (23. August 2013)

Wann wurde der text von kalle geschrieben? Ist der aktuell oder liegt der bereits jahre zurück?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> Ich bin raus


aber sowas von...  schade. 

einige werde noch folgen.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wann wurde der text von kalle geschrieben? Ist der aktuell oder liegt der bereits jahre zurück?



zu seiner Zeit... --->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=18334

 aber davon ab,- ich denke nicht das Kalle so daherplappert... UND SEINE MEINUNGEN JÄHRLICH ÄNDERT er sieht es so wie einige hier auch


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2013)

bubbba schrieb:


> soll das heißen du bunkers schon für uns



Nein! Im Moment gibt es kein Baik von N das mir zusagt.... das neue DH in S wäre aber schon was 

650B teste ich bei Gelegenheit, Püfftreffen, vielleicht schlägt ja dann auch bei mir der "musthave" Faktor zu.

Und wenn nicht...


----------



## dreamdeep (23. August 2013)

Der alte Text von Kalle bzw. die Philospohie dahinter, war eines der drei USP (neben Qualität und Made in Germany) von Nicolai. Schade dass das aufgeben wird und meiner Meinung nach eine falsche Entscheidung.


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2013)

Die worte von einst stehen schon im krassen wiederspruch zur aktuellen positionierung aufm markt und dem handeln der letzten monate....das stimmt 

Ob kalle seine meinung geÃ¤ndert hat oder sich nicht mehr so intensiv um sein "baby" kÃ¼mmert wie frÃ¼her, kÃ¶nnen wir, denk ich, nicht wirklich beurteilen.

Man scheint aber tatsÃ¤chtlich immer mehr mit dem strom zu schwimmen, find ich auch nicht toll

Beim lesen von:

 "27,5â??? Wir legen noch einen drauf und gehen auf 29â!!!" 

Musst ich auch mal schlucken


----------



## dreamdeep (24. August 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch den Gabelmarkt für 2014 anschaut, werdet ihr feststellen dass es kaum noch Freeridegabeln im 180er Bereich gibt. Und wenn dann in 26" selbst da ist die Entwicklung stehen geblieben. Jetzt können wir uns natürlich alle Fragen warum das so ist....



Irgendwie kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Kann es sein, dass das Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt wird? Weil es keine 180mm Gabeln in 27,5" gibt, wollt ihr aufhören 180mm Bikes mit 26" zu bauen?

Der Markt für 26" FR Gabel ist wie eh und je...

Fox 
- 36  

RockShox
- Totem
- Domain

Suntour 
- Durolux

Bos
- IDYLLE SC


----------



## kephren23 (24. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ja  guru kauft den ganzen 26' restbestand auf und wird stinkereich



Ich würde es ihm gönnen


----------



## corra (24. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mal seh wie lange...
> 
> noch nicht lange her gabs 24 zoll laufräder+reifen usw.
> nun gibt es nur noch einen halbwegs brauchbaren 24 zoll reifen, ein DMR den ich über england bestellen musste.




ne ne ich fahr nur 24 und teile gibs wie sand am meer mann muss nur suchen 
reifen hat maxxis einige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (24. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Karl Heinz Nicolai schrieb
> "was ist schon neu?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Wenn man sich in der Fahrradbranche umschaut, dann fällt auf, dass im Jahrestakt zu den Herbstmessen, die "schönen neuen Produkte" auf den Markt strömen und die "alten" ablösen. (die ja vor 12 Monaten noch "neu" waren) Meine Frage lautet, warum ist eigentlich die Natur so faul, und kommt nicht jährlich mit neuen Tierarten daher ? Aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtet erscheinen manche als "NEU" deklarierte, technische Produkte  in einem anderen Licht. Es ist eher zweifelhaft, ob Produktneuheiten, die unter Zeitdruck erzwungen werden und zusätzlich ein neues Erscheinungsbild haben müssen, besser sind als jene Produktverbesserungen, die ihre genetische Herkunft nicht verleugnen, die durch kontinuierliche Evolution und "vorsichtige punktuelle Revolution entstanden sind. Neuheiten aus dem Hause Nicolai entstehen in einem stetigen Prozeß und in keiner Korrelation zu Ereignissen, die unabhängig davon zufälligerweise irgendwo auf der Welt stattfindet.
> ...



Die Philosophie hat mir sehr gut gefallen und imponiert. Damals war es für mich ein großes Argument um zu einer sehr teuren Radmarke (Nicolai) zu wechseln. Damals wurden neue Modelle und Änderungen noch außerhalb der Eurobike angekündigt. 
Ich finde ja auch gut, dass Nicolai einer der ersten bei neuen Trends ist, aber Schade ist, dass die neuen Modelle von vor 2 Jahren ganz fallen gelassen werden statt weiter zu evolutionieren.


----------



## Dutshlander (24. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> einige werde noch folgen.


da teile ich (leider)deine meinung, und ich denke das die "Junge-gedanken-träger" viel zu diesen umschwung beiträgen  
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## gruftidrop (24. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ja  guru kauft den ganzen 26' restbestand auf und wird stinkereich



Dazu müssten aber ALLE, die Unmengen Pro-26 Posts im Web
verbreiten, tatsächlich auch noch längere Zeit 26 Zoll Räder
fahren.

Da ich aber mal vermute, daß genau diese Kollegen demnächst
heimlich, still und leise auf 650b umsteigen, würde der Guru wohl
als Ewiggestriger in Hartz IV enden.

Schreibt einer der älteren Generation, der bald ein 650b von Nicolai bekommt.


Ich hole schon mal Bier und Chips.

  Gruß an Alle
-geht mal wieder Radeln-
mache ich jetzt auch.


----------



## dreamdeep (24. August 2013)

Es geht doch bei der ganzen Sachen nicht darum, dass man nicht offen für neues ist. Ich bin der letzte, der nicht gerne neue Sachen ausprobiert. Ich zähle mich eher zu den Early Adopters, auch mit den ganzen Nachteilen (nicht ausgereift etc.) die oft damit verbunden sind.

Sobald ich Gelegenheit dazu habe, werde ich 650b vernünftig testen. Dazu reicht es aber nicht vor dem Radladen auf der Straße rumzurollen oder einen Hometrail zu fahren. Ich möchte ein gut! aufgebautes Bike einen technischen, verblockten und mit schnellen Passagen versehenen Hochgebirgstrail runterprügeln, erst dann weiss ich ob 650b für mich taugt. Aber dafür gibt es ja noch nicht mal das passende Bike in der aktuellen Modellpalette.

Es geht auch nicht darum, ob 27,5 oder 26" besser ist. 650b setzt nicht die Physik ausser Kraft und beide Größen haben ihre vor und Nachteile.

Es geht darum, dass die Bikeindustrie versucht durch die erzwungene Einführung einen gesättigten Markt zu bereinigen und neuen Bedarf schafft. Und Nicolai mischt dabei ganz vorne an der Spitze mit, das ist mehr als bitter und Verrat an den langjährigen und treuen Kunden.

Die komplette Palette von heute auf morgen auf 650b umzustellen, ist *absolut nicht innovativ*! Sondern von Angst etwas zu verpassen und von schlanker Produktionslinie/Profit getrieben. Wie man innovativ und aus unternehmerischerer Sicht sinnvoll mit dem aktuellen Problem umgeht, zeigen kleine Marken wie Propain:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=649551

Solche Lösungen hätte ich mir von Nicolai erwartet und wären den (ehemaligen) Grundsätzen von Kalle würdig! Stattdessen stösst man lieber dem Großteil der N-Fans vor den Kopf, friss oder stirb... das wird sich rächen und war weder aus marketing noch aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht eine gute Entscheidung!


...


----------



## xMARTINx (24. August 2013)

ð


----------



## Elfriede (24. August 2013)

Ich habe gerade noch einmal einen Blick auf die Homepage bzg. Rahmen geworfen und bin deprimiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (24. August 2013)

Word!


----------



## PoisonB (24. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> "Junge-gedanken-träger"



Und gerade die (sag jetzt keinen Namen) fahren E-Bikes aufgrund mangelnder fitness.


----------



## IceQ- (24. August 2013)

Kurz und Knapp:

Was soll das? Kein Problem, dass Neuheiten entstehen. Dafür alles alte direkt über den Haufen zu werfen, halte ich dennoch für Humbug.


Andere Väter haben auch schöne Töchter...


----------



## accutrax (24. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch einmal einen Blick auf die Homepage bzg. Rahmen geworfen und bin deprimiert.



so gehts mir auch...

und im letzten winter habe ich mein 2006er helius rahmen verkauft um platz für ein aktuelles (26er!!) helius zu machen...

@ dreamdeep...besser kann man es nicht zusammenfassen !danke!

gruss accu


----------



## oppaunke (24. August 2013)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Es geht doch bei der ganzen Sachen nicht darum, dass man nicht offen für neues ist. Ich bin der letzte, der nicht gerne neue Sachen ausprobiert. Ich zähle mich eher zu den Early Adopters, auch mit den ganzen Nachteilen (nicht ausgereift etc.) die oft damit verbunden sind.
> 
> Sobald ich Gelegenheit dazu habe, werde ich 650b vernünftig testen. Dazu reicht es aber nicht vor dem Radladen auf der Straße rumzurollen oder einen Hometrail zu fahren. Ich möchte ein gut! aufgebautes Bike einen technischen, verblockten und mit schnellen Passagen versehenen Hochgebirgstrail runterprügeln, erst dann weiss ich ob 650b für mich taugt. Aber dafür gibt es ja noch nicht mal das passende Bike in der aktuellen Modellpalette.
> 
> ...




Ich verstehe euer Problem nicht.Im Gegensatz zu *zB* Propain, kann dir Nicolai doch zu jeder Zeit dein Wunschbike bauen und auch liefern!?
Willst du ein 2004er Lambda mit 1,5" Steuerrohr?
Bauen die Jungs dir.
Willst du ein 2012er AFR in XS mit nem schlankeren Rohrsatz weil ein Erdnuckel bist und nur 60kg wiegst?
Kein Thema.
(soviel zur schlanken Produktionlinie)
Frag mal bei YT nach ob du ein 2010er Modell in Sondergröße nachgefertigt bekommst...
Von daher kann ich eure Problematik nicht verstehen.
Du wirst bei Nicolai immer ein 26" Bike oder ein Bike für beide Größen bekommen.
(gibts dann aber noch 26" Reifen?)
Klar, vielleicht nicht aus der dann aktuellen Modellpalette, aber immerhin nach deinen Wünschen.

Soll sich Nicolai 2014 denn dem allgemeinen Trend verschließen und dabei vor die Hunde gehen?

Und von Profit getrieben???Bitte???
Die Jungs bauen doch nicht nur aus Gefälligkeit Bikes, die wollen/müssen damit Geld verdienen um zB ihren immensen Maschinenpark zu finanzieren den "100% Made in Germany" nun mal voraussetzt.
Das setzt wiederum voraus den Zeitgeist zu treffen.Und der geht nunmal in Richtung 650B.Das hat sich Nicolai ja nun auch nicht so ausgesucht.
Es ist doch blauäugig solche Sprüche zu klopfen.
Und wenn ihr weiterhin 26" fahren wollt, dann fragt doch einfach telefonisch bei Nicolai an.Ich denke nicht, daß ihr da auf taube Ohren stoßen werdet.
Ich halte im übrigen auch nicht viel von den neuen Laufradgrößen und werde auch erstmal bei 26" bleiben.
Aber Nicolai mangelnde Innovativität vorzuwerfen, halte ich für infam und dumm.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2013)

@oppaunke 
du hast es nicht verstanden...


----------



## oppaunke (24. August 2013)

oh doch.
ich verstehe nur eure Panik nicht.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## krawa (24. August 2013)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Ich verstehe euer Problem nicht.Im Gegensatz zu *zB* Propain, kann dir Nicolai doch zu jeder Zeit dein Wunschbike bauen und auch liefern!?
> Willst du ein 2004er Lambda mit 1,5" Steuerrohr?
> Bauen die Jungs dir.
> Willst du ein 2012er AFR in XS mit nem schlankeren Rohrsatz weil ein Erdnuckel bist und nur 60kg wiegst?
> ...



Unterschreibe ich komplett so!!!!!


----------



## accutrax (24. August 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch der aktuelle "taylormade"aufschlag ist..

gruss accu


----------



## stuk (24. August 2013)

accutrax schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch der aktuelle "taylormade"aufschlag ist..
> 
> gruss accu



700e habe ich gehört, und das schon für kleinigkeiten
das wäre dann auch der aufpreis wenn man nochmal später ein altes model haben möchte. wenn das denn möglich wäre????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2013)

oppaunke schrieb:


> ich verstehe nur eure Panik nicht.



genau deshalb hast du uns nicht verstanden... 


 aber du kannst ehh nicht so ganz mitreden.


----------



## accutrax (24. August 2013)

danke !

gruss accu


----------



## timtim (24. August 2013)

Sehr gut formuliert vom Dreamdeep


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. August 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, warum das ION20 auf 27,5" daherkommt.

ION16 mit 27,5" und ION20 mit 26" fände ich da gelungener.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## trailterror (24. August 2013)

Ion 16 27,5 wird nachgereicht. Dann gibts kein! 26er mehr


----------



## Dutshlander (24. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @_oppaunke_
> du hast es nicht verstanden...


genau , und ja..... da muss ich mein "senf" mal dazu geben, es geht nicht-innovative gedanken und umsetzung????, aber wie mann mit seinen Kunden umgeht, hier wir zb. keine rücksicht genommen. Herscht hier nur der Prof..i...t. oder weiSS mann wer sein Produkt (mittels feedback und ausprobieren) voran getrieben hat. Made in Germany eben.
 Tsja alles Vergessen und die die Produkte mit schwer verdientes gekauft, und manchmal in Vertrauen erwoben haben (Prototyp eben)
Und dann Schwupp neues ist da (friss oder stirb). Aus die Maus Kein hinweis oder vorwarnung. Du Kaufst grade das vom gestern Egal.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Eksduro (24. August 2013)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Es geht doch bei der ganzen Sachen nicht darum, dass man nicht offen für neues ist. Ich bin der letzte, der nicht gerne neue Sachen ausprobiert. Ich zähle mich eher zu den Early Adopters, auch mit den ganzen Nachteilen (nicht ausgereift etc.) die oft damit verbunden sind.
> 
> Sobald ich Gelegenheit dazu habe, werde ich 650b vernünftig testen. Dazu reicht es aber nicht vor dem Radladen auf der Straße rumzurollen oder einen Hometrail zu fahren. Ich möchte ein gut! aufgebautes Bike einen technischen, verblockten und mit schnellen Passagen versehenen Hochgebirgstrail runterprügeln, erst dann weiss ich ob 650b für mich taugt. Aber dafür gibt es ja noch nicht mal das passende Bike in der aktuellen Modellpalette.
> 
> ...



Bombenbeitrag und schön nochmal was von dir hier zu hören 

Find den Thread hier hochspannend und es irgendwie schön zu sehen das doch mehr als gedacht zumindest irritiert sind nach den neuesten Entwicklungen....

Es ist ja noch nicht lange her wo trailterror, khujand, ich und einige wenige andere im Helius Thread direkt als altbacken und wasweißich bezeichnet wurden weil man sich erlaubt hat die neue Modellpalette zumindest einmal kritisch zu hinterfragen bzw. sich zu wundern das gerade eine Firma wie N mit ihrem beständigen Ruf so einige (Werbe-)Texte innerhalb einiger Monaten über den Haufen wirft...

Und wer hier von Panik spricht hats wirklich nicht verstanden... ich bin zB hochzufrieden mit meinem 26er AM und werde es mit Sicherheit noch einige Jahre fahren... von daher von Panik keine Spur, nur ist meine Identifikation mit N nach den neuesten Gegebenheiten nicht mehr die gleiche wie noch vor 2 Monaten... und gerade dieser Punkt ist bei mir zumindest ausschlaggebend wenn es darum geht, zu entscheiden ob man bereit ist den Mehrpreis für ein Premiumprodukt bei einer Kaufentscheidung zu zahlen...


----------



## kephren23 (24. August 2013)

Eksduro schrieb:


> Bombenbeitrag und schön nochmal was von dir hier zu hören
> 
> Find den Thread hier hochspannend und es irgendwie schön zu sehen das doch mehr als gedacht zumindest irritiert sind nach den neuesten Entwicklungen....
> 
> ...



Ja so seh ich das auch!
Hätte ich gewusst das dieses Jahr alle 26er wegfallen, hätte ich vielleicht letztes Jahr zweimal überlegt. 
Kritik ist ja auch wichtig für Nicolai, das sie sehen was die Community denkt, natürlich gibt es immer zwei Seiten.
Und ich würde diesen Bereich hier nicht als unwichtig bezeichnen, hier wissen viele was über Die Marke, es wird schnell geholfen bei Fragen und Problemen.
Stell wir uns mal vor, das würde alles über das Telefon oder emailpostfach bei Nicolai geschehen.


----------



## Elfriede (24. August 2013)

@oppaunke: Ach, du meinst ich könnte mir problemlos von Nicolai ein M-Pire bauen lassen? Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher... Jedes mal, wenn ich das Teil sehe, werde ich ganz hibbelig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (24. August 2013)

Oh das kenne ich ð


----------



## Dutshlander (24. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst das dieses Jahr alle 26er wegfallen, hätte ich vielleicht letztes Jahr zweimal überlegt .


Ha..... wie geschrieben "friss ofer stirb"?


kephren23 schrieb:


> Kritik ist ja auch wichtig für Nicolai, das sie sehen was die Community denkt, natürlich gibt es immer zwei Seiten.
> Und ich würde diesen Bereich hier nicht als unwichtig bezeichnen, hier wissen viele was über Die Marke, es wird schnell geholfen bei Fragen und Problemen..


Na, wo ist da das N.. feedback
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## slayerrider (24. August 2013)

Gut, man darf nicht vergessen, dass Nicolai gerade sehr gehypte wird. Was natürlich aufgrund der Leistungen (top Bikes mit guten Ideen, Made in Germany, usw.) der vergangen Jahre durchaus berechtigt ist. Somit verkaufen sie sicher gerade viele Rahmen. Ein Händler bei mir um die Ecke verkauft seit ca. einem Jahr an "jeden" ein Nicolai und diese Kunden wollen nun mal 27,5 usw..

Was ich damit meine ist, dass wir hier wahrscheinlich eine Minderheit sind. Mit den "etwas weniger speziellen" Kunden kann man wahrschienlich deutlich mehr Geld verdienen. Was man aber nicht vergessen sollte, dass dann aber plötzlich Firmen wie Trek, Giant und Specialized die Konkurrenz sind.

Für mich bleibt nur eins zu sagen: Schade!


----------



## xMARTINx (24. August 2013)

Definitiv sehr schade! Vor allem wenn man Jahre lang hinter der Marke steht und sich damit auch identifiziert...ich fahre im downhill weiter dem Trend entgegen 26 Zoll solange es geht und zur Not eben leider kein N! Wobei ich das Ion im Winter nochmal schick machen wollte


----------



## oppaunke (24. August 2013)

@ Elfriede:
Mit Wartezeit und entsprechendem Budget gehe ich einfach mal davon aus.
Nur wirds, wenn du keine keine Sonderwünsche hast, vermutlich sinniger sein ein solches gebraucht zu suchen



Grundsätzlich will ich hier auch keinem ans Bein pissen, nur beschäftige ich mich halt nur alle 11 Jahre näher mit dem Thema Nicolai, weil dann eben mal ein neues FR-Bike fällig wird.
Ich muß halt nicht jedes Jahr das neueste vom neuen haben.(2002 Bass ST, 2013 Ion 18.
Sollte das im übrigen der Grund sein warum ich hier nicht mitreden kann/sollte/darf?).

Ist es denn nicht sinnvoll, daß die Firma sich trotz Gegenwind und vielleicht auch etwas entgegen der eigenen Überzeugung, auf den 650B Standart festgelegt hat?
Nur so kann doch auch die Entwicklung mit voller Kraft in eine Richtung voran gehen.
26" und 27,5" nebeneinander zu konstruieren ist doch kalter Kaffee.
Und wir/ihr hier im Forum sind zwar vielleicht mal das Zünglein an der Waage wenns um ne neue/andere Zugverlegung oder Dämpferanlenkung oder was auch immer geht, die grundsätzlichen betriebsinternen Entscheidungen wird die Firma aber wohl nicht von den vielleicht 30(?) Leuten die hier regelmäßig im Forum aktiv sind abhängig machen wollen.
Und zu Kolumnen wie der weiter vorn zitierten vom Herrn Nicolai möchte ich mich nicht äußern.
Wer am Markt bleiben möchte, hat nun mal auch unbequeme Entscheidungen zu treffen, die mit Sicherheit nicht jedem gefallen.
Oder wäre es euch lieber, daß Kalle es so macht wie German Möhren?
Der konnte oder wollte die aktuelle Bikewelt und seine Überzeugung nicht unter einen Hut bekommen und hat kurzerhand seinen Laden dichtgemacht.
Dazu kann man nun stehen wie man will.
Ich denke ein langsames herantasten an den neuen LR Standart wäre doch auch Mist gewesen.So ists ein Ende mit Schrecken statt einem Schrecken ohne Ende.
Ich freue mich zumindest schon auf mein neues Nicolai im Jahre 2024 mit dann wahrscheinlich 23,7" Laufrädern, weil die dann letztlich doch besser waren als alles andere.
(wenn das Ion so lange durchhält und ich solange noch 26" Reifen/Felgen bekomme...)
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## sluette (24. August 2013)

Also ich bin eigentlich offen fÃ¼r 650B oder 29" und finde das neue LineUp eigentlich gar nicht so Ã¼bel. Reines DH fahre ich nicht darum kann ich mir kein Urteil darÃ¼ber bilden ob 650B da Sinn macht oder nicht. 
Was ich unglÃ¼cklicher find ist das die Konzepte nun scheinbar innerhalb eines Jahres Ã¼bern Haufen geschmissen werden. 
Was haben sich die ganzen Jungs hier letztes Jahr â zu recht â einen Pinn in die Fott gefreut  und das Pinion AM ohne es jemals gesehen zuhaben geordert (total crazy, gibtâs sonst nur bei Apple) um dann kurz nach (oder war's doch noch vor) der Auslieferung erfahren zu mÃ¼ssen das es eigentlich doch schon zum alten Eisen gehÃ¶rt weil das ION16 ja schon in den StartlÃ¶chern steht.
Meiner Meinung kÃ¶nnen die Fahrer zwar immer noch happy mit Ihren Karren sein aber mich wÃ¼rdâs schon Ã¤rgern wenn ich mir letztes Jahr ein Helius AC 29â gezogen hÃ¤tte und nun erfahren mÃ¼sste dass das ION15 Konzept eigentlich der Burner ist. 
Und nun wird das ION16 fast schon wieder Ã¼bern Haufen geworfen, obwohl es letztes Jahr als die EndlÃ¶sung angekÃ¼ndigt wurde. Ja, es wird weiter als 26" angeboten, allerdings glaubt nun doch keiner mehr an Weiterentwicklung, genau wie beim Helius AM letztes Jahr. 
Lobenswert finde ich Ã¼brigens nun 142x12mm und PM Standard zu sein scheint.

Mal sehen was 2015 kommt, da bin ich wieder im Kaufrausch ;-)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (24. August 2013)

schon arrogant jemandem hier geradezu das Wort zu verbieten..


----------



## IceQ- (24. August 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Gut, man darf nicht vergessen, dass Nicolai gerade sehr gehypte wird. Was natürlich aufgrund der Leistungen (top Bikes mit guten Ideen, Made in Germany, usw.) der vergangen Jahre durchaus berechtigt ist. Somit verkaufen sie sicher gerade viele Rahmen. Ein Händler bei mir um die Ecke verkauft seit ca. einem Jahr an "jeden" ein Nicolai und diese Kunden wollen nun mal 27,5 usw..
> 
> Was ich damit meine ist, dass wir hier wahrscheinlich eine Minderheit sind. Mit den "etwas weniger speziellen" Kunden kann man wahrschienlich deutlich mehr Geld verdienen. Was man aber nicht vergessen sollte, dass dann aber plötzlich Firmen wie Trek, Giant und Specialized die Konkurrenz sind.
> 
> Für mich bleibt nur eins zu sagen: Schade!



Kein Grund keine 26er anzubieten. Wäre doch als Option eine Idee? Wie vor 3 Jahren mit Tapered anstatt 1 1/8" als Option oder oder...

Wir mögen auch eine Minderheit sein, aber gerade das ist doch die Basis von Nicolai? Sorry, aber die Grosse Masse zieht weiter, wenn man "uncool" wird - bestes Beispiel: BlackBerry. Nicolai ist kleiner und kann schneller in dem "Loch" sein, als es heraus kam. Ein Hype hält nicht ewig.

Ich habe auf jeden Fall seit dem Beitrag von Vinc ernsthafte Probleme mit dem, was ich mit Nicolai verbinde, noch zu sehen. Kjhuand und co. treffen das sehr gut mit ihren Worten.


----------



## trailterror (24. August 2013)

Eksduro schrieb:


> nur ist meine Identifikation mit N nach den neuesten Gegebenheiten nicht mehr die gleiche wie noch vor 2 Monaten... ..







  @oppaunke

Prinzipien und Werte sind Güter welche (in meinen Augen) einen höherwertigen Rang besitzen als öffentliches Ansehen und kommerziellen Erfolg. Solche tiefgründigen Überzeugungen müssten stärker sein als der letzte (überflüssige?) Schrei...Sind sie aber nicht mehr. Natürlich kommt dann gerade bei einer (ehemalig) traditions- und prinzipienbewussten Firma wie Nicolai der Vorwurf vom Verkauf der Seele hoch.
Natürlich werden sie sagen "wir sind jetzt der Überzeugung, dass 27,5' besser ist....." Sind sie das wirklich? Kann man dem Glauben schenken? Ich weiss es nicht. Ich würds gern, kann es grad aber nicht.....Vielmehr kommt es einem gerade wie Gerede vor um Produkte an den Mann zu bringen...die werbetexte haben zudem irgendwie ihre Schönheit, ihre Tiefgründigkeit verloren. 

Wir befürchten dass man dabei ist die Prinzipien, diese "Heiligtümer" mit Füssen zu treten und dass sich die Rangfolge in der Firma zugunsten vom Kapital ändert.


----------



## stuk (24. August 2013)

wartet erstmal bis die ersten Bikes eines anderen Serienherstellers "made by K.H.-Nicolai" zu haben sind. Dann geht der "Ausverkauf der Seele" erst richtig los.....


----------



## Eksduro (24. August 2013)

gibts dann nicolized bikes in 650B damit specialized weiterhin behaupten kann sie machen die nummer nicht mit ?


----------



## wowbagger (24. August 2013)

Hey Jungs, warum denkt ihr eigentlich eure Bikes gehören zum alten Eisen? Nur weil die jetzt nicht mehr im Katalog drin sind? Wann IHR denkt eure Bikes taugen nicht mehr dann kann man ja darüber reden, aber solange Ihr Spaß damit habt und kein Neues braucht - solange sind die doch topaktuell. So wie ich euch einschätze schraubt ihr doch eh jeden Furz lang irgend ein noch besseres Teil ans Bike, das geht quasi mit dem Trend...(es gibt ja sogar welche die "anscheinend" nur schrauben)
Ich unterschreibe dreamdeep´s Beitrag zu 100%, die Hoffnung von oppaunke teile ich aber auch, das wenn man bei Nicolai anruft und entsprechend $ rüberwachsen lässt, ein altes Eisen noch gebruzzelt bekommt. Das ist ja immerhin schon mal was - von irgendwas müssen die ja auch leben. Wenn N halt in Zukunft von 27.. leben kann/muß dann ist es mir immer noch lieber dass sie noch leben. Auch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die alle Schweißlehren und Hilsfmittel für die alten Eisen wegwerfen, wer weiß vielleicht braucht man die ja genauso schnell (wieder) wie man 27,5" Bikes braucht. Vor 10 Jahren hab ich immer gedacht: was soll da noch kommen? dann kamen Scheibenbremsen, SaStüs, Pinion, XXy, es wurde immer noch geiler. Ich für meinen Teil behaupte: Wenn das Material auf diesem Stand verweilen würde dann ist das für mich der Hit! Wichtig ist für mich: bekomm ich in x Jahren noch einen richtig geilen Reifen für 26", oder ne Felge oder ne Gabel oder 26"Dämpfer. Wenn der Bike-Industrie dieser Markt am Arsch vorbei geht, dann hab ich irgendwas nicht verstanden! Dann geht´s denen VIEL zu gut! 
In diesem Sinne Kette rechts
wowbagger


----------



## Midgetman (24. August 2013)

:d


----------



## acid-driver (24. August 2013)

Evtl ists ja auch nur ne Verkaufsmasche wie bei der "Insolvenz" von Race Face damals. Da haben die Leute auch wie blöd die letzten Schoner gekauft aus Angst, dass es bald keine mehr geben wird...

Leider scheint die Entscheidung bezüglich 650B ziemlich endgültig und nicht mehr beeinflussbar zu sein


----------



## kephren23 (24. August 2013)

Ja scheint so, naja werde ja bald freude an zwei geilen 26er haben!


----------



## Timmy35 (24. August 2013)

Wer ist hier eigendlich schonmal ein 27.5 probe gefahren? Vielleicht fahren sich die neuen nicolais ja richtig gut. Richtige argumente gegen 650 sind hier noch nicht aufgeführt worden. Mir wäre es jedenfalls egal, ob mein neues rad 26 oder 27.5 zoll hätte. Auch die verwendung von altteilen ist kein wirkliches argument. Die naben können ja weiterverwendet werden. Man braucht also zwei neue felgen und 64 neue speichen. Da sind die neuen achsstandards schon eher ein hindernis beim rahmenupdate. Ich finde es jedenfalls besser nicolai konzentriert sich auf eine grösse, als beide grössen halbherzig zu entwickeln. Der schnitt dieses jahr ist vielleicht etwa gross, aber die palette im letzten jahr mit den helius und ion modellen hatte ja schon einige überschneidungen. Schade ist es natürlich um das ion 18, das hinterlässt wirklich eine lücke.

Ich bin aber raus, weil mein neues rad wohl ein 29er wird. Ich finde das ion 15 super. Aber erst wenn es eine pinion variante gibt. Also wohl dieses jahr zum glück nicht mehr. Bis dahin bin ich glücklich und zufrieden mit meinen 26 zoll nicolais, die sicher noch jahre fahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ja scheint so, naja werde ja bald freude an zwei geilen 26er haben!



Das wirst du auch haben 

Kommst du jetzt eigentlich zum Püfftreffen?


----------



## xMARTINx (25. August 2013)

Wer hat gesagt das es sich schlecht fährt? Und warum halbherzig? Ein Ion in 26zoll welches Super läuft gibt's doch eh schon. 
Es geht doch um den zwang bei den neuen Modellen das man nix mehr entscheiden kann was man will und im dh ist immernoch 26zoll das Maß der Dinge


----------



## kephren23 (25. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das wirst du auch haben
> 
> Kommst du jetzt eigentlich zum Püfftreffen?



Ohhhja, wir sind grad in der heißen Phase!

Planen wegen dem Urlaub, ich melde mich nächste Woche mal bei dir, grad viel um die Ohren!

Allein komm ich aber nich  wir versuchen es auf jedenfall!


----------



## bubbba (25. August 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> 27,5??? Wir legen noch einen drauf und gehen auf 29!!!
> 
> Das ION 15 erweitert unsere ION Modellpalette um ein weiteres Endurobike. Präsentiert wird das 29 Modell mit145 mm Federweg am Heck um als wahres Enduro Race Bike zu überzeugen. Die großen Räder versprechen außerdem hohen Vortrieb und optimale Traktion.



Ich lege auch noch einen drauf und sage, dass das Ion 15 im Jahr 2015 nicht mehr so im Programm ist....Nicht mit 29 Zoll

Gehen wir davon aus, dass wir alle 27,5 super finden und auf diesen neuen Goldstandard nur gewartet haben. Jetzt kommt Nicolai und versucht uns schon 29 Zoll in einem Ion als das "wahre" Enduro Race Bike zu verkaufen 

Während andere Hersteller wenigstens ehrlich sind, siehe Kommentar Dirk Lüde Fatmodul 
Zitat MTB News :

"Warum 650b? Die Frage kann man eigentlich nicht oft genug stellen, die Antwort von Dirk fällt pragmatisch aus: Angestoßen durch einige große Hersteller, die angekündigt haben, 26 aussterben zu lassen, entsteht im Fachhandel eine Nachfrage nach den Bikes mit den größeren Rädern, Kunden wollen nicht Gefahr laufen, ein Auslaufmodell, etwas veraltetes zu kaufen. Außerdem sieht Dirk, selbst kein Freund von 29ern, in 650b tatsächlich einen guten Kompromiss: Größere, schnellere Laufräder, ohne dass sich das Rad gleich so stelzig wie ein Twentyniner fährt.


----------



## othu (25. August 2013)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der Markt für 26" FR Gabel ist wie eh und je...
> 
> Fox
> - 36
> ...



Die Totem kannst du für 2014 aus deiner Liste streichen, gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Ritzie (25. August 2013)

Guten Morgen liebes Forum,

ich bin Moritz Mußmann und bin in der Nicolai GmbH hauptsächlich für den Verkauf zuständig. 
Ich bin vor knapp vier Jahren zu Nicolai gekommen, weil ich mich n die geilen Schweißraupen, die aufwändigen Frästeile und die Extra Love verliebt habe, weil Nicolai Bikes 100% in Deutschland gefertigt werden und weil die Rahmen länger halten als alles andere am Markt.
Dafür bin ich aus einer der Städte mit der höchsten Lebensqualität in Deutschland, Hamburg, nach Südniedesachsen gezogen, habe meine andere grpße Leidenschaft neben dem Bikem, Wettkampfrudern, aufgegeben und lebe seit vier Jahren in einer Fernbeziehung. 
Diese Opfer waren es mir wert, ein Teil von Nicolai zu werden!

Das folgende schreibe ich als Privatperson und nicht als Nicolaimitarbeiter. 

Glaubt ihr wirklich, das Nicolai euch einen neuen Laufradständard aufzwingen will, weil es so viel Spaß macht,  soetwas zu tun oder weil man damit n richtig großen Haufen Kohle scheffeln kann?
Wir haben die letzten zwei Jahre versucht unseren Kunden alle Wünsche als Standardrahmen anzubieten, ohne den hohen Maßrahmenaufpreis von 730, weil wir das gerne wollten.

In den letzten beiden Jahren haben wir ganz deutlich gemerkt, dass das aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht überhaupt nicht funktioniert. 
Deshalb haben wir begonnen, intensiv die verschiedenen Lafradgrößen in den verschiedenen Bikekategogien zu testen, um unsere Produktpalette so gut und sinnvoll wie möglich zu verkleinern. So konnten wir aufgrund unserer Erfahrungen die unserer Meinung nach richtige Laufradgröße zum entsprechenden Einsatzzweck finden. 
Daniel Jahn und ich waren anfangs überhaupt nicht begeistert von der Idee 27,5". Nach einigen Wochen des Testen, waren wir beide eines Besseren belehrt. Das waren übrigens 1:1 Tests auf gut gekannten Trails, mit nahezu identisch aufgebauten Bikes. Ich glaube kaum, dass viele Andere ich Möglichkeit haben, so gut und genau zu testen. 

Wir haben das gemacht, weil einer unserer Ansprüche ist, das beste Bike für den jeweiligen Zweck zu bauen. Mit graden Rohren, ohne zusätzlichen Schnick-Schnack. Ein Werkzeug, dass Freude auf dem Trail ermöglicht!

Die Produktpalette zu verkleinern war ein harter, aber notwendiger Schritt. Wenn wir diesen Schritt nicht emacht hätten wäre es das in spätestens zwei Jahren gewesen mit Nicolai. 
Dann hätte es keine 10 Jahre Ersatzteilversorgung, keinen Rahmenservice bei Volker, keine Getriebebikes, kein Made in Germany, keine echten Menschen hinter den Produkten, keine Werksführungen und keine 30 Arbeitsplätze mehr in Lübbrechtsen gegeben!
Alles ein großer Teil der Nicolai Philosophie. 
Verrät man so seine Ideale?

Was den kurzen Produktzyklus des 2013er Helius AC 29er angeht, so wollten wir euch, den Kunden, einfach das best mögliche 29er Enduro anbieten, dass zu dieser Zeit auf Grundlage eines bewährten, guten Konzepts möglich war. Viele Fahrer konnten dadurch 2013 provitieren. 
Nun können wir ein Enduro 29er auf Ion 16 Basis anbieten und wir machen es, weil es besser ist und unsere Kunden auch die Möglichkeit haben sollen dieses besser Bike zu fahren. 
Das 2013 Helius AC 29er wird dadurch nicht schlechter. Aber es ist dem Ion 15 zu ähnlich um es im Programm zu lassen. 

Zum Ion 18. 
Das Ion 18 wurde 2013 schlecht verkauft. Wir haben uns gefragt warum. Die jenigen die mit dem Bike Touren fahren wollen und es Bergab krachen lassen wollen, finden im Ion 16 das bessere Bike. 
Die 160mm Federweg des Ion 16 fühlen sich nach mehr an, als die 170mm am Helius AM. Das können sicherlich einigen Leute, die beides gefahren sind, bestätigen. 
Die Ion 18, die die Jahr verkauft wurden, wurden sehr häufig als DH-Bike aufgebaut. Warum? Weil das Ion 18 leichter und neuer war, als das Ion 20. Das Ion 20 ist alledings aufgrund seiner Geometrie das bessere DH-Bike. Also haben wir uns entschieden das Ion 20 weiterzuentwickeln. Dabei haben wir auf das Feedback unserer Teamfahrer und Gino Schliffske von Flatout Suspension gehört, einige Wünsche unserer Kunden einfließen lassen und natürlich unser eigene Erfahrung. 
Zwei sehr aufwändige Rahmen anzubieten, die für den gleiche Einsatzzweck genutzt werden, können wir uns leider nicht leisten. 

Bei einem Nicolai Rahmen ist die Marge lächerlich klein, vergleichen an den Margen der Großen in der Industrie. Wir verdienen uns hier nicht dumm und dämlich, wie manchmal vermutet wird. 
Wir ackern hier in Lübbrechtsen ordentlich, damit der Laden läuft. 
Ein englischer Kunde hat unsere Rahmen neulich als bargain, als Schnäppchen bezeichnet, weil er weiß wie viel Arbeit in einem unserer Rahmen steckt. Das weis jeder, der einmal bei uns war. 

Was die kluge 26"/27,5" Variabilität der Konkurrenz angeht, darüber haben wir natürlich auch nachgedacht. 
Das Problem ist, dass man nicht nur die größeren Laufräder ausgleichen muss, dass geht nähmlich wunderbar über die Ausfallenden. Die Gabel wird auch länger und das kann man nicht vernünftig regulieren. Man muss es aber regulieren, da man sonst ein Bike mit völlig anderen Charakteren, je nach Laufradgröße hat. Eine Geometrie muss dann immer kompromisshaft sein. 
Nun stellt euch vor ihr kauft euch ein 26"/27,5" variables Rad, fährt es zwei Jahre lang mit 26", habt euch super dran gewöhnt und mögt es. Da wechselt ihr die Laufräder und plötzlich fährt sich das Bike ganz anders. Das ist ja toll! (Achtung Ironie!)
Optimiert man die Geometrie auf 26", werden durch die längere Gabel die Winkel flachen mit 27,5" und das Bike wird noch laufruhiger. Auf 27,5" optimiert wäre dann entsprechend das Bike mit 26" zu nervös. 
Wir hätten so eine Lösung natürlich verbauen können, aber wir wollen unsere Kunden nicht verschaukeln. 
Das ist übrinegs auch der Grund, warum das Ion 16 nur noch eine Federwegsoption hat. Wir bieten euch nur die optimale Kennlinie an und nicht noch 2 oder 3 weniger gute Optionen, die man wunderbar als verkaufsförderndes Feature anpreisen könnte. 
Da man schlecht damit werben kann, dass man seinen Kunden keinen Mist erzählt, tun wir es auch nicht.

Ich kann gut verstehen, dass einige wenig Verständniss für unsere Entscheidungen 2014 haben. Ich habe damit gerechnet, dass hier im Forum viel geschimpft werden wird. 
Vielleicht hilft euch dieser Post, es besser zu verstehen. 

Was mich sehr traurig macht, ist, wie wenig Vertrauen uns entgegen gebracht wird und wie schnell man anscheinend von den "Harcore"-Fans fallen gelassen wird. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Geschimpfe hier so ausartet! 

Ich bin ein Teil von Nicolai geworden, weil ich den Schei$$ liebe und dafür mache ich gerne über 200 Überstunden uber den Sommer. 
Nächste Woche gehts zur Eurobike und dann in den ersten Urlaub dieses Jahr. 


Euch noch viel Spaß beim Posten!
Moritz


----------



## Condor (25. August 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Die Totem kannst du für 2014 aus deiner Liste streichen, gibt es nicht mehr.


X-Fusion hat dafür die Vengeance und bringt mit der Metric gleich noch eine weitere FR-SC Gabel aufn Markt.


----------



## krawa (25. August 2013)

Vielen Dank Moritz für diese Worte. Es gibt zwei Gründe, warum ich Nicolai fahre und auch weiter mit Freude fahren werde. 

Der Eine ist, ihr baut einfach fantastische Bikes (auch in 2014).

Der für mich fast wichtigere Grund sind die Mitarbeiter. Es gibt selten Firmen, in denen die Mitarbeiter mit einem solchen Herzblut an dem hängen, was sie tun. Respekt, was Kalle hier aufgebaut hat!!!!!!!!

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Gerrit (25. August 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Daniel Jahn und ich waren anfangs überhaupt nicht begeistert von der Idee 27,5". Nach einigen Wochen des Testen, waren wir beide eines Besseren belehrt. Das waren übrigens 1:1 Tests auf gut gekannten Trails, mit nahezu identisch aufgebauten Bikes. Ich glaube kaum, dass viele Andere ich Möglichkeit haben, so gut und genau zu testen.



Moin Moritz,

danke für den Beitrag. Mich würden die Ergebnisse dieses Tests interessieren. War das Popometereindruck / Fahrgefühl, oder habt ihr Zeiten und z. B. Vertikalbeschleunigung auf euren Trails gemessen? 

Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (25. August 2013)

moritz...
eine frage noch die den einen oder anderen hier interssieren wird..
und die auch im vergleichbaren englischen fred vor einiger zeit öfters aufgetaucht ist..

baut ihr einem kunden auf wunsch einen 26er rahmen ?

und ist das dann ein massrahmen ?


gruss accu


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2013)

Hallo Ritzie/Moritz

alles richtig und nachvollziehbar, was du sagst.

Aber gib doch mal weiter, in einer Konferenz oder so, dass die Einführung der 27,5er nur weiterer Schritt zur Differenzierung, Diversifizierung und Anpassung an Kundenwünsche, -skills und -einsatzgebiete ist.

Was daraus folgt, ist, dass man Bikes innerhalbe einer Matrix einordnen kann. Die Elemente dieser sind Federweg, Einsatzgebiet und Laufradgröße.

Innerhalb dieser Matrix gibt es auch einen Teilbereich, in dem 26er sinnvoll sind und bleiben. Ich denke insbsondere an die Bikes, die den Begriff "Trailbike" aus der Taufe gehoben haben. Agile, wendige und trotzdem laufruhige Bikes mit weniger Federweg für Mittelgebirgstrails mit stetigen Bergab-Bergauf, die die Biker spielerisch befahren wollen.

Es wäre für Nicolai doch sinnvoll, zu versuchen, ein Plattform-system auf Basis der Hinterbauten (bleibt die Frage, ob ein Hinterbausystem oder zwei, Helius vs. Ion) zu etablieren.

Denn denkt man sich zum eh aufwendigen Ausfaller noch Offset-Buchsen oder gar eine Geo-Verstellung per Schlitten dazu, sowie ein passendes Steuersatz-System (verschiedene Winkel, verschiedene Schalenhöhen) kann man locker verschieden LR-Standards in ein Bike packen.

Und das kann man dem Kunden durchaus zumuten, wenn man entsprechende Empfehlungen an die Hand gibt.

Also kann man dem Kunden quasi die Wahl in die Hand geben, welchen Laufraddurchmesser, welches Hinterbausystem und welchen Lenkwinkel er haben möchte, ohne großartige Mehrkosten (eher weniger, das mehr Gleichteile) zu haben. Dabei bekommt der Kunde auch noch ein besseres Produkt (besser im Sinne von besser auf seine Wünsche abgestimmt).

Und zum Thema Verstellung des Federwegs am Hinterbau. Ja, grundsätzlich ist simpler=besser. Aber Nicolai ist nun mal keine Mainstream-Massenfirma. Es wäre doch besser, einen Dämpfer mit weniger Abstimmungmöglichkeiten zu verbauen und dafür eine Aufnahme im Hinterbau zu kreiern, die sinnvolle Einstellungen erlaubt.
Beim Set-Up vom Dämpfer mit R2C2 plus Kompressonkammervolumen plus Luftdruck plus Kompressionskammerluftdruck schießt man schneller vorbei als mit einem simpleren Dämpfer und z. B. drei Möglichkeiten der Dämpferaufnahme.

Als Beispiel das genannte Ion 16:

Mit Ausfallendenden, einst. Federweg und Winkelsteuersatz ala Nicolai könntet ihr das als 

langhubigen Endurotourer mit 27,5 Zoll, 160 hinten/170 vorne, "steilere Winkel", z.B. für anspruchsvolle Transalps,
als 140mm-FW-Trailbike mit 26-Zöllern, 150mm vorne, flache Winkel oder
als straffen Enduroracer mit 26 Zoll 150 mm Federweg hinten und 27,5-Zöller und 170 mm Federweg bei agressiven Winkeln
aufbauen

Idee?


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2013)

@Moritz

Danke für den Beitrag 

Dass es finanziell so schlecht um N steht hätt ich nicht gedacht.
Einiges wird dadurch einleuchtender. Ihr scheint die Sachlage im Vorfeld mit der unheimlichen Aufstockung der einzelnen Modelle über die letzten Jahre einfach falsch eingeschätzt zu haben. 

Jetzt versucht ihr den Mittelweg zwischen Mainstream (N untypische Entscheidungen)  und N typischen Entscheidungen (du hast sie aufgezählt ) zu finden um das Schiff über Wasser zu halten.

Beide Fronten sind wohl sowohl enttäusch und gleichermassen verständnisvoll; ich denke, dass beide Seiten aber auch Verständnis für den jeweiligen berechtigten Unmut aufbringen sollten.

Fallengelassen hab ich euch jedenfalls noch nicht  Nur ist tatsächtlich auch grad kein Bike für mich dabei. Vielleicht das neue Ion 650b. Da muss ich mich aber zwangsweise mit 650b anfreunden, was noch in den Sternen steht. Mal schaun um wieviel länger die Kettenstreben werden, obs nicht an FW verliert, obs weiterhin 170mm lyrics mit 20mm steckacksen geben werden. Das hauptmitentscheidende ist aber natürlich ne Probefahrt, ob so ein 650b rad nichts an spass/faxen/spielen einbüsst.....das ist halt meine grösste Angst!

Ich vertseh deine Argumente (perfekt abgestimmtes Produkt usw) ja bezgl. nur ein FW und Festlegung auf eine Laufradgrösse. Das Problem dabei ist aber. Wenn genau dieses Produkt dem Kunden nicht passt, dann gibts da auch keine Variationsmöglichkeit und er wirds eben nicht kaufen!

Alles gute weiterhin und in der Hoffnung, dass ihr die richtigen Entscheidungen getroffen habt. Beste Grüsse an dich und den Rest der Crew


----------



## xMARTINx (25. August 2013)

Gutes Statement! Der der mal bei nicolai war weis wie die Jungs dort arbeiten und hinter den Produkten stehen und sein Geld soll ja auch jeder verdienen. 

Aber wenn man zehn Jahre nicolai fährt, jeden erzählt wie geil das alles ist und dann als Kunde solch einen nackendchlag bekommt ist traurig. Man kann doch Fan sein wie man will, wenn ich im downhill kein 650 fahren will muss ich mein altes Rad fahren oder zur Konkurrenz bei was neuen. 
Das ändert ja nix an der liebe und Wahnsinns Qualität eins nicolai!dss ist sicher einzigartig im diesem Business!


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. August 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Die Produktpalette zu verkleinern war ein harter, aber notwendiger Schritt. Wenn wir diesen Schritt nicht emacht hätten wäre es das in spätestens zwei Jahren gewesen mit Nicolai.



Ist durchaus zu verstehen. 

Ich habe mit 650b kein Problem, nur müsste ich dann von Rohloff auf Pinion wechseln um weiterhin die richtig kleinen Gänge zu haben.

Deswegen wird der UPS-Fahrer bei mir Anfang Oktober noch ein 26'er Argon AM vorbeibringen, damit ich meine Laufräder / Reifen weiterhin lustig zwischen Argon AM, Nucleon AM und Tandem hin und her tauschen kann.

Für 26'' wird's für die nächsten 10 Jahre sicher genug Teile geben, allein schon wegen der Ersatzteilversorgung der bestehenden zig Millionen 26er Bikes.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Großen in der Branche daran vorbeigehen können.

Neue Bikes gibt's dann halt nur noch in 650b, und in 6-8 Jahren sollte auch die Pinion Ihre Dauerhaltbarkeit bewiesen haben  falls ich was neues Kaufen möchte.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Martin1508 (25. August 2013)

Hi Moritz,

So und nicht anders muss nen Beitrag aussehen. Mit viel Herz geschrieben. Finde ich sehr cool und zeigt auch andere Gründe für eure Entscheidungen. Soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich mich spontan in 29" und 27,5" verliebt habe. Ich halte 26" rein optisch noch immer für die schönste Laufradgrösse aber manchmal gibt es einfach Sachen, die kann man nicht ändern und bevor es Nicolai irgendwann nicht mehr gibt, macht euer Weg absolut Sinn.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhflow (25. August 2013)

Wenn sich im Forum genug Leute finden, die ein bestimmtes Modell in einer bestimmten Rahmen- und Laufradgröße wollen, können Sie ja eigentlich auch mal bei Nicolai anfragen, ob und zu welchem Preis sich das machen ließe, oder? Wenn dann genug Leute bereit sind, verbindlich zu bestellen, kann Nicolai ja ein Angebot machen. Falls man das möchte.


----------



## NorwegianWood (25. August 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Was mich sehr traurig macht, ist, wie wenig Vertrauen uns entgegen gebracht wird und wie schnell man anscheinend von den "Harcore"-Fans fallen gelassen wird. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Geschimpfe hier so ausartet!



 Na endlich mal ein Beitrag der die "selbsternannte Basis" hinterfrägt..

Entscheidungen hinterfragen - Dinge sachlich kritisieren - völlig in Ordnung!
Wie immer macht dabei der Ton die Musik..

Was sich hier allerdings in den letzten Tagen abgespielt hat, geht daran ein wenig vorbei.. erstaunlich wer sich hier so alles beteiligt hat, wenigstens manche sollten es etwas besser wissen oder zumindest mal ein wenig mehr Hintergrundinfos abwarten/in Betracht ziehen..Stichwort "bigger picture" 

Keine Angst Moritz, die wirklichen "Hardcore" Fans halten sich wohl eher im Hintergrund und wissen was sie an einer Firma wie Nicolai haben.. Diesen traue ich auch zu, euch bei aufkommenden Schwierigkeiten/Klärungsbedarf direkt zu kontaktieren, und sich nicht dem bequem anonymisierten Weg des Internets-Bashings zu bedienen..

Klar ist das Forum zum Diskutieren da - dabei sollte es aber auch bleiben 

In diesem Sinne: Talk is cheap - play the game!


PS: 
An Moritz & den Rest der Nicolai Jungs und Mädels:

Macht weiter so, baut weiterhin geile Räder für uns, habt weiterhin euren Spaß in Lübbrechtsen und genießt nach der Eurobike erst mal den wohlverdienten Urlaub 

An alle anderen: Fahrt erst mal die neuen Modelle - ich bin sicher ihr habt euren Spaß, auch mit 650Bääääh


----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> genau , und ja..... da muss ich mein "senf" mal dazu geben, es geht nicht-innovative gedanken und umsetzung????, aber wie mann mit seinen Kunden umgeht, hier wir zb. keine rücksicht genommen. Herscht hier nur der Prof..i...t. oder weiSS mann wer sein Produkt (mittels feedback und ausprobieren) voran getrieben hat. Made in Germany eben.
> Tsja alles Vergessen und die die Produkte mit schwer verdientes gekauft, und manchmal in Vertrauen erwoben haben (Prototyp eben)
> Und dann Schwupp neues ist da (friss oder stirb). Aus die Maus Kein hinweis oder vorwarnung. Du Kaufst grade das vom gestern Egal.
> Groetjes D-Lander



ehhhh.... 
noch ein Zitat vom Kalle Nicolai.

"Erstens hören wir genau zu , wenn die Nutzer unserer Bikes etwas zu sagen haben". 
-----------------------------------------------------------
das zum Thema (friss oder stirb) 


ich habe all die NICOLAI Kataloge zu hause,- und noch nie in all den Jahren war ein Katalog nach nur 6 Monatentotal veraltet, wie dieser 2013er. 

"für mich"   ist es ein Zeichen  der momentanen konzeptlosigkeit  ?


----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ein Händler bei mir um die Ecke verkauft seit ca. einem Jahr an "jeden" ein Nicolai und diese Kunden wollen nun mal 27,5 usw..



wer sind denn diese kunden ?  es sind doch ausschließlich (reiche?) MTB neueinsteiger,- die wohlmöglich nicht mal wissen das es 26 zoll laufräder gibt... besser gesagt die sehen nicht mal den unterschied zu 26 zoll; und kauf das was ihnen angeboten wird.


----------



## accutrax (25. August 2013)

ich habe auch noch alle Nicolai kataloge..

und die rechnung von meinem ersten nicolai im jahr 2000...ein BMXTB als sonderanfertigung...

gruss accu


----------



## Raggaman (25. August 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> wartet erstmal bis die ersten Bikes eines anderen Serienherstellers "made by K.H.-Nicolai" zu haben sind. Dann geht der "Ausverkauf der Seele" erst richtig los.....



Will ja kein salz in die wunden streuen aber das ist Schon  passiert N baut das Argon cc29 pinion für eine süd deutsche firma  war such schon auf mtb news zu shen.....


----------



## Elfriede (25. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wer sind denn diese kunden ?  es sind doch ausschließlich (reiche?) MTB neueinsteiger,- die wohlmöglich nicht mal wissen das es 26 zoll laufräder gibt... besser gesagt die sehen nicht mal den unterschied zu 26 zoll; und kauf das was ihnen angeboten wird.



Moinsen,

ich glaube so krass ist es nicht. Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung sind es eher Leute, die sich recht stark bspw. von den Zeitschriften und Katalogen beeinflussen lassen. Nach der Lektüre wird dann eifrig zitiert, wie überlegen 27,5 Zoll ist usw. Dieses Superprodukt muss man dann natürlich auch so schnell wie möglich haben. Wie das halt manchmal so ist.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Elfriede (25. August 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Will ja kein salz in die wunden streuen aber das ist Schon  passiert N baut das Argon cc29 pinion für eine süd deutsche firma  war such schon auf mtb news zu shen.....



Wenn diese Dienstleistung in gewohnter Qualität ausgeführt wird und Nicolai das Überleben und seine Arbeitsplätze sichert, sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich glaube so krass ist es nicht. Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung sind es eher Leute, die sich recht stark bspw. von den Zeitschriften und Katalogen beeinflussen lassen. Nach der Lektüre wird dann eifrig zitiert, wie überlegen 27,5 Zoll ist usw. Dieses Superprodukt muss man dann natürlich auch so schnell wie möglich haben. Wie das halt manchmal so ist.
> 
> Gruß Björn




 das natürlich auch...


----------



## Simbl (25. August 2013)

Ich versteh das ganze gejammer um die 1 1/2" mehr nicht  Ich denke die meisten werden gar keinen unterschied merken.(mich eingeschlossen) Ich persönlich freu mich auf das Pufftreffen um das ein oder andere neue N im Bikepark probefahren zu können. 

Und wer weiß, vielleicht gibts nächstes Jahr nen 650b Papagei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Was mich sehr traurig macht, ist, wie wenig Vertrauen uns entgegen gebracht wird und wie schnell man anscheinend von den "Harcore"-Fans fallen gelassen wird. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Geschimpfe hier so ausartet!
> 
> Moritz



Moritz das geheule bringt doch nix... (ich weiss genau wen du meinst) das habt ihr euch selber zu-zuschreiben, die Lügen gegenüber euren Kunden, ihr seid doch sonst so Wortgewand, diesen Text hättet ihr  anders formulieren müssen...
----------------------------------------------------------------- 
@"  Betrachtet man nur die Federwegsklasse. hat das Helius AM mit dem ION 16 Konkurenz aus dem eigenen Hause bekommen.
Aber das Helius AM hat nichts zu befürchten. usw................................
Technologisch ist das Helius AM also absolut auf der höhe der Zeit." usw. bla bla bla...
----------------------------------------------------------------- 
patsch, und weg damit. ION 18 patsch, und weg damit.... selbst das oben beschriebene Konkurenzbike  ist nun weg. 
usw.   und dann kommen solche monster wie ein Argon FAT (For All Terrain) wer brauch sowas ? 
sowas macht unheimlich wütend. 


in einem gebe ich euch recht 27,5 zoll wird niemand aufhalten. 

   @Simbl
 dann müsstest du "alles" von anfang an  lesen.


----------



## xMARTINx (25. August 2013)

Welchen Vorteil bringt's denn??? 
Schauen wa einen Top Fahrer wie brendog an, er hat die Möglichkeit ein gambler mit 27,5 zu fahren und fährt...genau, 26zoll!
In nem Enduro zb sicher sinnvoll aber im downhill so wegzuschauen und das doch über recht viele Jahre und bis heute bewährte Rad als Alteisen abzustempeln ist einfach nur unverständlich! 
Nicolai hat sich sehr gedreht was sehr schade ist denn ich hab die Marke geliebt, der Support ist Wahnsinn aber inzwischen muss ich sogar für aufkleber woanders hin und zu derben Preisen.
Ich fahre N seit zehn Jahren, Lambda,m-pire und zwei Ions... Hab Sonderwünsche erfüllt bekommen und wollte genau deswegen weiter nicolai fahren! Und das geht leider nicht wenn ich 26 im dh fahren will...schon allein weil ich zwei laufradsätze hab und nicht einsehe 4000euro für Rahmen, Gabel und Laufräder auszugeben obwohl es für mich persönlich sehr fragwürdig ist in meinem Sport


----------



## Dutshlander (25. August 2013)

Tsja, welche vorteile, das wird dir die Industrie schon schön reden.
Ich meinerseit sehe instabilere Laufräder, höhere Rollwiderstand, neue Rahmengeo und eine Preispolitik die uns nichts bringen wird als ein plattes Portmonai. Und genau um Letzteres gehts.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## berkel (25. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nur ist tatsächtlich auch grad kein Bike für mich dabei.


So unterschiedlich können die Ansichten sein. Mir gefällt die neue Produktpalette und ich könnte mir gut einen Fuhrpark aus Argon TB Pinion (*), Ion 15 und Ion 20 (gerade auch wg. 27,5") vorstellen. Wenn Geld und Platz gar keine Rolle spielen würde auch noch ein Argon FAT (wobei fraglich ist, ob das nun unbedingt Platz in der N-Palette hat) und ein Argon Trekking.

Mir erscheint die neue Strategie sinnvoll (mir sind halt große Laufräder auch lieber). Alles anbieten zu wollen bedeutet ein großen Aufwand und führte offenbar zu wirtschaftlichen Problemen. Dann lieber auf Kernprodukte konzentrieren. Eine Firma ist nunmal kein Wohltätigkeitsverein.
Ich finde es auch gut keine Kompatibilitätskompromisse für 26" und 27,5" einzugehen wenn das Bike dann mit beiden Größen nicht optimal ist.
Auch den Wegfall des Ion 18 kann ich nachvollziehen wenn es sich nicht gut verkauft hat. Der Bedarf dafür ist schon sehr speziell. Ich hatte selbst mal so ein 180mm Bike. Für Touren ist es zu viel, da reicht auch ein Enduro für alles, oder man fährt regelmäßig im Park wo es im Tourenaufbau auch nicht optimal ist.

Aus der Esoterikdiskussion halte ich mich raus, ist nicht so mein Ding. 

(*) Für mich wäre ein Argon AM 29 mit 420er Kettenstreben zum Spielen auf den Hometrails noch interessanter.


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> patsch, und weg damit. ION 18 patsch, und weg damit.... selbst das oben beschriebene Konkurenzbike  ist nun weg.



Wie schon von Moritz geschrieben, wenn sich das alles so gut verkauft hätte, würden die Rahmen ja noch im Programm sein.

Von daher schlägt N schon die richtige Strategie ein.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## kephren23 (25. August 2013)

Es ist natürlich klar das man die Produktpalette verkleinert, Qualität steht da der Quantität natürlichim Vordergrund, bin auch der Meinung das man nicht jeden Geschmack treffen muss.
Im gegenzug ist es trotzdem etwas fragwürdig Klassiker einfach raus zu nehmen.
im meinem Beruf bin ich häufig mit so was konfrontiert.
nur weil ich z.B. Diesen monat nur 10kg Schnitzel anstatt 50 verkauft hab kann ich es nicht von der karte streichen.


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2013)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> ..... anonym....Internet



 

Um noch mal KHUJANDS wortlaut der konzeptlosigkeit aufzugreifen....

In Zeiten von wirtschaftsproblemen ist es nicht einfach ruhe zu bewahren, Ordnung, Struktur zu behalten und ein Konzept zu erstellen an dem man festhält.

Das absolute chaos und die verunsicherung in der produktpalette in den letzten monaten spiegelt das glaub ich wieder.

Ich frag mich jetzt ob dieses neue Konzept nun eins ist an dem man festhält?


----------



## fruchtmoose (25. August 2013)

-


----------



## dhflow (25. August 2013)

Oh mann, die Kommentare werden auch immer konzeptloser hier... Wenn ein N-Mitarbeiter davon spricht, dass man die Produkstrategie im Sinne nachhaltiger Wirtschaftlichkeit geändert hat, machen die Forenspezialisten gleich handfeste Wirtschaftskatastrophen und Chaos draus. Natürlich würde man selber alles viel besser machen. Hat man aber nicht, sonst hätte man jetzt selbst eine Fahrradfirma!
Mir selbst tut es um 26" und vor allem das BMXTB auch leid, btw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2013)

^^ wer seid ihr ? was verschlägt euch (ausgerechnet jetzt)  hier her ?


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2013)

@dhflow

Ich bezweifele ob du die diskussion hier von anfang an mehr oder weniger intensiv verfolgt hast...?

Ja, Ich empfand das hin und her im portfolio letztens als etwas chaotisch, du nicht?


----------



## dhflow (25. August 2013)

Wenn du mit "Diskussion" über diesen Thread hinausgehendes meinst, ehrlich gesagt nein.
- Ich selbst bin wie gesagt auch nicht glücklich über den Wegfall einiger Modelle.
Mein 15  Jahre altes BMXTB hätte vielleicht doch mal langsam einen Nachfolger verdient. Und ein 650B Nicolai-Enduro ist für mich persönlich auch keine Option. Allerdings sehe ich auch, dass dreimal soviele Modelle (durch drei Radgrößen) auch tendenziell dreimal so hohe Fixkosten mit sich bringen. Und wenn ein kleiner Hersteller sagt, dass er so nicht rentabel arbeiten kann, verstehe ich das irgendwie.
Das 29er Ion und das FAT halte ich allerdings trotzdem mit für etwas, was mir an Nicolai so lange schon gefällt: Ideen und Mut zu Neuem und Individuellem.


----------



## berkel (25. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ wer seid ihr ? was verschlägt euch (ausgerechnet jetzt)  hier her ?


Wer ist wer? Darf man im N-Forum nur diskutieren wenn man auch ein Nicolai fährt, oder besser noch nur wenn man zum harten Kern gehört? Vielleicht hat man ja ein Interesse an der neuen Produktpalette. Ist ja schlimmer als im "anderen" Forum.


----------



## Elfriede (25. August 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Wer ist wer? Darf man im N-Forum nur diskutieren wenn man auch ein Nicolai fährt, oder besser noch nur wenn man zum harten Kern gehört? Vielleicht hat man ja ein Interesse an der neuen Produktpalette. Ist ja schlimmer als im "anderen" Forum.



Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Jeder hat das Recht hier mit seinen Gedanken zum Gespräch beizutragen - egal, ob er bereits ein Nicolai besaß, besitzt, oder mit einem der neuen Modelle liebäugelt.
 @dhflow: Im stock bei nicolai ist glaube ich noch ein aktuelles bmxtb in blau. Wenn du um die 1,80 m bist, wäre das ja vielleicht was für dich. Hab mir auch vor Kurzem eines geholt, weil ich das Modell einfach saugeil finde und es sich super fährt. Wie beim Lambda ein Hauch von Unzerstörbarkeit.


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Jeder hat das Recht hier mit seinen Gedanken zum Gespräch beizutragen - egal, ob er bereits ein Nicolai besaß, besitzt, oder mit einem der neuen Modelle liebäugelt.



Und neben den ganzen Bestandskunden muss N ja sehen dass neue potentielle Kundschaft nicht bei irgendwelchen Fernostprodukten mit Hydroformingrohren landet.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (25. August 2013)

Ich mag kein 29er, könnte mir aber notfalls vorstellen nen 650B von Nicolai zu fahren....Aber am liebsten mag ich immernoch die 26" (ggf. auch gerne mit Pinion). Bin eigentlich froh vor dem ganzen 27,5/29er Hype noch nen 26er Argon AM gekriegt zu haben...


----------



## PoisonB (25. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Um noch mal KHUJANDS wortlaut der konzeptlosigkeit aufzugreifen....



Die  konzeptlosigkeit herrsch schon länger vor.  

schon letztes Jahr wollte  eine oder mehrere Blitzbirnen die einzigartigen Nicolai Gussets dem trendigen  "Clean and Raw" Wahnsinn opfern.  das trendige "flach und niedrig" wurde trotzdem durchgeboxt, nun füttert die Fahrer ihre niedrige Front künstlich mit Spacern auf um wieder halbwegs gescheit auf dem Rad zu sitzen. 

Eine tolle Entwicklung.


----------



## Mirko29 (25. August 2013)

@wolfi_1 
Das haben sie bei mir aber verka..t  Ich hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir in 1-2 Jahren ein Ion 20 zu kaufen und es mit den Teilen meines Tues aufzubauen. Der Gedanke ist mit dem 650B Ion gestorben. Wenn ich davon ausgehe das das Matieal hält, sehe ich es nicht ein noch für teures Geld die 888 und meine Deemax Ultimates zu ersetzen. Schade, aber dann fahre ich das Tues weiter oder schaue mal bei der Konkurrenz...


----------



## Elfriede (25. August 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> @wolfi_1
> Das haben sie bei mir aber verka..t  Ich hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir in 1-2 Jahren ein Ion 20 zu kaufen und es mit den Teilen meines Tues aufzubauen. Der Gedanke ist mit dem 650B Ion gestorben. Wenn ich davon ausgehe das das Matieal hält, sehe ich es nicht ein noch für teures Geld die 888 und meine Deemax Ultimates zu ersetzen. Schade, aber dann fahre ich das Tues weiter oder schaue mal bei der Konkurrenz...



Wer weiß, was bei der aktuell rasanten Entwicklung in 1 bis 2 Jahren auf der Produktpalette zu finden ist.


----------



## Mirko29 (25. August 2013)

Stimmt auch wieder :-D Würde mich freuen. Das Ion hat es mir schon echt angetan ^^


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2013)

Mir ging grad noch mal moritz andeutung durch den kopf, dass man einige modelle einstellt, weil sie sich nicht gut verkaufen.  Die frage die ich mir stelle ist ob man bei N nun modelle einstellt (wegen mangelnder verkaufszahlen) obwohl man eventuell noch vom bike überzeugt ist?
Oder sinkt die eigene überzeugung dann automatisch proportional mit den verkaufszahlen, und sucht man sich in Folge dessen Erklärungen und zieht so schlüsse es nicht mehr anzubieten?

Wie dem auch sei.....Wenn man sich irgendwo an verkaufszahlen (ob nun primär, sekundär oder wie auch immer) orientiert, dann versteh ich immer noch nicht warum zur hölle man den Bestseller, den verkaufsschlager, das Helius AM geopfert hat das ging doch weg wie warme semmeln....? ab und zu ein kleiner facelift....ich frage mich ob N mittlerweile die entscheidung des weglassens dieses modells bereut?


----------



## timtim (25. August 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Wer ist wer? Darf man im N-Forum nur diskutieren wenn man auch ein Nicolai fährt, oder besser noch nur wenn man zum harten Kern gehört? Vielleicht hat man ja ein Interesse an der neuen Produktpalette. Ist ja schlimmer als im "anderen" Forum.



Logischer Weise darfst du hier mitreden , du hast Ahnung und eine andere Sichtweise uund kennst auch noch jemanden der zwei Räder von N hat ,
Also wenn das nicht reicht ?!
Aber bitte lieber M. Sag nicht das es hier schlimmer als im. "anderen " Forum ist ,damit tust du den Leuten hier wirklich Unrecht


----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mir ging grad noch mal moritz andeutung durch den kopf, dass man einige modelle einstellt, weil sie sich nicht gut verkaufen.  Die frage die ich mir stelle ist ob man bei N nun modelle einstellt (wegen mangelnder verkaufszahlen) obwohl man eventuell noch vom bike überzeugt ist?
> Oder sinkt die eigene überzeugung dann automatisch proportional mit den verkaufszahlen, und sucht man sich in Folge dessen Erklärungen und zieht so schlüsse es nicht mehr anzubieten?
> 
> Wie dem auch sei.....Wenn man sich irgendwo an verkaufszahlen (ob nun primär, sekundär oder wie auch immer) orientiert, dann versteh ich immer noch nicht warum zur hölle man den Bestseller, den verkaufsschlager, das Helius AM geopfert hat das ging doch weg wie warme semmeln....? ab und zu ein kleiner facelift....ich frage mich ob N mittlerweile die entscheidung des weglassens dieses modells bereut?




 bitte greif das thema Helius AM nicht wieder auf... 

 ich denke eher, das man sich u. a. auch viel zu lange mit diesen  E-Bikes befasst hat, und viel entwicklung und hirnschmalz investiert hat, und es sich in keinster weise rentiert hat... 
(nur meine vermutung) 


welcher fahrer macht sich freiwillig zum gespött der anderen und taucht wohlmöglich auf dem single-trail+DH strecke mit so einem E-Rad auf.

all die anderen lachen sich doch schlapp.
 @timtim 
sorry... so habe ich es nicht gemeint, natürlich darf hier jeder mitreden.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. August 2013)

180mm
Schon erstaunlich dass der klassische 180mm Rahmen raus ist, wo doch ganz viele Hersteller ihr "Superenduro" im Angebot haben. Das ganze mit "gefühlt" mehr Federweg beim ION 16 zu verkaufen finde ich recht merkwürdig...

650B
Ist es nicht so, dass bei 650B die Kettenstrebe wächst und damit auch der Radstand? Geht dabei nicht eindeutig Wendigkeit verloren und Bunny-Hops werden schwieriger? Das Ganze erkauft durch minimal besseres Rollverhalten über Hindernisse bzw. Endgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## Midgetman (25. August 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ich mag kein 29er, könnte mir aber notfalls vorstellen nen 650B von Nicolai zu fahren....Aber am liebsten mag ich immernoch die 26" (ggf. auch gerne mit Pinion). Bin eigentlich froh vor dem ganzen 27,5/29er Hype noch nen 26er Argon AM gekriegt zu haben...



...und ich werde mir auf gar keinen Fall nochmal ein 26 oder 27.5" Kinderrad kaufen - und hier damit wäre dann auch eine der richtig guten Lösungen der neuen Palette: die größenabhängige Laufradverteilung bei einigen Modellen (TBs).

Kriegt Euch mal wieder ein  Ich verstehe zwar die Sorge, dass mittelfristig keine 26" Komponenten mehr zu bekommen sind ([ironie]sicher Schuld des Massenanbieters Nicolai[/ironie]). Warum aber einige Leute derartig allergisch darauf reagieren, dass _Ihre_ Modelle nicht mehr angeboten werden - tut mir leid, da hört's auf.

Was soll Nicolai denn machen, wenn a) einige Modelle nicht rentabel sind oder b) die Entwicklung tatsächlich weitergegangen ist?
Wäre es aus Eurer Sicht besser, wenn im Katalog stehen würde: "Das ist das beste Produkt, was wir Euch in diesem Jahr anbieten können." Klingt irgendwie doof. Oder sollen die einfach die Entwicklung einstellen? Auf welches Modelljahr einigen wir uns da?
Warum soll es das AM weitergeben, das AFR aber nicht, oder das alte Helius CC, wenn wir schon dabei sind? Das fand ich persönlich überzeugender als das AC... Bis auf die kleinen Laufräder natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (25. August 2013)

... 29er mag vielleicht für große Leute so ab >1,80 m ideal sein, aber für kleine Fahrer wie mich, siehts einfach Sch..... aus. Hochräder gabs doch schon mal vor 100 Jahren...

sieht dann vlt. so aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Werden wir vlt. im Jahr 2030 so über die Trails fahren....


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> ...und ich werde mir auf gar keinen Fall nochmal ein 26 oder 27.5" Kinderrad kaufen - .....




Die meisten Mountainbiker sind halt große Kinder geblieben, die Andern wurden alt in ihrem Tun und ihrer Denkweise und kaufen sich eben 29Zoll

G.


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die meisten Mountainbiker sind halt große Kinder geblieben



 grosse kinder die gern in den wald spielen gehn


----------



## aka (25. August 2013)

Mit gefällts 2014 Lineup, leider halten meine Räder immer so schrecklich lange, so dass ich mit einem Neukauf noch warten muß. Das gejammere und gehäule versteh ich nicht, anscheinend finden manche ihre eigenen Räder nur so lange gut, solang sie im Katalog drin sind?
Ansonsten, weils hierher paßt:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/73048470"]NICOLAI - Fat Tire Bike 2014 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Dutshlander (25. August 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> ...und ich werde mir auf gar keinen Fall nochmal ein 26 oder 27.5" Kinderrad kaufen


das ist doch deine PersÃ¶nliche vorliebe 



Midgetman schrieb:


> Kriegt Euch mal wieder ein  Ich verstehe zwar die Sorge, dass mittelfristig keine 26" Komponenten mehr zu bekommen sind


darum geht es NICHT lese mal den Fred einige seiten zurÃ¼ck muss den Khujand hier einiges beipflichten was die *Ð-*zitate angeht hier haben die *Ð-Ausagen* in der vergangeheit sehr wohl anders angehÃ¶rt


Midgetman schrieb:


> tut mir leid, da hÃ¶rt's auf.


 nee das sollte es eben nicht, du solltest hier doch nur an einer diskusion teilhaben (sind doch hier nicht im Krankenhaus)



Midgetman schrieb:


> Oder sollen die einfach die Entwicklung einstellen? Auf welches Modelljahr einigen wir uns da?


 so eine _quatsch_ aussage, hatte ich hier nicht erwartet


Midgetman schrieb:


> Bis auf die kleinen LaufrÃ¤der natÃ¼rlich.


 ja nee iss klar
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Harvester (25. August 2013)

Was freuen wir uns doch auf die kommenden Bikes der hier anwesenden Nicolaijünger. Macht ne Firma auf und präsentiert uns das Wahre Bike....
Nur weil ein paar Hardcorefans sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen stellt sich Nicolai gegen die großen Hersteller und bietet weiterhin alle möglichen Rahmen an. Geht dann zwar Pleite, aber egal. 
Wer schonmal bei/für Nicolai gearbeitet hat (und das sind sicher die wenigsten hier) der weiss das man dort als Angestellter kaum Geld verdient. Ob das nun an der wirtschaftlichen Kompetenz, der allgemeinen Finanzlage oder an Kalles Geiz liegt mag ich nicht beurteilen. Fakt ist man kann Bikes billiger bauen. Aber das wollt ihr dann ja auch nicht. 
Und ja, ich verstehe worum es geht. Im Katalog gibt es Aussagen, die damals toll klangen. Aber die Welt hat sich weitergedreht. Also dreht euch mit......


----------



## Midgetman (25. August 2013)

Das hat mit Vorliebe nix zu tun. 26" ist für 2m Fahrer genau so toll geeignet wie 29" für Leute von 1,60. Funktionierende Bikes kann man wohl für beide Kombinationen bauen, aber richtig naheliegend ist das imho nicht.

Den Thread habe ich leider gelesen. Tja, die Zitate... Waren PR technisch sicherlich nicht geschickt. Wobei ja noch zu klären wäre, was genau einen Modellwechsel ausmacht? Gibt ja weiterhin Helium, Ion und Argon. Ist ja nicht so, dass da mit völlig neuen Konzepten um sich geschmissen würde. Meiner Meinung fällt das schon noch unter Evolution. Wenn die Nachfrage ein Nebeneinander von Helius AM und Ion16 nicht hergibt, kann man das Nicolai wohl nicht ankreiden, wenn sie eins einstampfen. Moritz hat das, finde ich, ganz gut auf den Punkt gebracht.

Ich verstehe nicht, was genau die Forderung ist? Dass Nicolai die Produkte für einen Mindestzeitraum anbietet?


----------



## swannema (25. August 2013)

Ich finde es Schade, dass Nicolai diesen Weg gewählt hat. Ich kann kaum glauben, dass das AM nicht eines der am meist verkauften Nicolais war, wie kann man so etwas einfach aus der Palette streichen. Es wäre mein nächstes Bike geworden, ich spare da schon die letzten 2 Jahre drauf, jetzt werde ich wohl das AC weiterfahren bis es nicht mehr geht, ob es dann noch Nicolai gibt wird man sehen (Ich bezweifele es). Existierende Kunden zu verprellen wird schnell zum Eigentor, die werden dazu gezwungen sich auch andere Optionen genauer anzuschauen (oft fast genauso gut aber deutlich günstiger). Wenn die Kunden erst einmal weg sind, wird es sehr teuer die wieder zurück zu bekommen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. August 2013)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das Design des AM besser fand, war es halt eines der wenigen DO IT ALL Bikes am Markt, die man beliebig aufbauen konnte. Mit wenig Federweg als Trailbike oder mit viel Federweg als Enduro. Für jemanden der sich nur ein Bike leisten kann ideal. Von da her ist es natürlich "besser" für einen Hersteller die Bikes möglichst für einen Einsatzzweck zu optimieren und auch so zu bewerben, damit man mehrere Bikes kaufen muss....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (26. August 2013)

swannema schrieb:


> Ich kann kaum glauben, dass das AM nicht eines der am meist verkauften Nicolais war



Das mag wohl sein, ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Schnittmenge mit dem Ion 16 (scheinbar) zu groß ist, um beide parallel anzubieten. Das würde aus meiner Sicht im Umkehrschluss heißen, dass man entweder kein Ion hätte entwickeln dürfen oder das entwickelte Ion wieder in der Schublade hätte verschwinden lassen müssen, weil einige, nicht wenige, Leute lieber weiter das Helius haben wollen. Ist aber sicher schwierig, wenn man bei Nicolai im Vergleich zum Schluss gekommen ist, dass das Ion das bessere Bike ist.

Das macht das Helius AM nicht schlecht und zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Kataloge gedruckt wurden, hat Nicolai vermutlich wirklich geglaubt, dass das AM noch für Jahre im Programm bleiben würde. Parallel an Alternativen zu arbeiten ist aus meiner Sicht aber nur vernünftig - und jetzt gibt es halt ein Ion. Gibt es denn schon gesicherte Erfahrungswerte, die besagen, dass das Ion nicht als Allzweck Bike taugt?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon gesicherte Erfahrungswerte, die besagen, dass das Ion nicht als Allzweck Bike taugt?


ich persönl. habe mich schon damit abgefunden,- mein Helius AM gegen ein ION 16 (in 26 zoll) zu tauschen.

jetzt steht alles wieder in frage.


----------



## Midgetman (26. August 2013)

Aber warum wolltest Du es tauschen? Weil Du mit dem Helius nicht zufrieden warst, weil Du glaubtest, dass das Ion besser ist, oder weil es das _aktuelle_ Modell ist?

...und was genau ist Deine Befürchtung? Dass es nächstes Jahr ein Proton gibt und das neue Ion dann nicht mehr das aktuelle Modell ist? Das ändert doch alles nichts an der Funktion der "alten" Bikes.


Ich finde mein Nonius immer noch klasse und werde es, solange es fährt, nicht ersetzen - auch wenn das neue 29" Helius TB sicher noch einen Tacken besser zu mir passen würde.


----------



## pratt (26. August 2013)

Das Helius AM war zumindest 4 Jahre lang aktuell, dass danach eine Neuentwicklung kommt ist eigentlich ja positiv.
Aber momentan hat man Angst, dass ein ganz neues Modell nächstes Jahr nicht mehr in Katalog zu finden ist und durch ein anderes ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. August 2013)

Auch wenn die Diskussion hier sehr ernsthaft und, trotz der hohen Emotionalität, sehr sachlich geführt wird, 

Möchte ich nochmal auf die wohl untergegangene(n) Frage(n) zum Argon FAT verweisen :

(1) Wirklich nur auf 60 Stück limitiert?
(2) Bis wann muss ich spätestens bestellen bzw. ab wann ist es orderbar?
(3) Wer möchte denn auch alles eins? (Alpine Machine hatte sich ja positiv geäussert und irgendwer noch)

Danke.


----------



## trailterror (26. August 2013)

Es ist auf max.60 limitiert ja.
Ich geh davon aus, dass es jetzt schon orderbar ist.
Ich will keins

Der production plan gibt dir ne gute übersicht:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (26. August 2013)

(4) Welcher N Händler schraubt mir eins im Raum MD/Berlin zusammen?

Hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## trailterror (26. August 2013)

Ein x beliebiger händler (mit fachwissen) sollte in der lage sein dir das ding zusammenzutrimmern


----------



## Midgetman (26. August 2013)

pratt schrieb:


> Aber momentan hat man Angst, dass ein ganz neues Modell nächstes Jahr nicht mehr in Katalog zu finden ist und durch ein anderes ersetzt wurde.



Aber warum? Wenn das aktuelle Modell dieses Jahr funktioniert, dann tut es das nächstes Jahr auch noch. Egal ob es in der Zwischenzeit etwas Neues gibt. Aus Spaß wird wohl keiner ein neues Bike auf den Markt bringen und nach nur einem Jahr wieder einstampfen - es sei denn, die Leute bestehen halt wirklich darauf das allerneueste Material zu fahren und kaufen sich stumpf jedes Jahr ein neues Bike nur damit es das aktuelle Modell ist. Ansonsten rechnet sich die Entwicklung nicht und bei den Stückzahlen von Nicolai müssten die Rahmen dann vermutlich das doppelte kosten.

Dann machen die Stabilität und das Garantieversprechen von Nicolai aber kaum Sinn und ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass die für viele hier eines der wesentlichen Kaufargumente sind.


----------



## sinucello (26. August 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Ansonsten, weils hierher paßt:
> NICOLAI - Fat Tire Bike 2014 on Vimeo


finde das Video zieht in der Umgebung nicht. Die Über-Schneidis und Hösls können auch mit einem Puky-Kinderrad solche Sachen fahren und fliegen in anderen Vids mit normalen Reifen über nasse Steine. Da wäre ein Duell mit einem Snowboarder oder eine Moor-Durchquerung besser gewesen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. August 2013)

Zudem wäre die Frage wieso in Zeiten der "Not" überhaupt Geld und Manpower in so ein Bike investiert wird. Ich schätze die Abnehmerzahl geringer als beim Helius AM/ION 18....


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. August 2013)

Der Hund der Baskerville hätte auch noch den Fahrer verfolgen müssen.

Ich find das Video aussagekräftig genug, wer sind denn die Überschniedis und Co? Sicherlich nicht die Zielgruppe, die bin nämlich ich 

@ Kalkhoffpink

Naja, einen bestehenden Rahmen zu modifizieren in Punkto Ausfallenden/Hinterbau und etwas angepassten Rohrsatz für die Reifen- und Lenkfreiheit vorne ist sicherlich nicht mit der Neuentwicklung von Ion und Co. zu vergleichen.

Und ein bissel Spieltrieb sollte man auch den Mannen von N zubilligen. Ich bin da sehr entspannt, da ich weder Ion noch Helius benötige, das FAT jedoch den HabenWillReflex ausgelöst hat.


----------



## aka (26. August 2013)

Gerüchte zufolge ist das das neue Teambike von Nanuk, dem Eskimo der das Teil bei der Robbenjagd einsetzen wird. Suche nach einer passenden Location zum Filmen läuft noch.


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. August 2013)

Bestimmt hat der ein Pinguin als Maskottchen und gedreht wird stilecht in der Kältekammer in Freiburg.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2013)

@ #189  sprichts du mit mir ? 
wenn ja dann... 
*ich liebe mein Helius AM... es ist das beste Rad welches ich jehh gefahren bin  
da ich aber alle 2 jahre meinen Rahmen wechsel und das Helius nicht mehr gebaut wird, wollte ich auf ein ION 16 (26 zoll) umsteigen... (falls ich nach all der Kritik hier, noch ein Nicolai Rahmen jemals bekomme)  

das kann ich nun vergessen. !


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> @ Kalkhoffpink
> 
> Naja, einen bestehenden Rahmen zu modifizieren in Punkto Ausfallenden/Hinterbau und etwas angepassten Rohrsatz für die Reifen- und Lenkfreiheit vorne ist sicherlich nicht mit der Neuentwicklung von Ion und Co. zu vergleichen.



Sind es nicht genau diese "kleinen" Modifizierungen an bestehenden Rahmen die angeblich so teuer und für die Zukunft unpraktikabel sind?
Ich hab noch nicht verstanden wo das Problem liegt, bestehende Rahmenmodelle parallel anzubieten. Hier muss ja nichts mehr entwickelt sondern nur noch zusammengeschweißt werden..?
Es sei denn die Lagerhaltung wäre zu aufwändig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ #189  sprichts du mit mir ?
> wenn ja dann...
> *ich liebe mein Helius AM... es ist das beste Rad welches ich jehh gefahren bin
> da ich aber alle 2 jahre meinen Rahmen wechsel und das Helius nicht mehr gebaut wird, wollte ich auf ein ION 16 (26 zoll) umsteigen...
> ...



Macht es Sinn aus Prinzip alle 2 Jahre zu wechseln? Oder sind die Rahmen bei Dir nach 2 Jahren durch? Wenn ich mal ein Bike gefunden habe das wenigstens zu 90% passt, wechsle ich das sicher nicht mehr so schnell...


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Sind es nicht genau diese "kleinen" Modifizierungen an bestehenden Rahmen die angeblich so teuer und für die Zukunft unpraktikabel sind?
> Ich hab noch nicht verstanden wo das Problem liegt, bestehende Rahmenmodelle parallel anzubieten. Hier muss ja nichts mehr entwickelt sondern nur noch zusammengeschweißt werden..?
> Es sei denn die Lagerhaltung wäre zu aufwändig.



Argon AM entspricht ja dem FAT in den meisten Punkten, daher ist ein Modifikation hier nur marginal. Die Rohrsätze werden jetzt nicht so gross anders. Bei keinem vergleichbaren Modell im Bestand würde ich dir zustimmen.

Lagerhaltung von Rohrsätzen für ~ 25 Modelle ist da schon erheblich teurer, vor allem da auch die Umgebungsvariablen, Rohstoff- bzw. Beschaffungspreise usf. berücksichtigt werden müssen (vorfinanziert auf Verdacht, dass eventuell 30 Stück 2013 verkauft werden, was ist wenn es nur 10 werden => Bilanz verhagelt (übertrieben))

@ Trailterro

Hab ich vorhin überlesen. Das ist schon klar, jedoch gab es doch früher auch mal Komplettbikes von N, sowas meinte ich eher. Beim FAT ist ja die Teileliste überschaubar. Ein ARGON FAT Hope dirket aus L wäre schon was. Ansonsten selbst bauen bzw. bauen lassen.


----------



## tommi101 (26. August 2013)

Zur Wirtschaftlichkeit.
Bei der Hausmesse sprach Vinc von ca. 1200 verkauften Rahmen im letzten Geschäftsjahr. Wie denkt ihr ist diese Zahl einzuschätzen? Waren es früher mehr?
Hörte sich für mich nicht so an.....daher wundere ich mich etwas das man im Bezug auf Verkäufe in näherer Zeit nicht so ganz optimistisch zu sein scheint.

Zum Thema Modellpalette 2014:
Mir gefällt sie gut.....als 29"-Umsteiger natürlich nicht ganz unverständlich


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. August 2013)

Eher so 1200 Gesamtstückzahl _*EDIT Das sind fiktive Zahken zur Verdeutlichung einer anderen Problematik !!
*
_ => 250 Helius AM
=> 50 AC
=> 100 AFR
=> 100 ion 16
=> 75 ion 18
=> 220 ion 20
=> 150 Argon AM
=> 45 Rocc/Road

und davon noch Sonderwünsche mit einzubeziehen S Rohr, M - OR usf.

Daher kann ich die Straffung des Portfolios nachvollziehen.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2013)

schon im Frühjahr beim Bike-Festival in Winterberg war sehr sehr wenig los am Nicolai Stand,-
einen wesentlichen Grund dafür habe ich mal genannt, der wurde jedoch 
vehement abgestritten ...mehr werde ich dazu nicht sagen können/dürfen.


----------



## Midgetman (26. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das kann ich nun vergessen. !



...weil es das Ion 16 als Serienrahmen nur noch mit 650B gibt? Aber Du hast immer noch mindestens zwei N Optionen:

1) Du probierst das Ion mit 650B aus und bildest Dir eine eigene Meinung. NatÃ¼rlich benÃ¶tigst Du dann neue Felgen und Reifen.
2) Du investierst die 730â¬ fÃ¼r einen MaÃrahmen und den bekommst Du dann wohl auch in 26".

Wenn Du eh alle zwei Jahre den Rahmen aus Prinzip tauschst, kann der finanzielle Mehraufwand jetzt auch nicht das groÃe Drama sein...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. August 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Zur Wirtschaftlichkeit.
> Bei der Hausmesse sprach Vinc von ca. 1200 verkauften Rahmen im letzten Geschäftsjahr. Wie denkt ihr ist diese Zahl einzuschätzen? Waren es früher mehr?
> Hörte sich für mich nicht so an.....daher wundere ich mich etwas das man im Bezug auf Verkäufe in näherer Zeit nicht so ganz optimistisch zu sein scheint.
> ...



Ich finde die Preispolitik schon auffällig von Nicolai.

Früher, also vor fünf Jahren und davor, waren Nicolai-Rahmen unter den Rahmenhersteller fast die teuersten. Mittlerweile sind die Preise, die Nicolai aufruft, absolut im normalen Bereich. Man braucht ja nur mal bei Liteville, Rotwild und so weiter zu schauen. Carbonrahmen sind auch gerne mal einen Tausi drüber.

Mit anderen Worten: während der Rest der Industrie die Preise angezogen hat, wie mittlerweile jedes Jahr üblich mit Verweis auf die gestiegenen Rohstoffkosten, blieb Nicolai recht konstant. Mein Helius FR hat schon 2007  ca 2300 Euro Liste gekostet. Heute sind das ca 2500 Euro, ist also gerade mal um die Inflationskosten teurer geworden.
Nicolais Gewinn schrumpft also seit Jahren. Und er (die Firma) nimmt das hin, weil sie weiter in Deutschland produzieren wollen, weil sie weiter ihre Fans bedienen wollen usw.

Irgendwann muss also mal Schluss sein mit Idealismus und auf die Zahlen geachtet werden. Und wenn die Zahlen 650B sagen: so be it.

Schade allerdings, dass der Übergang so abrupt ist, eben wie eine Abkehr von der bisherigen Philosophie wirkt.

Zumal, wie gesagt, ein Rahmenkonzept, dass 26 Zoll UND 650B tauglich ist, einfach per Ausfallende, Chip in der Dämpferanlenkung und einem Winkelsteuersatz einfach möglich wäre.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Eher so 1200 Gesamtstückzahl
> 
> => 250 Helius AM
> => 50 AC
> ...



Du hast die Nucleons vergessen Das Bike das auch 2014 als 26Zoll erhalten bleibt
Vielleicht probier ich sogar mal 650B, zumindest vorne in Verbindung mit dem 650B Lyrikcasting und einem Highroller 3C vorne. Kommt mit einem 2,6er Ardent hinten bestimmt gut

Was mich aber am Pinion AC stört, ist das das Tretlager wohl selbst mit 650B sogar noch niedrieger ist wie beim ION 16

G.


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. August 2013)

es gibt immer noch einen grösseren Fisch im Meer der Klug********rei 



Hast Recht, war ja als vernaschulichung gedacht. Wenn man sich nur an Hand meiner fiktiven Zahlen durchrechnet, was an verschieden Rohrsätzen, Ausfallenden, Frästeilen usf. vorgehalten (die nicht als Kleinserie zu bündeln un dzu fertigen wäre wirtschaftlicher und fertigungstechnischer Selbstmord) bzw. vorgefertigt und damit auch vorfinanziert werden muss, kann man den Schritt von Diversifikation zu einem straffen Programm nachvollziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. August 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Ansonsten, weils hierher paßt:
> NICOLAI - Fat Tire Bike 2014 on Vimeo



Geil gemachter Streifen  
Das FÄTTE GERÄÄT macht schon einen spaßigen Eindruck.


Ansonsten von meiner Seite her noch mal Danke an Moritz für das Statement!
Ich glaube für Nicolai ist das auch alles nicht so einfach... 

Die Neuerungen 2014 habe ich für mich jetzt nicht nur im Bezug auf die Laufradgröße bewertet. Gerade was das ION-20 betrifft (sicher das interessanteste Bike für unseren Verein  ) sehe ich da sehr sehr viele extrem geile Details, auf die ich gewartet habe. Die Kiste ist für meinen Geschmack ein Volltreffer. 
Im Moment fahre ich ein ION 18 im DH Aufbau und ein Helius AM mit Enduro/Freeride Aufbau. Für den ersten Eindruck eigentlich recht nahe beisammen die Aufbauten, aber für das was ich gerne fahre optimal. 
Für 2014 sollten dafür das ION 20 und das ION 16 wohl genauso perfekt (oder sogar besser) in die Kerbe schlagen! 

Die Laufraddiskussion und die Breite der Produktpalette (denke es ist logisch, dass man Verkaufszahlen bewerten muss und deshalb leider manche von unseren Lieblingen wegfallen müssen) sind eine andere Diskussion. 

Ich bin die größeren Laufräder noch nicht gefahren und werde es mal testen. Unzufrieden mit 26" bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. August 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Aber warum? Wenn das aktuelle Modell dieses Jahr funktioniert, dann tut es das nächstes Jahr auch noch. Egal ob es in der Zwischenzeit etwas Neues gibt.



Es geht nicht darum, ob das Bike im nächsten Jahr nicht mehr funktioniert. 

Eines der Eckpfeiler von Nicolai war die Wertbeständigkeit und Investitionssicherheit - eine Eigenschaft, die den hohen Anschaffungspreis amortisiert. Wer ein N gekauft hat, konnte sicher sein, dass er noch gutes Geld bekommt, wenn er den Rahmen in 2-3 Jahren wieder verkauft. Mit dem schnellen Modellwechsel der gerade bei Nicolai einzug hält, ist das Geschichte und ein weitere USP von N fällt raus.

Für einen kleinen Hersteller wie Nicolai, sind genau diese Alleinstellungsmerkmale überlebenswichtig. Fallen diese weg, fällt man in den Massenmarkt und bekommt Spezialized & Co als Konkurrenz. 
Es geht hier nicht um ein paar Freaks die zugegeben diese  Alleinstellungsmerkmale sehr emotional verteidigen, sondern diese Alleinstellungsmerkmale sind imho das Kapital von Nicolai und sollten von Kalle über alles andere gestellt und geschützt werden.

Wenn wie Moritz schreibt, die Unternehmensgesundheit durch eine schlechte Marge auf dem Spiel steht, kann ich die Reduzierung der Modellpalette gut verstehen. Wenn ich mir aber die zahlreichen Beiträge hier im Forum lese, von Usern die verunsichert sind, mit dem Kauf warten oder den Kauf ganz gestrichen haben, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das Portfolio für den aktuellen Zeitpunkt richtig ausgewählt wurde bzw. dafür sorgt, das 2014 der Umsatz angehoben wird. Wenn gleich ich das Nicolai von Herzen wünsche!



...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> es gibt immer noch einen grösseren Fisch im Meer der Klug********rei
> 
> 
> 
> Hast Recht, war ja als vernaschulichung gedacht. Wenn man sich nur an Hand meiner fiktiven Zahlen durchrechnet, was an verschieden Rohrsätzen, Ausfallenden, Frästeilen usf. vorgehalten (die nicht als Kleinserie zu bündeln un dzu fertigen wäre wirtschaftlicher und fertigungstechnischer Selbstmord) bzw. vorgefertigt und damit auch vorfinanziert werden muss, kann man den Schritt von Diversifikation zu einem straffen Programm nachvollziehen.



Hab das ja nur gesagt weil ich ein Nucli fahre
Und gerade deswegen ist ja der Verzicht aufs AM (mit anständiger Tretlagerhöhe für steinige Mittelgebirge) nicht zu 100% Nachzuvollziehen. Da sie die Rohrsätze für den Hauptrahmen zu 100% sowieso beibehalteb müssen.

G.


----------



## sluette (26. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn aus Prinzip alle 2 Jahre zu wechseln? Oder sind die Rahmen bei Dir nach 2 Jahren durch? Wenn ich mal ein Bike gefunden habe das wenigstens zu 90% passt, wechsle ich das sicher nicht mehr so schnell...



Wahrscheinlich ist es so wie bei mir: Nein, logisch gesehen macht es absolut keinen Sinn alle 2 Jahre seinen Rahmen zu tauschen, gerade bei Nicolai mache ich mir da absolut keine Sorgen dass der Rahmen danach "weich" oder schrottig ist. Biken ist meine Leidenschaft und neben dem Sport liebe ich es (seit 1987) meine Bikes selber aufzubauen. Und so geil die Kisten auch jedes mal sind, spätestens nach 1 1/2 - 2 Jahren kommt es wieder, dieses Kribbeln nach neue Teilen und nach dem Ölduft an meinen Händen ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. August 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es so wie bei mir: Nein, logisch gesehen macht es absolut keinen Sinn alle 2 Jahre seinen Rahmen zu tauschen, gerade bei Nicolai mache ich mir da absolut keine Sorgen dass der Rahmen danach "weich" oder schrottig ist. Biken ist meine Leidenschaft und neben dem Sport liebe ich es (seit 1987) meine Bikes selber aufzubauen. Und so geil die Kisten auch jedes mal sind, spätestens nach 1 1/2 - 2 Jahren kommt es wieder, dieses Kribbeln nach neue Teilen und nach dem Ölduft an meinen Händen ...



Ok, in meinem Fall, also nicht gerade Millionär würde ich vermutlich das Geld in Upgrades investieren um mein Lieblingsbike noch wertiger oder leichter zu machen. Die Elixir CS gegen die Trail tauschen, die S1400 Kurbel gegen eine X0. Evtl. sogar eine XX1. Bessere/breitere Felgen etc. Nix gegen das Schrauben an sich, aber dafür würde ich nicht ein perfekt passendes Bike opfern....
Für Nicolai ist diese Einstellung natürlich tödlich. Ein Bike das ewig hält bringt keine Umsätze....


----------



## othu (26. August 2013)

Condor schrieb:


> X-Fusion hat dafür die Vengeance und bringt mit der Metric gleich noch eine weitere FR-SC Gabel aufn Markt.



Vengeance gibt es nur mit 170mm, oder?
Und Metric kommt nur als 650B, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (26. August 2013)

Ist 170mm nicht mehr Freeride, sondern jetzt ausschließlich Super-Enduro?! 
Aber ja, 170mm...

In Taipei hieß es aufjedenfall noch, dass die Metric in 26'' kommt.


----------



## Dutshlander (26. August 2013)

@dreamdeep  Respektsbezeugung zu deinen beitrag.   #*213* 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. August 2013)

sinucello schrieb:


> bin das Helius AC 27.5 in Willingen gefahren. Mir haben die guten Klettereigenschaften und die Agilität/Wendigkeit in den Anliegerkurven sehr gut gefallen. Hat das 2014er Modell jetzt eine andere Geo/Winkel als das Bike in Willingen?



Wer braucht denn diese flachen Sitzwinkel? 

Berg auf hätt' ich gerne >75° und bergab sitz ich nicht,
selbst hier in Niedersachsen, mit Külf und Harz und so! 

Der Sinn, dieser modernen Vario Sattelstützen, schein noch nicht überall verstanden worden zu sein.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2013)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob das Bike im nächsten Jahr nicht mehr funktioniert.
> 
> Eines der Eckpfeiler von Nicolai war die Wertbeständigkeit und Investitionssicherheit - eine Eigenschaft, die den hohen Anschaffungspreis amortisiert. Wer ein N gekauft hat, konnte sicher sein, dass er noch gutes Geld bekommt, wenn er den Rahmen in 2-3 Jahren wieder verkauft. Mit dem schnellen Modellwechsel der gerade bei Nicolai einzug hält, ist das Geschichte und ein weitere USP von N fällt raus.
> 
> ...



unterschreibe ich genau so.


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. August 2013)

Khujand dein Engagemnent in allen Ehren, auch die anderen hier, 

Nun lasst doch auch erstmal sacken, schlaft ne Woche drüber und dann guckt nochmal  Eins ist sicher niemand in L wollte euch diskriminieren, seinen Willen aufzwingen oder euch als Kunden vergraulen.


----------



## kephren23 (26. August 2013)

@ dreamdeep Seh ich auch so.

Bin ja auch noch nicht solange dabei, aber kenne die Marke nun auch schon einige Jahre, früher war es mir einfach immer zu teuer.
Ich habe mich sehr schnell mit der Philosophie von Nicolai identifizieren können, dazu kommt die Firma noch aus meiner Heimat.

Es liegt auf der Hand das es hier nicht um die Laufradgröße ansich geht.

Ich denke man hätte das ganze anders kommunizieren sollen, ich habe diesen Teil (dieses Nicolai Unterforum) als einen sehr wichtigen Bestandteil dieser Firma erkannt, denn der Support und die Stimmung untereinander sind schon etwas ganz besonderes.

Schön wäre gewesen wenn man im Vorfeld das ganze kommuniziert hätte und nicht einfach alle vor vollendete Tatsachen stellt, das die Produktpalette verkleinert werden musste war klar.
Helius AM und ION 18 sind für mich Nicolai gewesen, keine anderen Rahmen (*für mich*) haben die Firma besser wieder gespiegelt. Ich habe mich an diesen beiden orientiert, deswegen ist das ganze umso trauriger, sie ienfach verschwinden zu lassen.

Mein vorschlag wäre gewesen(_*rein fiktiv aus meinem Hirn*_):
_Hey jungs, wir müssen leider aus markttechnischen und wirtschaftlichen Gründen die Produktpalette kürzen, raus fallen tun leider ION18 und Helius AM, da uns diese beiden Bikes aber sehr am Herzen lagen und vielen Nutzern freude bereitet haben, werden wir ihnen einen würdigen Abschied bescheren.

41 ION18 LTD. in einem speziellen 18 Jahren Nicolai-Design gepulvert, mit special decalsatz, mit handsignatur von Kalle, nen N-Schlüsselanhänger und nen 18Jahre shirt

41 Helius AM LTD. Polierter Rahmen in bronze eloxiert mit roter oder goldener EL, dazu ne coole gravur auf der Druckstrebe, mit handsignatur von Kalle, nen N-Schlüsselanhänger und nen 18Jahre shirt

vielleicht ne kleine Urkunde_

Oder so ähnlich

Wenn ich Millionär wäre würde ich jetzt jeweils 41 Rahmen bei N bestellen und das Projekt durchziehen, leider reichts nichmal für einen Rahmen


----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2013)

@Zaskar01 jepp hast recht... die wogen glätten sich, da bin ich mir sicher, und die Fa. -N- wird auch die nächsten 18 Jahre existieren. 
  @kephren23 super ausgedrückt. 

 unter Falco wurden hier öffentlich Rahmen zb. ein UFO-ST mit der Fa. Nicolai zusammen entwickelt und gestaltet... alle hatten spass und es wurde ein super rahmen (zu seiner zeit)  es ging um die verbundenheit und das mitsparcherecht zw. kunde und hersteller, genau das war so einzigartig damals, was wir vor jahren  angefangen haben , hat letztes jahr die ICB Internet Community Bike - powered by Carve gemacht, und ist nun super erfolgreich, die kommen mit der rahmenlieferung nicht mehr nach, trotz fernost produkt. 
NICOLAI  hingegen  gestaltet jetzt im stillen kämmerchen mit einer hand voll leute, weil div. leute bei-N- keinen bock auf das forums gelaber haben. . . und wundern sich warum der absatz schwindet ?!?  


die MTB´ler mit fachwissen sitzen hier im IBC, weil sie sich schon jahre (jahrzehnte) lang damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Ialocin (26. August 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig und man hat sich jetzt komplett aus dem Marathon und CC Sektor verabschiedet? Ist zwar schade aber auch nachvollziehbar, wenn man sich auf Renn-Events mal umschaut. Nicolais sind da ja meistens die Ausnahme und ich (Argon CC 29") und meine beste Freundin (Argon CC 26") sind da schon "Exoten". Ich hätte 2012 allerdings auch lieber ein Argon CC 650B bestellt, da mir das bei meiner Körpergröße besser liegen würde. Aber das gab es damals nicht, und wie ich sehe auch 2014 nicht. Schade!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. August 2013)

"Zitat von Zaskar01
Eher so 1200 Gesamtstückzahl

 => 250 Helius AM

...."

> 20% vom Umsatz und prägend fürs Image, warum sägt man sich denn diesen Ast ab? 

Im Rahmen einer gleichteile Strategie wäre m.E. eine Modellpflege sinnvoll gewesen und von der treuen/interessierten Kundschaft auch positiv angenommen worden.
(s.a. Golf 1 -> 4 -> 7 komplett verändert, soll aber vom Gefühl alles Golf sein)

Kleine Firmen könne flexibel auf den Markt reagieren, bis 2014 sind noch ein paar Tage ...


----------



## Joopie (26. August 2013)

Tsja Herr KHUJAND Zeiten ändern sich (wobei ich es auch nicht immer Gut finde), zb. wir waren früher so arm das ich immer gedacht hatte Brot sei grün. Und heut habe ich ein Nicolai.
Gruß aus NL Joopie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (26. August 2013)

_*Das waren fiktive Zahlen !! (Ich hab es mal als edit eingefügt !!)*_ Es ging eher um die Verdeutlichung der daraus resultierenden Teile (Umlenkhebel, Gussets, Dämpferaufnahmen ...) die kosten wohl mehr als die standardisierten Rohrsets, welche sich ja bis auf die Wandstärken ähneln (Helius Familie, Argon Familie, Ion Familie). Un dfür jeden Rahmen ein extra Teil anfertigen ist nicht wirtschaftich, also muss entweder gesammelt werden, um einen entsprechende Stückzahl zu bekommen oder aber auf Lager produziert und vorfinanziert werden.

Genaueres kann euch nur die Warenwirtschaft von N sagen.


----------



## Ti-Max (26. August 2013)

EDIT: Der fiktive Ansatz wurde dankenswerterweise mal klargestellt

Wenn ich N beraten müßte, dann würde ich denen dringend empfehlen, bei gestrafftem Portfolio alle Laufradgrößen zum gleichen Preis anzubieten, das ist aktuell nämlich eine zukünftige Marktnische, die mglw. viele unterschätzen...

Im Gegensatz zu den Großen im Geschäft, kann Nicolai hier m.E. seine Flexibilität ausspielen.

Nur auf ein Pferd setzen ist immer schei§§e, bei Weibern, bei Geld und eben bei Fahrrädern...

Und auch wenn es die Fanboys nicht hören wollen: Die experimentelle Schei$$e bei der Eigenentwicklung von Getriebebikes hat mit allem was zu tun, nur nicht mit Geldverdienen...

Wenn N doch so klamm ist, dann würde ich das Thema sofort einstampfen...


----------



## Cyborg (26. August 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 250 Helius AM
> 
> > 20% vom Umsatz und prägend fürs Image, warum sägt man sich denn diesen Ast ab?


Ein do-it-all Bike geht doch gar nicht, man soll schon pro Einsatzbereich eins haben und zwar in 26", 650B und 29".


----------



## acid-driver (26. August 2013)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig und man hat sich jetzt  komplett aus dem Marathon und CC Sektor verabschiedet? Ist zwar schade  aber auch nachvollziehbar, wenn man sich auf Renn-Events mal umschaut.  Nicolais sind da ja meistens die Ausnahme und ich (Argon CC 29") und  meine beste Freundin (Argon CC 26") sind da schon "Exoten". Ich hätte  2012 allerdings auch lieber ein Argon CC 650B bestellt, da mir das bei  meiner Körpergröße besser liegen würde. Aber das gab es damals nicht,  und wie ich sehe auch 2014 nicht. Schade!



Das TB müsste das neue CC sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## paradox (26. August 2013)

Nur 4 Rahmen pro Tag wäre aber echt wenig. 
Ich bin aber mit der neuen Politik auch nicht Happy. Jetzt besitze ich einen Rahmen der nur ein Jahr so gebaut worden ist. Echt nicht förderlich.

Hat das Ion 15 eigentlich eine Umwerfer Aufnahme? Wenn nicht, wurde nicht von Mittag bis Zwölf gedacht. Ich habe keine gefunden. Nicht jeder will und kann 11 Gang fahren. :-(
Für mich das erste und letzte N was ich besessen habe. Das AC 29 ist nicht gut.  Punkt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. August 2013)

Also wenn die Zahl von 1.200 Einheiten stimmt, sind das vorne weg 2,4 Mio Euro pro Jahr, nur mal Euro 2.000 pro Rahmen angenommen. Nicht eingerechnet die Custom-Aufbauten und Spezial-Modelle mit G-Boxx, Pinion und Co. Finde ich für 30 Mitarbeiter jetzt nicht so schlecht. Auch wenn man damit vielleicht nicht reich wird, zumindest sollte ein gutes Überleben gesichert sein....?! Bissel mehr Werbung und Testbikes in Zeitschriften könnten auch nicht schaden, wenn wir schon mal dabei sind....


----------



## Timmy35 (26. August 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Nur 4 Rahmen pro Tag wäre aber echt wenig.
> Ich bin aber mit der neuen Politik auch nicht Happy. Jetzt besitze ich einen Rahmen der nur ein Jahr so gebaut worden ist. Echt nicht förderlich.
> 
> Hat das Ion 15 eigentlich eine Umwerfer Aufnahme? Wenn nicht, wurde nicht von Mittag bis Zwölf gedacht. Ich habe keine gefunden. Nicht jeder will und kann 11 Gang fahren. :-(
> Für mich das erste und letzte N was ich besessen habe. Das AC 29 ist nicht gut.  Punkt.



Das mit den 4 Rahmen pro Tag kommt schon hin. Im Produktionsplan stehen für die Helius-Modelle 25 Stück pro Woche und für die Ion-Modelle 18 Stück pro Woche. Wer den Schweissern mal über die Schulter geschaut hat, glaubt auch nicht, dass die deutlich mehr an einem Tag fertig bekommen. 

Was ist den an deinem AC 29 nicht gut?


----------



## othu (26. August 2013)

Rechne mal die Personalkosten von 30 Leuten aus.
Dann ist die Hälfte der 2,4 Millionen schon weg.

Da hast du noch kein Material, keine Maschinen, keine Produktionsfläche, kein Strom, etc.


Hört sich erstmal nach viel Geld an, ist aber für einen 30 Mann Betrieb nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## paradox (26. August 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Das mit den 4 Rahmen pro Tag kommt schon hin. Im Produktionsplan stehen für die Helius-Modelle 25 Stück pro Woche und für die Ion-Modelle 18 Stück pro Woche. Wer den Schweissern mal über die Schulter geschaut hat, glaubt auch nicht, dass die deutlich mehr an einem Tag fertig bekommen.
> 
> Was ist den an deinem AC 29 nicht gut?



Der Hinterbau ist einfach nicht zu Ende gedacht, ebenso die Umwerferaufnahme. Gleitlager in Zeiten vernünftiger Industrielager? Naja...

Ich bin einfach nicht glücklich damit. Deshalb wird er im Herbst wieder veräußert!
Dann kaufe ich mir eben ein unpersönliches Taiwan Geschoß und weiß das hier mehr Hirnschmalz reingeflossen ist.
Thema STeckachse, Umwerfer, Lagerung um nur ein paar Punkte zu nennen.
Die Geo ist ganz genehm, will ich nicht so meckern, nur der Rest ist ein Griff ins Klo gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (26. August 2013)

So ist es. Wirtschaftlich gesehen ist Liteville N um Lichtjahre voraus.

Es reicht halt nicht nur, ein gutes Produkt zu konstruieren. Der Ingenieur braucht auch einen Taschenrechner...

Und einige Konstruktionen der letzten Zeit, wie z.B. das Ion 14, haben mich immer wieder fragen lassen, welche 10 Mann sollen das kaufen. Dafür entwickelt man normalerweise kein neues Bike.

Von daher ist die Straffung der Produktpalette gut und richtig, aber nur auf 27,5 Zoll bei den gegebenen Möglichkeiten zu setzen, ist mglw. wirtschaftlicher Suizid. Gerade eine kleine Firma wie N mit kurzen Entscheidungswegen sollte die Lücken suchen und nicht krapmfhaft den Big 5 der Industrie hinterhereifern.

Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Glück, ökonomisch nachvollziehen kann ich das allerdings in keinster Weise.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. August 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Rechne mal die Personalkosten von 30 Leuten aus.
> Dann ist die Hälfte der 2,4 Millionen schon weg.
> 
> Da hast du noch kein Material, keine Maschinen, keine Produktionsfläche, kein Strom, etc.
> ...




Das hab ich schon bedacht. Bei ca. 3000 Euro pro Person ist 1 Mio. weg.
Bleiben aber immer noch 1,4 Mio. Da sich in der Konstruktion in den letzten paar Jahren nicht viel getan hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Maschinen bezahlt sind. Bleibt die Produktionsfläche und der Strom. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Gelände ebenfalls gekauft/bezahlt ist.

Bleibt der Strom und natürlich als großer Posten das Rohmaterial, bzw. die Vorproduktion der Rohre.

Schlussendlich sollte es zum Überleben reichen....aber alles nur graue Theorie. Es sind halt schon viele Modelle, wenn man z.B. mal die 4 von Liteville gegenrechnet....
Alutech sind auch nicht so viele und Cheetah ebenfalls nicht. Rotwild hat dagegen einige am Start...


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. August 2013)

Rotwild hat auch nur die Entwicklung in der BRD.

30 MA brauchen schon einen Monatsumsatz von 200.000,00 â¬ brutto und mehr pro Monat.

Maschine mÃ¼ssen auch mal ersetzt werden, wenn die qualitÃ¤tsstandards eingehalten werden sollen und einen CNC FrÃ¤se kostet auch nicht nur 3,50 â¬ Werkzeuge, Aufnahmen etc sind eh variable Kosten. Materialschwankungen, Lagerhaltung, Strom ist auch ein steigender Faktor ausser die MA mÃ¼ssen auf HamsterrÃ¤dern nebenbei noch Strom erzeugen (alles im Dienste der Gesundheit der MA  ), Vertrieb (di N-Tour ist auch nicht umsonst, die Teambetreuung und Sponsoring etc) also ich halte die 2,4 mio eher fÃ¼r ausreichend, nicht fÃ¼r Ã¼ppig.


----------



## paradox (26. August 2013)

Wirtschaftlich muss sich eine Firma auch verkleinern, die Auswahl wahr schon sehr beachtlich, aber ich denke auch das es zu viel des guten war! Wenige die aber auch funktionieren und dann kann es gut weitergehen.
Wenn ich mir Cheetah anschaue, die haben auch Ihre Auswahl an Modellen verkleinert, jedoch zum Teil mit verschiedenen LRS Größen wieder verbreitert.
Das Thema ist jetzt präsent, in zwei Jahren schreit keiner mehr danach. Da gibt es dann nur nur 650b und 29. Das was die großen der Industrie vorgeben wird auf die kleinen abgewälzt.
Das das Helius AM rausgenommen wurde und durch das ION erstetz worden ist, ist schlüssig. 
Das das AC 29 durch das ION 15 ersetzt worden ist, ist nervig!
Wenn es besser funktioniert, was ja nicht schwer sein sollte, dann hat es N hier richtig gemacht!

Das ein Modellwechsel nicht immer auf gegenliebe stößt ist verständlich. Aber hier wurden ja ein radikaler Schnitt gemacht...

Nun denn, drücken wir den Kollegen die  das es 2014 erfolgreich weiter geht.
Und nur 4 Rahmen/Tag ist etwas wenig... so mal aus rein wirtschalfticher Sicht.


----------



## Ti-Max (26. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon bedacht. Bei ca. 3000 Euro pro Person ist 1 Mio. weg.
> Bleiben aber immer noch 1,4 Mio. Da sich in der Konstruktion in den letzten paar Jahren nicht viel getan hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Maschinen bezahlt sind. Bleibt die Produktionsfläche und der Strom. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Gelände ebenfalls gekauft/bezahlt ist.
> 
> Bleibt der Strom und natürlich als großer Posten das Rohmaterial, bzw. die Vorproduktion der Rohre.
> ...



Ja, nur graue Theorie  Bruttolohn ist ungleich Kosten für den Arbeitgeber, Maschinen ggf. nur geleast, Unterhaltung/Wartung/Instandsetzung, etc.

Und wir reden hier über Umsatz, nicht über Ertrag Da kommt noch Einiges...


----------



## Ti-Max (26. August 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> .
> Und nur 4 Rahmen/Tag ist etwas wenig... so mal aus rein wirtschalfticher Sicht.




Was ein Quatsch, sorry. Arbeitstage vs. Kalendertage. Urlaubsanteile. Feiertage. Produktionsvorbereitung. Sonstiges.

Das ist doch kein 24/7-Betrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Rotwild hat auch nur die Entwicklung in der BRD.
> 
> 30 MA brauchen schon einen Monatsumsatz von 200.000,00  brutto und mehr pro Monat.



Nach der Rechnung wäre N allerdings schon lange pleite. Bei 2HT pro Monat bist Du im Jahr ja bereits bei 2,4 Mio...


----------



## Eksduro (26. August 2013)

Jungs .. lasst uns doch selber den gefallen tun und nicht über irgendwelche geschäftszahlen von N hier spekulieren...

ich glaube da hat jeder von uns zu wenig einblick und wenn man als forum bei den herstellern noch in irgendeiner art und weise erst genommen werden will (spreche jetzt nicht nur von N) sollte man diskussionen die sich um sowas drehen einfach lassen...

wir wissen alle nicht ob es N jetzt wirklich sooo schlecht geht oder ob moritz seine hinweise diesbezüglich nur so gemeint waren, dass man früh genug die weichen anders stellen wollte

wenn wir hier jetzt alls unternehmensberater spielen, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, das das seitens N nicht gut aufgenommen wird...völlig zurecht!

um nochmal auf seinen beitrag zurück zu kommen sehe ich das so, dass das so manche entscheidung nachvollziehbarer macht, die art und weise der (bis zum zeitpunkt seines beitrags nicht stattgefundenen) kommunikation der neuausrichtung aber nicht entschuldigt. 

natürlich ist keine firma gezwungen sich im vorfeld dafür zu rechtfertigen, da N in form von vince aber weiterhin ab und an dieses forum als medium nutzt hätte ich es charmant gefunden hier im vorfeld oder bei der vorstellung ein paar worte zum nicht zu leugnenden umbruch zu lesen...

gerade wenn man wie moritz schieb, ärger und unmut bei den hardcore fans erwartet und viellicht im sinne von "auch schlechte werbung ist gute werbung" billigend in kauf nimmt...

auf andere, mir teilweise unverständliche punkte, wie zB mögliche variabiltät von 26 / 27,5 zoll oder federwegsverstellung möchte ich jetzt gar nicht mehr näher eingehen (außer das ich mich immer noch frage warum ich dann diese vier löcher im ULH meines AMs habe und ein ausprobieren zumindest des zweiten loch im vorletzten katalog noch angeraten wurde...laut aussage von N konnte man die löcher sogar so konstruieren, dass die kinematik überall gleich ist...???!!!)

das die mitarbeiter dort mit herzblut dabei sind und auch alle keine millionäre sind bezweilfel ich keinswegs und ziehe da auch meinen hut vor... aber wenn man entscheidungen trifft die vieles dagewesene auf den kopf stellen, muss man auch damit leben das so mancher hardcore fan oder wie immer man uns aktive forums user auch nennt, seinen unmut oder unverständniss äußert... wie dieser thread zeigt kommen dafür ja auch neu interessierte dazu...von daher jedem seine meinung


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. August 2013)

Ja sicher  die gehen auch eins zu eins in die Kasse lies mal eins über dir #242  und #241 . Und nicht nur immer einen Satz.

Ich werde hier sicherlich nicht mit nichtvorhanden Wissen über Firmenführung auftrumpfen  Sonst würd ich ja Räder bauen anstatt zu fahren.

Edit das war an Kalkhoffpink gerichtet. 

« eksduro :daumen und +1


----------



## hömma (26. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon bedacht. Bei ca. 3000 Euro pro Person ist 1 Mio. weg.
> Bleiben aber immer noch 1,4 Mio.


 
*EDIT: Bringt irgendwie nix, sich an dieser totalen Milchmädchenrechnung aufzuhängen. Ist auf jeden Fall völlig daneben!
* 

Blabla...deshalb glaube ich auch, dass eine Verschlankung der Produktpalette schon dringend erforderlich ist, auch wenn ich ungern "meinen" Rahmen aus dem Sortiment fliegen sehe. Bedanken dürfen wir uns bei den "Großen" der Branche, für die 26 Zoll nur noch ein Nischenprodukt ist, mit dem sie sich selbst nicht mehr befassen wollen. Ob das die richtige Nische für Nicolai wäre? Ich glaube nicht. Anhand der Absatzzahlen sieht man ja, dass die Nische, in der sie sich ohnehin schon befinden, klein genug ist (Handmade in Germany). Die Schnittmenge an potenziellen Kunden wäürde zu klein werden, wenn jeder die tollen neuen Laufräder haben will. 

Gefällt mir die verkleinerte Produktpalette für 2014? Nicht so richtig. Beim Ion 20 halte ich es auch für fraglich, ob die potenzielle Kundschaft da größere Laufräder will. Zumindest das Ion 16 sollte man vielleicht weiterhin in 2 Laufradgrößen anbieten, auch wenn es natürlich wieder den Produktionsplan ineffizient machen würde. Der Trend mit den FAT-Bikes ist sowieso komplett an mir vorbeigegangen...

Vielleicht sollte man sich auch eingestehen, dass man als Nischenhersteller eben nicht alles anbieten muss, um es jedem Recht zu machen. Das würde natürlich dazu führen, dass der begeisterte Nicolai-Kunde sein City-Rad oder Hardtail zwangsläufig bei einem anderen Hersteller kaufen muss, weil man sich nur auf den Trail-/Enduro-/DH-Bereich beschränkt, dort aber dann tatsächlich für jeden Geschmack was zu bieten hat (Ion 18, 26-Zoll TB usw.).


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. August 2013)

Ich finde de Umstellung gut und auch sinnvoll. Leider kommt der Schnitt radikal, aber wirtschaftliche sinnvoll!
Dazu noch einen aktuellen vernünftigen Ordergenerator und eine schnelle Emailantwortzeit. Schon geht es aufwärts.

Und 100 Jahre immer das gleiche Geschäftsmodell macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du hast die Nucleons vergessen Das Bike das auch 2014 als 26Zoll erhalten bleibt
> Vielleicht probier ich sogar mal 650B, zumindest vorne in Verbindung mit dem 650B Lyrikcasting und einem Highroller 3C vorne. Kommt mit einem 2,6er Ardent hinten bestimmt gut
> 
> Was mich aber am Pinion AC stört, ist das das Tretlager wohl selbst mit 650B sogar noch niedrieger ist wie beim ION 16
> ...



Ist auch mein Gedanke, sobald in 2-3 Jahren auch Felgen in 650b angeboten werden die meinen Ansprüchen genügen. 

Das Nucli hat eh ein recht niedriges Tretlager, da sollten die 12mm Höherlegung nix ausmachen.

Das 26'er Argon AM soll ja genügend Platz für 650b Reifen haben, insofern fahre ich jetzt mal das alte Material solange es hält, und dann wird umgespeicht.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Und 100 Jahre immer das gleiche Geschäftsmodell macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.



Naja, die Ölindustrie zeigt das das die beste Variante ist

G.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. August 2013)

Die haben auch schon die Förderung geändert!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. August 2013)

Es gibt den schönen Spruch:

Some people say something, because they have something to say.
Other people say something, because they have to say something.

In diesem Fall war es eindeutig ich, der eigentlich nix zu sagen hatte.
Ich entschuldige mich dafür....

Nur noch eins. Ich glaube nicht, dass Nicolai irgend etwas anders macht, egal was hier besprochen wird. Auch höfliches Bitte, Bitte wird ein AM oder ION 18 genau so wenig zurückbrigen wie üble Verwünschungen.
Wenn es der Markt nicht her gibt und/oder die Strategie intern eben so aussieht, dann ist es eben so. Alles andere ist Makulatur.

Ich mag mein AM und trotzdem gucke ich hin und wieder nach anderem, denn nix ist perfekt und auch nicht von Dauer....

Und wech.....


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. August 2013)

"Wenn der Wind der Veränderung weht, bauen die einen Mauern und die anderen Windmühlen."

Chinesisches Sprichwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted261297 (26. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wenn diese Dienstleistung in gewohnter Qualität ausgeführt wird und Nicolai das Überleben und seine Arbeitsplätze sichert, sehe ich da kein Problem.



Ich will das in die Wunden gestreute Salz nicht noch verreiben - aber es ist ja kein Geheimnis dass N auch die Rahmen für die E-Bikes von Grace & die Smart-Bikes produziert....


----------



## WODAN (26. August 2013)

Sorry, langsam wird der Thread hier völlig sinnfrei !


----------



## Ti-Max (26. August 2013)

Hat N auch mit seiner Kommunikation einen formidablen Nährboden geliefert...

1. Kundenkommunikation:

27,5 ist gut, Ihr blickt das aber noch nicht, seid mal nicht so engstirnig. Wir finden das toll, Ihr bitte auch

2. Kundenkommunikation, wenn auch inoffiziell

Wir müssen 27,5 machen, sonst pleite, ob gut, keine Ahnung, wird schon

Aber die Rahmen sind echt ok


----------



## Elfriede (26. August 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sorry, langsam wird der Thread hier völlig sinnfrei !



Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## accutrax (26. August 2013)

leider....

gruss accu


----------



## trailterror (26. August 2013)

Ich denk einfach, dass man wegen der wohl etwas angespannten finanzlage, keine risiken mehr eingehn will und einfach auf nummer sicher gehn möchte. Also geht man den weg den gerade alle gehn->27,5' und 29'.

Obs die richtige entscheidung ist wird man sehn 

Ob diese finanzielle "notsituation" nun den bruch mit teilen der firmenphilosophie rechtfertigt ist sehr schwierig zu beurteilen...

Wie wirds weitergehn wenn N finanziell wieder (hoffentlich) besser da steht....? Die zeit wirds zeigen....

Ich denk, es ist jetzt an der zeit die raufereien und beschuldigungen ruhen zu lassen und in schweren zeiten zusammen zu stehn


----------



## kephren23 (27. August 2013)

Als ob Nicolai nur Geld mit Nicolai-Rahmen verdienen würde .

Egal darum gehts hier nicht im enferntesten!

die art und weise, bin immernoch für die Ltd edition von ion18 und helius AM


----------



## Raggaman (27. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ich habe all die NICOLAI Kataloge zu hause,- und noch nie in all den Jahren war ein Katalog nach nur 6 Monatentotal veraltet, wie dieser 2013er.



Ich wollte schon immer ein N haben vorallem wenn man (wie ich) selbst impotiert fur mich als uebersee kunde ist Nicolai fahren wie Porsche...

 Als XC fahrer fand ich die Argons schon immer geil, nun habe ich mir endlich ein Argon Rocc29 Pinion kaufen koennen (nach so langer zeit) um festzustellen das es nach meiner bestellung nicht mehr exestiert somit habe ich zum ersten mal was super teueres und veraltetes gekauft   also irgendwie ist das fur mich ein emonatioaler kopfschuss......


----------



## xMARTINx (27. August 2013)

Was für ne sch...e hier, wer sagt das es nicolai schlecht geht? Es gibt glaub keine Firma im Business die solch einen guten Ruf hat und genau auch deswegen verkaufen sich die Räder auch im fernen Ausland so gut. 
Manche sollten doch ein wenig fairer hier bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahr-Biker (27. August 2013)

Hi zusammen,

Ich kann das ION 20 ja auch mit 26" fahren? Und hab gerade auf der Homepage gesehen das es am heck ne nabe mit 157mm braucht?

Ich such gerade ein neues Bike, keine lust mehr ne ammy schleuder zu fahren:.-)


----------



## Triple F (27. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Was für ne sch...e hier..



+1

Dass hier ueber fiktive Absatzzahlen, Mitarbeiterloehne und Gewinne spekuliert wird, finde ich schon sehr grenzwertig  -  Spekulationen von Hobby-BWLern sind doch völlig fehl am Platz :screwy:. 

Und das Gejammere ueber aussortierte Modelle kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. 90% dieser Leute haben doch ein Bike, das absolut top ist und scheiden als potentielle Kunden für die nächsten Jahre ohnehin aus.


----------



## -Cash- (27. August 2013)

Das Fatbike gefällt, wäre ein gutes Trainingsgerät fürs Zugtraining mit 1 oder 2 Hunden.

Zum großen Thema Modellpalettenverkleinerung.
Als technischer Mitarbeiter in einem kleinen Werkzeugbau der unter Preisdruck und strategischer Orientierung der (Automobil) Industrie steht kann ich die wirtschaftliche Notwendigkeit hinter der Straffung der Modellpalette absolut nachvollziehen.
Einen 20 oder 30 Mann Betrieb in einem globalen und hart umkämpften Markt am Laufen zu halten ist keine romantische Heldengeschichte sondern erfordert umsichtiges, angepasstes und oft schmerzliches Handeln, letzereres  eben auch mal gegen eigene Überzeugungen.
Wer dies Verrat am eigene Ideal nennt hatte noch nicht oft die Verantwortung am wirtschaftlichen Überleben eines Betriebes samt dem Lebensunterhalt seiner Angestellten.

Das vielen Nicolai User dies sauer aufstößt, widerspricht es doch der langjährigen soliden und stetigen Vorgehensweise, ist zwar fast zwangsläufig aber letztlich keine Hilfe.
Kein Jünger mag es, wenn ein Grund fürs "anders sein" wie in diesem Fall die umfassende Modellpalette mit "kultigen" Exemplaren den wirtschaftlichen Notwendigkeiten "weichen" muß.
Noch weniger werden die Jünger aber wohl den Exitus ihres "Gurus" mögen, oder?

Nur, neben all dem 26 - 27,5 - 29" Glaubens und Vorliebensgerede und dem Trauern um verblichene Serienrahmen, welche Alternativen zur  nun getroffenen Entscheidung wären denn für Nicolai geblieben?
Weitermachen wie bisher geht nicht, siehe Aussage "2 Jahre weiter so und Tschüß"
Bliebe also noch die Variante Umsatz und Gewinnsteigerung durch Preiserhöhung.
Wie begeistert und freudig man hier, und am Markt, auf einen 30 oder 50% Preisaufschlag auf die NicolaiProdukte reagieren würde möchte ich mir allerdings gar nicht ausmalen. Ganz abgesehen vom wirtschaftlichen Nutzen, sind deutlich erhöhte Preise am Markt kaum oder gar nicht durchzusetzen und wären somit letztlich sicher eher kontraproduktiv.
 @KHUJAND
Ich weiß nicht ob und wieviel Geld Nicolai in den E-Bike Sektor investiert und womöglich in den Sand gesetzt hat.
Ich kann, soweit ich die Fa. Nicolai kenne, mir aber vorstellen das auch dies letztlich die Suche nach einem proftibalen neuen Geschäftszweig war um den Fortbestand der Marke Nicolai als gesundes Unternehmen zu sichern.
Das dies evtl. ein Fehlschlag war ist bedauerlich, ändert unterm Strich aber nur wenig an den Notwendigkeiten für die nun getroffenen Entscheidungen. Diese dürften auch ohne einen solchen möglichen "Fehlschlag" im E-Sektor über kurz oder lang notwendig gewesen sein. 

Die Fa. Nicolai befindet sich mit seiner Firmengröße in einem problematischen Bereich wenn es ums Überleben im hartumkämpften Bikemarkt geht.
Mit 30 Mitarbeitern ist man einfach keine Hinterhofklitsche mehr die sich so durchwurschtelt. 
Es gibt und man hat entsprechend hohe Kosten für Lohn, Maschinen, Werkzeuge, Material, Marketing, gerade auch weil man "Made in Germany" ist.
Gleichzeitig ist man aber zu klein um über Stückzahlen Gewinn zu generieren, auch hier nicht zuletzt weil man "Made in Germany" fährt.
Für mich ist es deshalb eher erstaunlich das Nicolai sich nun schon Jahre im Bikemarkt hält und dabei auch gewachsen ist. Das wirtschaftliche Umfeld sagt unter solchen Bedingungen für eine Firma dieser Größe eher eine geringere Halbwertzeit voraus.
Von daher kann ich Nicolai wenig Fahler ankreiden und wünsche dem Alubauer aus der niedersächsichen Provinz alles Gute.


Um zum Schluß nochmal auf die Straffung der Modellpalette zurück zu kommen.
Wie Midgetman schon schrieb, kein Bike, kein Rahmen verliert seine Qualitäten nur  weil Nicolai diese 2014 nun nicht mehr als Serienrahmen anbietet.
Und in dem 2014er Programm sehe ich kein Segment für das Nicolai nicht ein passendes Bike anbieten würde.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. August 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Und das Gejammere ueber aussortierte Modelle kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. 90% dieser Leute haben doch ein Bike, das absolut top ist und scheiden als potentielle Kunden für die nächsten Jahre ohnehin aus.




So, so 

Das ist ja auch nicht wirklich spekulativ ...

Aber egal, dann soll der Kollege von Nicolai, wenn auch privat, was eigentlich völlig latte ist, nicht solchen Kappes hier in die Welt setzen...

Man sollte sich vorher schon überlegen, was und wie man über seinen Brötchengeber schreibt, und vor allem ob


----------



## Ti-Max (27. August 2013)

-Cash- schrieb:


> Das Fatbike gefällt, wäre ein gutes Trainingsgerät fürs Zugtraining mit 1 oder 2 Hunden.
> 
> Zum großen Thema Modellpalettenverkleinerung.
> Als technischer Mitarbeiter in einem kleinen Werkzeugbau der unter Preisdruck und strategischer Orientierung der (Automobil) Industrie steht kann ich die wirtschaftliche Notwendigkeit hinter der Straffung der Modellpalette absolut nachvollziehen.
> ...




Nur noch Insider hier, die für alle reden möchten. RESCHPEKT


----------



## stuk (27. August 2013)

Wäre die Qualität und der Service noch wie vor drei vier Jahren.... Aber so wird auch dieser Grundsatz wohl aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_ (27. August 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> wartet erstmal bis die ersten Bikes eines anderen Serienherstellers "made by K.H.-Nicolai" zu haben sind. Dann geht der "Ausverkauf der Seele" erst richtig los.....





Nicoline schrieb:


> Ich will das in die Wunden gestreute Salz nicht noch verreiben - aber es ist ja kein Geheimnis dass N auch die Rahmen für die E-Bikes von Grace & die Smart-Bikes produziert....



Das ist nicht richtig. Die Bikes werden nicht in Lübbrechtsen produziert.
Richtig ist nur, dass der Hirnschmalz von Kalle und Co. in diesen Bikes und vielen weiteren Produkten steckt.




Raggaman schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon immer ein N haben vorallem wenn man (wie ich) selbst impotiert fur mich als uebersee kunde ist Nicolai fahren wie Porsche...
> 
> Als XC fahrer fand ich die Argons schon immer geil, nun habe ich mir endlich ein Argon Rocc29 Pinion kaufen koennen (nach so langer zeit) um festzustellen das es nach meiner bestellung nicht mehr exestiert somit habe ich zum ersten mal was super teueres und veraltetes gekauft   also irgendwie ist das fur mich ein emonatioaler kopfschuss......



Diese Auffassung ist Quatsch. Durchdenk das ganze mal bitte richtig  .
Du hast ein super geiles Bike bestellt, was neben dir nur sehr wenige andere Leute fahren werden. Der Rahmen ist der wohl beste CC/XC Aluminiumrahmen, den man bekommen kann. Nur weil Nicolai ihn nun aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen aus dem Portfolio genommen hat, steht er technisch den neuen Rahmen in nichts nach.

Das CC wurde mit seinen 100 mm Federweg einfach zu wenig bestellt. Daher gibt es nun das TB, das mit angepasster Geometrie und 120 mm FW einfach einen größeren potentiellen Kundenkreis anspricht.

Technisch betrachtet sind Argon CC 29 Pi und Argon TB Pi jedoch völlig gleich. Allein der Einsatzzweck ist unterschiedlich. Daher solltest du dich als XC Fahrer eher glücklich schätzen, dass du noch ein Bike für deine Fahrweise bekommen hast ohne 700 Euro für eine Custom Geo zu bezahlen.

Wenn du aber immer noch an deiner Einstellung festhältst, kannst du mir den Rahmen sehr gern schenken  .


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. August 2013)

*banshee *verbaut in den aktuellen Modellen übrigens wechselbare Dropouts, sodass man die Bikes wahlweise mit 26" und 650B fahren kann....wär vielleciht auch was für Nicolai, jetzt wo die wechselbaren Federwege wegfallen, könnte man zumindest DAS wechseln....


----------



## Fatal Error (27. August 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> Wäre die Qualität und der Service noch wie vor drei vier Jahren.... Aber so wird auch dieser Grundsatz wohl aufgegeben.



Was willst Du uns damit sagen? 

Ist es nicht langsam genug mit der ewigen Nachtreterei? So langsam hat jeder hier im Unterforum mitbekommen, daß Du warum auch immer unzufrieden mit Nicolai zur Konkurrenz gewechselt bist.

So langsam ist das hier nicht mal mehr mit Popcorn zu ertragen...

Straffung des Programms ist bitter, aber wohl nötig....bin auch kein 650B Freund.

Was aber unbedingt besser werden sollte ist die Kommunikation, nicht unbedingt hier, sondern per Telefon und Mail!


----------



## Elfriede (27. August 2013)

patrick_ schrieb:


> Diese Auffassung ist Quatsch. Durchdenk das ganze mal bitte richtig  .
> Du hast ein super geiles Bike bestellt, was neben dir nur sehr wenige andere Leute fahren werden. Der Rahmen ist der wohl beste CC/XC Aluminiumrahmen, den man bekommen kann. Nur weil Nicolai ihn nun aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen aus dem Portfolio genommen hat, steht er technisch den neuen Rahmen in nichts nach.
> 
> Das CC wurde mit seinen 100 mm Federweg einfach zu wenig bestellt. Daher gibt es nun das TB, das mit angepasster Geometrie und 120 mm FW einfach einen größeren potentiellen Kundenkreis anspricht.
> ...



Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Da hat er sich eines der geilsten Bikes bestellt, die man für Geld bekommen kann (ok, ich hätte eines mit 26 Zoll evtl. 27,5 Zoll genommen ) und beschwert sich jetzt, dass es nicht mehr auf der Homepage aufgeführt ist und daher veraltet.

Himmel! Du hast noch ein saugeiles Bike mit der modernsten Technik abbekommen, welches sich unzählige Leute inkl. ich nicht leisten können. Wen interessiert es, ob es noch auf der Homepage aufgeführt ist. Das Nicolai M-Pire ist auch nicht mehr drauf und ich würde übertrieben gesagt morden, um eines zu besitzen. 

Reißt euch mal ein wenig zusammen. Ich kann es ja verstehen, wenn man traurig ist, weil es das Modell nicht mehr gibt und man befürchtet bei Diebstahl oder Defekt kein neues und gleichwertiges Modell zu bekommen, aber die Auffassung, dass man immer das Modell aus der aktuellen Serie haben muss ist Unsinn. Funktionieren muss es und Spaß muss man damit haben können. Also setz dich verdammt noch mal auf dein Pinionbike und hab Spaß - sofort!


----------



## stuk (27. August 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Was willst Du uns damit sagen?
> 
> Ist es nicht langsam genug mit der ewigen Nachtreterei? So langsam hat jeder hier im Unterforum mitbekommen, daß Du warum auch immer unzufrieden mit Nicolai zur Konkurrenz gewechselt bist.
> 
> ...



will damit sagen, das es leider ein Glücksspiel geworden ist, ein n zu bestellen. paßt ein breiter reifen? Sind die nähte sauber? Der hinterbau grade? Ist der Service zu erreichen und möchte er dann aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen helfen? Mein Wechsel hat damit aber nichts zu tun. Das lag einfach am für mich besseren Rad. Aber nochmal für n habe ich mich auch nicht entschieden...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2013)

bei aller kritik die hier auf -N- einprasselt... einen Qualitätsverlust im Rahmenbau kann ich nicht festellen, im gegenteil... die Machart war und ist sehr sehr hochwertig. 


und bitte liebe Leute, lasst die Rechnereien und Bilanzierungen sein, das ist allein Sache der Fa. Nicolai


----------



## US. (27. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> *banshee *verbaut in den aktuellen Modellen übrigens wechselbare Dropouts, sodass man die Bikes wahlweise mit 26" und 650B fahren kann....wär vielleciht auch was für Nicolai, jetzt wo die wechselbaren Federwege wegfallen, könnte man zumindest DAS wechseln....



Das ist richtig und durchaus clever gemacht. Man kann sogar den Achsstandard frei wählen, so wie das bei Nicolai früher auch üblich war.
Und man kann 150/157er Achsbreite wählen.
In Kombination mit einem 68/73er Tretlager lässt sich so eine sehr gute Kettenlinie erzielen. Für XX1-Fahrer ein Segen. 29er profitieren auch in besonderem Maße von der Möglichkeit der breiten Hinterachse aufgrund der besseren Steifigkeit.
Der Fairness halber sei angemerkt, daß Banshees kein Horstlink besitzen und damit diese Variante erst sinnvoll möglich ist.

Vorhin wurde angemerkt, daß die Gabel das Problem sei bei 26"/27,5" Kompatibilität.
Das ist nicht der Fall, wenn man den Rahmen auf 27,5" auslegt.
Für 26" wird dann entweder eine Gabel mit längerem Federweg verbaut oder eine verlängerte untere Lagerschale des Steuersatzes oder eine Kombination aus beidem.

Wie man eine kompatible Gabel mit Gleichteileprinzip macht, zeigt X-Fusion.
Die kommende Metric ist für 27,5" ausgelegt und beliebig travelbar zw. 160mm und 180mm. Prototypen zeigen sogar 200mm.
Standrohre haben vernünftige 36mm, so daß auch die großen Längen realisierbar sind. Damit können 26"er beispielsweise mit 180mm gefahren werden und 27,5"er mit 170mm. einziger Nachteil bleibt für 26"-Fahrer die 10mm höhere Einbaulänge, die aber auch durch FW-Reduktion kompensierbar ist.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (27. August 2013)

US. schrieb:


> einziger Nachteil bleibt für 26"-Fahrer die 10mm höhere Einbaulänge



Das seh ich bei den heutigen geometrien sogar als vorteil 

Um wie viel höher ist denn die aufbauhöhe bei ner 27,5' 170mm gabel länger als bei ner 26' 170mm gabel? 1 cm ca?

Kann man eigentlich ohne weiteres 27,5' gabeln in 26' rahmen fahren?


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. August 2013)

26+27,5 in einem Rahmen ist Quatsch oder für LV eine Ausrede...


----------



## US. (27. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das seh ich bei den heutigen geometrien sogar als vorteil
> 
> Um wie viel höher ist denn die aufbauhöhe bei ner 27,5' 170mm gabel länger als bei ner 26' 170mm gabel? 1 cm ca?
> 
> Kann man eigentlich ohne weiteres 27,5' gabeln in 26' rahmen fahren?



27,5"-Gabeln gehen natürlich in 26"-Rahmen.
Normiert auf den Federweg ist die Einbaulänge 12,5mm größer. Der Abstand Fahrbahn zu Gabelkrone ist aber ca. 25mm größer. Dh. normiert auf Fahrbahnniveau sind es 25mm.

Praktisches Beispiel:
Eine Gabel mit 180mm für 26" hat typischerweise eine EBL von 565mm.
Möchte man die Geometrie bei einer 27,5"-Gabel 1:1 erhalten, müsste diese eine EBL von 540mm bei einem Federweg von 155mm haben.
Natürlich kann man auch über den Steuersatz ergänzend kompensieren oder geringfügige Abweichungen der Geometrie in Kauf nehmen.
An diesem Beispiel wird aber auch klar, daß es gar nicht so ohne weiteres möglich ist eine stabile SC-Gabel mit 180mm in 27,5" zu realisieren.

 @MarcoFibr:
Es geht nicht darum Laufradgrößen zu kombinieren. Das ist in den meisten Fällen tatsächlich Quatsch.
Es geht darum dem Kunden die Wahlfreiheit zu lassen und so z.B. noch alte 26"-Laufradsätze verwenden zu können oder einfach den überzeugten 26"-Anhängern "ihre" Laufradgröße zu ermöglichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (27. August 2013)

Deine sachlichen erklärungen sind wie immer absolute spitze US 

Einbaulänge ist 12,5mm höher und der stack 25mm mehr? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?



Graue theorie: der stack ist mir beim ion 16 26' (wie bei vielen neuen enduros) z.bsp. Vieel zu gering. Mit ner 27,5'er gabel (mit z.bsp 170mm) käme die front ja dann um 25mm höher?  käme mir also entgegen. Tretlager höher=auch gut  (Obwohl...der LW würde dann in der high einstellung schon sehr flach werden...wohl knapp unter 65')

Problem: wäre man dann nicht wieder mit ner 170mm 27,5' gabel ausserhalb der elaubten einbauhöhe norm von den erlaubten 555mm? Sogar mit ner 27,5' 160mm gabel auch noch....?


----------



## US. (27. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> EinbaulÃ¤nge ist 12,5mm hÃ¶her und der stack 25mm mehr? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?



Gern geschehen.

Wichtig: Sowohl die 12,5mm EBL als auch die 12,5mm die "unten" dazukommen sind relevant fÃ¼r Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel und TretlagerhÃ¶he.



> Graue theorie: der stack ist mir beim ion 16 26' (wie bei vielen neuen enduros) z.bsp. Vieel zu gering. Mit ner 27,5'er gabel (mit z.bsp 170mm) kÃ¤me die front ja dann um 25mm hÃ¶her?  kÃ¤me mir also entgegen. Tretlager hÃ¶her=auch gut  (Obwohl...der LW wÃ¼rde dann in der high einstellung schon sehr flach werden...wohl knapp unter 65')
> 
> Problem: wÃ¤re man dann nicht wieder mit ner 170mm 27,5' gabel ausserhalb der elaubten einbauhÃ¶he norm von den erlaubten 555mm? Sogar mit ner 27,5' 160mm gabel auch noch....?



Ja, die Front ist bei heutigen Enduros schon recht flach. Ich kÃ¶nnte da auch 20-30mm mehr vertragen um spacerlos unterwegs zu sein.

ION16 in 26" erlaubt 555mm EBL. Das entspricht einer 170mm-26"-Gabel (zum GlÃ¼ck hat wenigstens da Nicolai auf die "Gemeinde" gehÃ¶rt  )

160mm-27,5"-Gabeln sollten 557,5mm EBL haben und damit in der Tat knapp an der Spezifikation vorbei sein. TatsÃ¤chlich liegen die aber bei 552mm bis 555mm. Das liegt daran, daÃ die Gabelhersteller fÃ¼r 27,5"-Gabeln und 29"-Gabeln die Reifenfreiheit abschmelzen um die LÃ¤nge der Gabeln moderat zu halten (z.B. 552mm bei der 160er Pike in 27,5â).

Damit sind die âoberenâ 12,5mm erledigt. Die âunterenâ 12,5mm des grÃ¶Ãeren Radius sorgen aber auch noch fÃ¼r andere Winkel und hÃ¶here Front.
Ganz konkret am Vergleich Lyrik 26â, 170mm mit 555mm EBL und Pike 27,5â, 160mm mit 552mm EBL:  Front kommt hÃ¶her um 552mm â 555mm + 12,5mm = 9,5mm
Dazu Ã¤ndert sich der Lenkwinkel um â 0,5Â°, Sitzwinkel -0,5Â° und Tretlager kommt um gut 3mm nach oben.

170er Gabeln in 27,5" gibt's. m.Wn. nur von X-Fusion. DÃ¼rfte dann ca. 565mm EBL haben.

GruÃ, Uwe


----------



## wowbagger (27. August 2013)

> (Obwohl...der LW würde dann in der high einstellung schon sehr flach werden...wohl knapp unter 65')


da kannst du ja dann einen angle set verbauen... da wird dann das Ion zum Helius. Evtl gibts ja nur deswegen 27.5


----------



## psychoo2 (27. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt geht's aber schon weit weg vom Thema. 

Bei den ganzen Zahlen bin ich schon lang ausgestiegen. Am
Ende zählt doch eh nur wie sich das ganze fährt, oder ?


----------



## US. (27. August 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> jetzt geht's aber schon weit weg vom Thema.



über die Modellpalette 2014 ist doch schon alles gesagt 
Laß uns in die weitere Zukunft schauen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (27. August 2013)

wowbagger schrieb:


> da wird dann das Ion zum Helius.



Das ist das Ziel 

@US

Seeehr interessant alles 


So könnte das Ion 16 und andere flache, tiefe enduros unverhofft doch noch mal interessent werden  

Hätte man jetzt noch die wechselbaren ausfallenden, dann könnte man sich ein Ion 16 26' mit ner 27,5 gabel aufbauen. Wäre man dann tatsächtlich mal zum laufradgrössenwechsel "gezwungen", so hätte man zumindest schon mal die gabel 

Verstehe....Für ne 170mm 27,5' bräuchte man demnach ne 26' 180mm (565mm EBL) freigabe bei rahmen.....beim Ion so also net möglich...


----------



## accutrax (28. August 2013)

mmh..

im englischen forum hat der N-importeur heute im vergleichbaren fred gepostet das man ab sofort nur noch die 2014er rahmen ordern kann..
für alle anderen (discontinued) rahmen gilt ab sofort der volle taylormade aufpreis..


gruss accu


----------



## Simbl (28. August 2013)




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. August 2013)

Mist, und ich hab noch überlegt mir das AM vielleicht doch noch in XL zu holen. Wären ja dann ca. schlappe 2.500 Euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (28. August 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> 26+27,5 in einem Rahmen ist Quatsch oder für LV eine Ausrede...



Angesichts der Tatsache, dass fast alle nur noch 650b bzw. 29" fahren müssen, finde ich scaled sizing von LV gar nicht mal so schlecht. Sowas fährt auch mein Sohn am Stadtrad, da ich keinen Bock hatte Nabendynamo in 24" Felge einzuspeichern.   Irgendwie es ist aber interessant, dass sogar N die zweifelhaften Trends nachlaufen muss.


----------



## aka (28. August 2013)




----------



## RandyAndy (28. August 2013)

Geile Farbe!!!!
Ist die in natura so wie auf dem Bild?
Was ist das für ein RAL?


----------



## aka (28. August 2013)

Eventuell Tagesleuchtrot RAL 3024?
_Leuchtrot 	Farbe vieler Feuerwehr- und Rettungsfahrzeuge, Signallackierung von Seenotkreuzern und -rettungsbooten der DGzRS
_Hier noch ein Bild von dem Bike aus einem Benutzeralbum - ich glaube das leuchtet schon ein wenig...


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Angesichts der Tatsache, dass fast alle nur noch 650b bzw. 29" fahren müssen, finde ich scaled sizing von LV gar nicht mal so schlecht. Sowas fährt auch mein Sohn am Stadtrad, da ich keinen Bock hatte Nabendynamo in 24" Felge einzuspeichern.   Irgendwie es ist aber interessant, dass sogar N die zweifelhaften Trends nachlaufen muss.



N läuft keinen Trend hinterher, weil 26" vom Markt verschwindet...


----------



## xMARTINx (28. August 2013)

Echt? Es werden weiterhin neue 2014er 26zoll präsentiert aktuell auf der eurobike! Totgesagte leben länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (28. August 2013)

SPON weiß mal wieder mehr:

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/mountainbikes-das-ploetzliche-ende-der-26-zoller-a-918873.html


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. August 2013)

Was war noch mal der Vorteil von 650B außer dass man jetzt wieder neue Sachen verkaufen kann?

Ich kann die DH Strecke 2 Sek. schneller runter heizen? Und wenn alle umgestiegen sind ist alles beim alten, nur dass die Bestzeiten insgesamt gefallen sind...?! Weniger steif werden die Dinger in jedem Fall und immer sein....?!
Und schwerer, genau wie Reifen und Schläuche.....weniger wendig außerdem....hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2013)

^^ aach fangt doch nicht schon wieder an .


----------



## trailterror (28. August 2013)

So in etwa, ja  wobei du je nach track nicht mal schneller bist. Clementz hat die ganze enduro series auf 26' klar dominiert!

Ich denk je passiver die fahrweise, desto besser sind eventuell grössere räder.
Je aktiver man fährt, desto mehr spass hab ich, so passen 26' räder besser. denk ich momentan auf jeden fall

      @Martin

Genau, felt hat ein aktuelles 26' All mountain, Votec hat ein neues 26' er enduro und DH rad, spesch ab enduro aufwärts auch alles in 26'  und das neue canyon torque DH kommt auch in 26'

Bin gespannt wie's weitergeht


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2013)

Stephan Geiß einst  bei -N- gewesen nun  VOTEC  Manager , war einer der ersten auf 29 Zoll MTB´s . 
 hält an 26 fest.


----------



## trailterror (28. August 2013)

Argon Fat:

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1456276


----------



## tommi101 (28. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Argon Fat:
> 
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1456276



ICH WILL ES !!! 

Einmal noch ordentlich Knatter für ein 26" raushaun!!!


----------



## berkel (28. August 2013)

Tja, blöd nur das ein FAT-Bike 29er Laufräder hat!


----------



## hömma (28. August 2013)

Warum ist das Teil eigentlich so schwer? Klar, Drahtreifen und die fetten Felgen wiegen sicherlich nicht wenig, aber ein Singlespeed-Hardtail mit Starrgabel sollte doch trotzdem deutlich leichter sein...


----------



## tommi101 (28. August 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Tja, blöd nur das ein FAT-Bike 29er Laufräder hat!



Falsch, genau genommen ein 29,5er (749mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (28. August 2013)

Das Ion Dh kommt in natura richtig dicke  Morgen gibt's Bilder, heut gabs zuviel Bier


----------



## kephren23 (28. August 2013)

Prost!


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2013)

Biddeschön:


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2013)

Ion Effi - UNGLAUBLICH SEXY

Ion DH - geil!

Argon TB - könnt ich mit.


----------



## kephren23 (29. August 2013)

Wenn man sich so die EB pics ansieht, sieht man das Nicolai immernoch heraussticht!!! 
Aber das ion 20 auf deinem Bild macht nicht den besten Eindruck macht.


----------



## berkel (29. August 2013)

Ich glaube ich mache besser einen großen Bogen um den Nicolai Stand. Bringt mich nur auf dumme Gedanken.

Obwohl ... für ein Argon TB Pinion und ein Ion 20 würde ich schon noch irgendwo Platz finden.

Nee nee, da geh ich gar nicht erst hin.


----------



## hoodride (29. August 2013)

Hat zufällig jemand Bilder vom Argon Fat gemacht?

Wie kommt der Lack im Orginal raus?


----------



## Martin1508 (29. August 2013)

Sehr cool!

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/z0/d4/z0d4qpmb6f0e/large_DSC_3931.jpg?0

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2013)

hoodride schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand Bilder vom Argon Fat gemacht?
> 
> Wie kommt der Lack im Orginal raus?







Leider habe ich keine Detailfotos gemacht, aber der Lack kommt superschön rüber da man darunter noch das Alu sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (29. August 2013)

Besten Dank!

Weisst Du zufallig ob das eine Sonderfarbe für das Fat ist oder ob sie für jeden Rahmen möglich ist.

Gruß aus Mainz


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2013)

Ich kann mir keinen Grund vorstellen warum man das bei den anderen Baiks nicht auch anbieten sollte.


----------



## sluette (29. August 2013)

Wieso hängt auf dem Bild vom Effi Ion eigentlich ein Ro20 an der Decke? Ich denke das gibt's nicht mehr??


----------



## Ti-Max (29. August 2013)

Das Fat hat wahrscheinlich diesselbe Farbe wie das Fanes hier. Ist eine Lasur-Pulverbeschichtung, gibt es auch in rot und in blau, etc.


----------



## Harvester (29. August 2013)

ich zitiere mich mal:





Harvester schrieb:


> Zur Farbe des Fat: Das ist Signalgelb (also  wie beim Textmarker) gepulvert, bei dem die Grundierung "vergessen"  wurde. Als Ergebnis sieht man die Alustruktur durchscheinen.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2013)

Ti. 
das hät ich dir aber auch sagen können... das es ein neon-gelb ist. 
ich mach als grundierung weiss drunter, da knallt das neongelb/neonorange noch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (30. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ti.
> das hät ich dir aber auch sagen können... das es ein neon-gelb ist.
> ich mach als grundierung weiss drunter, da knallt das neongelb/neonorange noch mehr.



Einspruch, schau Dir die Bilder im Detail im News-Bereich an. Das ist eine Lasur-Beschichtung

Das ist gelb-grün als Lasur, wie bei Alutech, nie im Leben Neon-Gelb und nie im Leben Signalgelb ohne Grundierung. 

Ist aber auch latte, Fat Bikes sind genauso attraktiv wie Fat Chicks, egal in welcher Farbe


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Fat Bikes sind genauso attraktiv wie Fat Chicks,



 ausser Salsa... die dürfen das.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> *ION 16*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



" Das Nicolai Ion 16 fÃ¼r 2014: 26â³ und 650b LaufrÃ¤der, auf lÃ¤ngere Sicht wird jedoch auf auch hier auf 650b umgestellt " . 

^^ ohne rot zu werden. ^^

soll heiÃen... wer jetzt noch 26 zoll kauft ist selber schuld


----------



## Ti-Max (30. August 2013)

Das wird Hamsterkäufe vom Ion 16 in 26 Zoll geben. Das ist Strategie 

Künstliche Verknappung, hat schon immer funktioniert. Beim Sex, bei Rolex, bei Autos und auch bei Nicolai...


----------



## acid-driver (30. August 2013)

Jup, schnell noch n gescheites Rad kaufen, bevor es nächstes Jahr nur noch Schund zu kaufen gibt. 
Oder das neue Votec kaufen


----------



## Elfriede (30. August 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das wird Hamsterkäufe vom Ion 16 in 26 Zoll geben. Das ist Strategie
> 
> Künstliche Verknappung, hat schon immer funktioniert. Beim Sex, bei Rolex, bei Autos und auch bei Nicolai...



Nein, die müssen doch noch die 26 Zoll Bauteile loswerden und Platz im Lager schaffen, für 650b Teile. Was soll sonst aus dem ganzen 26 Zoll Gelumpe werden? Da muss man auch mal wirtschaftlich denken.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2013)

ich denke auch das bei -N- die 26 zoll bestellungen kompl. einbrechen. 

generel werde viele "erst-mal" noch kompl. abwarten was passiert.


----------



## xMARTINx (30. August 2013)

Im Enduro-Sektor würde mich bei ner kompletten Neuanschaffung der Umstieg auf 650b nicht stören, allerdings wenn ich nur nen Rahmen will mache ich mit nem gebrauchten nicolai wohl mehr Gewinn...
Im downhill-Bereich könnte n echt auf die Nase fallen...wir werden es sehen. 
Die gewichtsersparnis beim Ion 20 ist schon sehr ordentlich auch wenn der Rahmen mir vorher bisschen besser gefallen hat


----------



## accutrax (30. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> " Das Nicolai Ion 16 fÃ¼r 2014: 26â³ und 650b LaufrÃ¤der, auf lÃ¤ngere Sicht wird jedoch auf auch hier auf 650b umgestellt " .
> 
> ^^ ohne rot zu werden. ^^
> 
> soll heiÃen... *wer jetzt noch 26 zoll kauft ist selber schuld *




ich werde mit begeisterung schuld sein...

gruss accu


----------



## Elfriede (30. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Im Enduro-Sektor würde mich bei ner kompletten Neuanschaffung der Umstieg auf 650b nicht stören, allerdings wenn ich nur nen Rahmen will mache ich mit nem gebrauchten nicolai wohl mehr Gewinn...
> Im downhill-Bereich könnte n echt auf die Nase fallen...wir werden es sehen.
> Die gewichtsersparnis beim Ion 20 ist schon sehr ordentlich auch wenn der Rahmen mir vorher bisschen besser gefallen hat



Ich würde es so formulieren. Das M-Pire war ein Schlachtschiff, das Ion 20 ST ein Panzer und das aktuelle Ion kommt für mich rüber, wie eine zart gebaute Dunkelhaarige im hauchdünnen kleinen Schwarzen. Irgendwie ist mir das Martialische verloren gegangen, bei dem man gesagt hat: "Mit dem Ding kannst du auch gegen nen Baum fahren - ist nur schade um den Baum, der macht nämlich eher schlapp als der Rahmen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (30. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...
> generel werde viele "erst-mal" noch kompl. abwarten was passiert.



wahrscheinlich genau die Jungs hier im Forum, die restlichen 99% haben damit kein Problem


----------



## Ti-Max (30. August 2013)

Kühne These, aber meine Glaskugel ist gerade zur Kalibrierung ...

Zu den Jungs gehörst Du übrigens auch


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. August 2013)

Cooles Video und die Modell-Auswahl passt...das 29er Argon TB gefällt mir schon...


----------



## provester (30. August 2013)

elfriede schrieb:


> ich würde es so formulieren. Das m-pire war ein schlachtschiff, das ion 20 st ein panzer und das aktuelle ion kommt für mich rüber, wie eine zart gebaute dunkelhaarige im hauchdünnen kleinen schwarzen. Irgendwie ist mir das martialische verloren gegangen, bei dem man gesagt hat: "mit dem ding kannst du auch gegen nen baum fahren - ist nur schade um den baum, der macht nämlich eher schlapp als der rahmen."



+1


----------



## Midgetman (30. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> "Mit dem Ding kannst du auch gegen nen Baum fahren - ist nur schade um den Baum, der macht nämlich eher schlapp als der Rahmen."



Ich dachte, dafür gab's das Lambda.


----------



## accutrax (30. August 2013)

@ Elfriede 

+1


Gruß accu


----------



## Elfriede (30. August 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dafür gab's das Lambda.



Ne, das Ding spielt in ner ganz anderem Liga. Das Gerät kannst du eher mit nem rollenden Bunker vergleichen. Kann sowohl direkten Beschuss mit Geschütz Dora ab oder einen Volltreffer mit dem sogenannten Tallboy.


----------



## sluette (31. August 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Kühne These, aber meine Glaskugel ist gerade zur Kalibrierung ...
> 
> Zu den Jungs gehörst Du übrigens auch



Nicht wirklich... Mein AM Verkauf ist schon 2 Monate her als noch keiner hier das 2014er Lineup kannte (ich natürlich auch nicht). Schon damals habe ich leider nix passendes bei Nicolai gefunden. Nun immer noch nicht, aber das hat nix mit der Laufradgröße zu tun.


----------



## Elfriede (31. August 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich... Mein AM Verkauf ist schon 2 Monate her als noch keiner hier das 2014er Lineup kannte (ich natürlich auch nicht). Schon damals habe ich leider nix passendes bei Nicolai gefunden. Nun immer noch nicht, aber das hat nix mit der Laufradgröße zu tun.



Was suchst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (31. August 2013)

@vinc: Wollte ja eigentlich mein frisch renoviertes 150mm 2005er Helius FR mit nem schönen Helius AC oder TB Rahmen komplett erneuern - die alten (eigentlich ja neuen!!) Parts (Gabel, LRS etc.) wollte ich dabei nutzen... Aber das scheidet nun leider ja aus!!!
Pech für Nicolai, denn ich werde SICHER nicht auch noch ne Gabel und Laufräder neu kaufen, nachdem ich dies erst vor einem Jahr getan habe!!! Dann verdient ihr halt nichts an mir...
So einfach ich das!!!!!

Meine Freundin war scharf auf ein bergauftaugliches 180mm (!!) Freeridebike mit 26" von euch in pink-camouflage. Auch sie ist raus, da ihr weder 180mm noch 26" weiter anbietet. Nochmal Kohle, die Ihr nun definitiv NICHT verdient, weil sie sich nun ein 2013er Cannondale Claymore zu ihrem Jekyll holen wird...

Grüße von einem stinksauren Nicolai-Fahrer, der 1998 seinen ersten Rahmen von euch gekauft hat!!


----------



## Martin1508 (31. August 2013)

Man Leute, muss das denn sein? Vergesst doch bitte bei allem Unmut und den Sachen die Euch beschäftigen nicht den guten Ton und, wenn ihr sie denn genossen habt, die gute Kinderstube. Manche Kommentare sind echt grenzwertig und teilweise direkt an Personen gerichtet. Irgendwie gerät das hier alles ein bisschen außer Kontrolle.

Ich bin raus.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Dutshlander (31. August 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Man Leute, muss das denn sein? Vergesst doch  bitte bei allem Unmut und den Sachen die Euch beschÃ¤ftigen nicht den  guten Ton und, wenn ihr sie denn genossen habt, die gute Kinderstube.  Manche Kommentare sind echt grenzwertig und teilweise direkt an Personen  gerichtet. Irgendwie gerÃ¤t das hier alles ein bisschen auÃer Kontrolle.      Ich bin raus.   GruÃ, Martin


 @ Martin, Jepp 


chorge schrieb:


> GrÃ¼Ãe von einem stinksauren Nicolai-Fahrer, der 1998 seinen ersten Rahmen von euch gekauft hat!!


_Ãberflussig und unter aller wurde_, smoll weiter, zumal ich bezweifel das C Ã¼berhaupt noch 26" anbietet und nicht auf 650B und 29" wechseln wird
_PS babei ich nicht ein Ð_Bike in dein Album erkennen kann_ 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Elfriede (31. August 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> @vinc: Wollte ja eigentlich mein frisch renoviertes 150mm 2005er Helius FR mit nem schönen Helius AC oder TB Rahmen komplett erneuern - die alten (eigentlich ja neuen!!) Parts (Gabel, LRS etc.) wollte ich dabei nutzen... Aber das scheidet nun leider ja aus!!!
> Pech für Nicolai, denn ich werde SICHER nicht auch noch ne Gabel und Laufräder neu kaufen, nachdem ich dies erst vor einem Jahr getan habe!!! Dann verdient ihr halt nichts an mir...
> So einfach ich das!!!!!
> 
> ...



Jetzt reg dich doch nicht so auf. Guck doch mal in den Bikemarkt, da gibt es ein Helius AC in M. Nimm doch das und schon ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## chorge (31. August 2013)

Ich bin 188 - ideal für ein M...
Und wenn ich mir ein Nicolai leiste, soll es mein persönliches Bike in meinen eigenen Wunschfarben sein!

Man muss nicht alle seine Bikes in der Galerie haben!
An Vincent hab ich mich bewusst DIREKT gerichtet, da er des Ohr des Unternehmens nach außen ist! Was ist daran so schrecklich? 

Damit Ruhe ist - dann halt Beweisbilder;


----------



## sluette (31. August 2013)

was sollen die jetzt beweisen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (31. August 2013)

Ok, dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Ich sehe die neue Produktlinie als Entwicklung, dies beinhaltet, dass man Kompromisse eingeht und - ggf. auch unpopuläre - Entscheidungen treffen muss. 
Ich komme selbst aus der Automobilindustrie, hier sind Neuerungen in Modellpalette und technische Innovationen immer sehr schwierig "jedem" recht zu machen.  
Zumal ich denke, dass es hier im wirtschaftliche Interessen geht, was ja auch völlig in Ordnung geht, da Nicolai immer noch ein Unternehmen ist und keine soziale Einrichtung. 

Ich selbst freue mich ein ION 20 mit 650b Laufrädern einmal auszuprobieren und werde nach einer Probefahrt vor Ort eine Kaufentscheidung treffen oder nicht. Und das mache ich bewusst nach einer Probefahrt und nicht aufgrund von subjektiven und auf Vermutungen basierten Meinungen hier. Oder hat jemand schon ein ION 20 mit 27,5 Zoll ausprobiert?


----------



## Schwimmer (31. August 2013)

So, jetzt reicht es mir auch !!!

Was glauben hier eigentlich so ein paar "wohlerzogene" Forumsmitglieder sich hier erlauben zu dürfen und dies als Meinungs- oder/und Unmutsäußerungen auszugeben ???

Das ja wohl maßlos was hier abgeht !!!

Die Firma Nicolai hat zur Straffung ihres Angebots, aus betriebswrtschaftlicher Sicht und aus der Überzeugung, dass aus technischer Sicht 27,5 Zoll das bessere LRS-Maß ist, ihre Produktpalette angepasst.

Wenn das dem ein oder anderen nicht gefällt, dann kann er das in Form von Kritik gerne äußern !!!

Hat sich denn von den Herren einer 'mal heute mit dem Moritz, dem Vinc oder dem Scheidi unterhalten oder kritisch sachlich auseinander gesetzt ???

Nein ?!?

Ich habe mich mit allen unterhalten und zugehört was sie zu sagen hatten.
 Wenn sie zu der Überzeugung sie in ihren zahlreichen Tests zu dem Schluss gekommen sind, dass 27.5 für sie und dann auch den Kunden das beste ist was sie anbieten können und wollen, dann ist das zu respektieren. Es kann sich dann der eine oder andere auch  kritisch sich dazu äußern, aber das war's dann auch.

Ich meine auch, dass hier sich 'mal die Moderatoren dazu äußern müssten, denn das geht zu weit. Das ist persönlich beleidigend und auch geschäftsschädigend was zum Teil hier vom Leder gezogen wird.

Wer noch ein 26 Zoll Rahmen haben will soll ihn doch bitte neu oder gebraucht kaufen !!!

Nein, ich habe kein Nicolai-Bike und bekomme auch keine wie auch immer geratenen Zuwendungen von Nicolai !!!
Das nur um Verschwörungstheorien schon im Keim zu ersticken !!!


----------



## Elfriede (31. August 2013)

Da kannst du mal sehen, wie wichtig einigen hier die Marke Nicolai zu sein scheint, dass ihnen durch Wegfall der Möglichkeit ihren Wunschrahmen zu bekommen eine Sicherung durchschmort. 

Anders kann ich dieses Verhalten aus meiner Sicht nicht einstufen und Vinc ist glaube ich Profi genug, um über so etwas nur müde zu lächeln.


----------



## trailterror (31. August 2013)

Einmal ganz tief durchatmen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. August 2013)

So heftig wie hier gehts ja nicht einmal im LV Forum ab. 

Nicolai hat die Palette gestrafft, viele Modelle (auch das Helius AM für das ich mich interessierte) sind weggefallen, andere hinzugekommen.

Nicolai geht mit der Zeit. Wie sagt die Konkurrenz doch so schön? "Innovate or die!"

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Olca (1. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ist schon teilweise unter Kindergarten Niveau was hier zu lesen ist :-(

Ich kann zwar die 26er Anhänger verstehen, mag die wegen der Stabilität und Agilität auch sehr...und auch ich bin seit Wochen an Plänen zu einem neuen Bike und schwanke zwischen 26 und 650b hin und her...

Aber was soll das herumgehacke auf N ?

Im Moment wird zwar von der Bike Branche die 650b Größe gepuscht um neue Märkte zu erschließen, aber sicher und einig ist man in der Branche wohl noch nicht in welche Richtung der Zug geht, nicht jeder ist schon auf den 650er Zug aufgesprungen. Nicolai eben schon.

Was wäre denn wenn nicht und N munter weiter auf 26 bleiben würde und dann 2015/16 wirklich nichts mehr richtig neues an Komponenten in 26 auf den markt kommt, dann ist das Geheule und Geschimpfe noch größer auf N weil man den Kunden mit dem twentysixer Programm suggeriert hätte das 650b nicht aktuell ist ... und im schlimmsten Fall geht N vor die Hunde weil er nicht früh genug umgestellt hat.
Die Unterschiede sind eh sehr gering und die meisten werden sie in der Praxis wahrscheinlich gar nicht bemerken...also steigt doch lieber aufs Bike und tobt euch da aus als hier den Hersteller und alle anderen biker die 29 oder 27,5 fahren anzumachen...
Auch wenn ich lieber bei 26 bleiben würde, rumjammern hilft mir nicht weiter, ein Bike in der Preisklasse ist für mich eine Anschaffung für einige Jahre , und da setze ich im Moment eher auf 650 und wenn 26 doch wieder durchstarten sollte und 650b in 5 Jahren wieder Out sein sollte kann ich wieder auf 26 umrüsten.
Ich werde sobald wie möglich bei Kalle ein AC 650 Probe fahren und wenn es Laune macht bestelle ich gleich vor Ort


----------



## mtbedu (1. September 2013)

Wenn eine quasi geplante Lebensphilosophie zusammenbricht, dann geht es im gewissen Maße an das Existenzielle. Auch wenn mit dem Unmut darüber mal ein Wort zu viel fällt, so bin ich mir sicher, dass das Forum hier das aushält. Wie trailterror vorhin sagte: Einmal ganz tief durchatmen.
Die Erfahrung der Umstellung meiner Philosophie mache ich gerade auch durch.


----------



## chorge (1. September 2013)

Warum fühlen sich denn gleich so viele persönlich angesprochen, wenn ich meine Kaufentscheidung contra N kundtue? Ich mache dies öffentlich und richte es direkt an das Ohr von N, nämlich Vinc, damit N das erfährt...
Ja, man könnte dies auch direkt machen, und nicht hier im Forum - da es aber um die neue Palette 2014 geht, darf IMHO dies auch öffentlich diskutiert werden!
Ich bin Nicolai-Jünger der fast ersten Stunde, aber auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter. Auch wenn ich seit zwei Jahren vorwiegend ein Cannondale fahre, so würde ich liebend gern meinen Nicolai-Stall auch wieder upgraden... 
Leider lässt aber die 2014er Serie nur noch den Neukauf eines quasi kompletten neuen Rades zu. Ein reines Rahmenupgrade ist nicht mehr möglich! Und genau das ist der Grund für meinen Unmut! Hier wirft N seine Firmenphilosophie über den Tisch - neben den schönen Schweißnähten (die es auch z.B. bei Commencal gibt) wohl DER entscheidende Punkt sich für ein N zu entscheiden...
Schade, dass man dies anscheinend nicht offen darstellen darf?!
Nochmal: ich habe Vincent nicht persönlich angegriffen!! Wenn er es so empfunden hat, dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit bei ihm!!!


----------



## chorge (1. September 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> was sollen die jetzt beweisen?



Das war für den Holänder...


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2013)

Schwimmer haut ja mächtig aufn putz, attackiert user und zeigt seinen unmut über ne sachlage; darf er ja auch gern tun. Er kritisiert dabei aber praktisch das, was andere nach ihm zu lassen haben. Ist schon etwas wirr.

Was sollen die N nungs dir auch sonst erzählen, warum sie jetzt nur noch 27,5' er bauen. Jeder Hersteller (welcher radikal umsattelt) wird dir doch das gleiche erzählen  vielleicht stimmts, vielleicht auch nicht.

Ich würde es viel bedenklicher finden wenn, zufolge von doch einigen wirren und hinterfraglichen N entscheidungen in letzter zeit, sich kein unmut und kritik hier bilden würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swannema (1. September 2013)

Das bisschen Kritik muss Nicolai schon aushalten. Nicolai macht eine radikalen Schritt und wird dafür kritisiert, dass ist doch absolut in Ordnung. Ob die Entscheidungen richtig oder falsch waren, werden wir in ein paar Jahren wissen. Ich empfinde die neue Ausrichtung nicht in Ordnung, sie geht an den bestehenden/Stamm- Kunden vorbei. Man muss auch nicht alles akzeptieren was einem die Industrie vorsetzt und jetzt setzte ich mich auf mein 26er AC und genieße die nächsten Stunden.


----------



## accutrax (1. September 2013)

swannema schrieb:


> Das *bisschen* Kritik muss Nicolai schon aushalten. Nicolai macht eine radikalen Schritt und wird dafür kritisiert, dass ist doch absolut in Ordnung. Ob die Entscheidungen richtig oder falsch waren, werden wir in ein paar Jahren wissen. Ich empfinde die neue Ausrichtung nicht in Ordnung, sie geht an den bestehenden/Stamm- Kunden vorbei. Man muss auch nicht alles akzeptieren was einem die Industrie vorsetzt und jetzt setzte ich mich auf mein 26er AC und genieße die nächsten Stunden.




danke...!

nicolai sollte eher froh sein über diesen fred hier...
engagierte konsumenten !!
schlimmer wärs wenn alle das thema ..(jetzt schon).. wegklicken würden..


gruss accu


----------



## Schwimmer (1. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Schwimmer haut ja mächtig aufn putz, attackiert user und zeigt seinen unmut über ne sachlage; darf er ja auch gern tun. Er kritisiert dabei aber praktisch das, was andere nach ihm zu lassen haben. Ist schon etwas wirr.
> 
> Was sollen die N nungs dir auch sonst erzählen, warum sie jetzt nur noch 27,5' er bauen. Jeder Hersteller (welcher radikal umsattelt) wird dir doch das gleiche erzählen  vielleicht stimmts, vielleicht auch nicht.
> 
> Ich würde es viel bedenklicher finden wenn, zufolge von doch einigen wirren und hinterfraglichen N entscheidungen in letzter zeit, sich kein unmut und kritik hier bilden würde.




Meine Kritik ist war sachlich.

Ich denke, dass Du mit Deiner Interpretation meiner Aussagen nicht ganz richtig liegst, aber das sei Dir unbenommen.

Es geht um sachliche und konstruktive Kritik, falls das nicht in meinem ersten Post nicht zum Ausruck gekommen ist.


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2013)

Mir kam dein post jetzt eher emotional geladen rüber  hab ich so empfunden, will aber nicht heissen, dass du es so gemeint hast...

Ne gewisse portion emotionalität ist aber denk ich okay; ist halt ein zeichen von herzblut, wobei die sachlichkeit natürlich nicht zu sehr auf der strecke bleiben darf, das stimmt.

Ich fand jetzt nicht, dass es hier jemeils unter die gürtellinie ging, es beleidigend wurde oder gar absichtlich geschäftsschädigend wurde.
Es wurde hart kritisiert, hinterfragt und die firmenphilosophie diskutiert; ich denke zurecht (da dürfen es aber auch gern andere meinungen geben).

Einen grund, dass ein mod hier für recht und ordnung sorgen muss, eingreift oder eventuell zensur betreibt, sehe ich nicht.

Allen einen schönes restwochenende


----------



## Kaltumformer (1. September 2013)

Na immerhin ist 27,5 noch in der Modellpalette. BMC beispielsweise, auch wenn sie keinen Downhiller haben, hat ab 2014 ausschließlich 29er MTB, nicht ein einziges mit 26 oder 27,5. Und bei vielen Herstellern wird man künftig Hardtails nur noch als 29er bekommen.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (1. September 2013)

Solange man bei einem tailor made Rahmen haben kann, was man will, ist mir die reguläre Palette eh wurscht. Nach gut 20 Jahren im Gelände weiß ich eh am Besten, was ICH will. Das kost´ halt ein bißchen mehr...


----------



## chorge (1. September 2013)

Naja - dann wird N aber SEHR teuer...


----------



## michi3 (1. September 2013)

Ich find es gut das N auf 27.5 geht.
27,5 fährt sich einfach besser als 26 Zoll und somit werden sich auch die neuen Nicos besser fahren als die alten.


----------



## sluette (1. September 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Ich find es gut das N auf 27.5 geht.
> 27,5 fährt sich einfach besser als 26 Zoll und somit werden sich auch die neuen Nicos besser fahren als die alten.



Der wertvollste Aussage im ganzen Thread, ach was schreib ich, im ganzen Forum !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (1. September 2013)

kannst gerne als Signatur verwenden


----------



## Schwimmer (1. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mir kam dein post jetzt eher emotional geladen rüber  hab ich so empfunden, will aber nicht heissen, dass du es so gemeint hast...
> 
> Ne gewisse portion emotionalität ist aber denk ich okay; ist halt ein zeichen von herzblut, wobei die sachlichkeit natürlich nicht zu sehr auf der strecke bleiben darf, das stimmt.
> 
> ...



Ja, emotinal geladen, aber sachlich ...  

Mir fällt das seit längerem auf, dass es nicht nur hier sondern, dass es auch in anderen Foren sehr derb zugeht.
Es geht mir auf den Geist, wenn sich dann Leute auskotzen (sorry) und pampig werden nur weil "deren" Modell aus der Produktion genommen wird.
Ist mir schon zweimal passiert und jedesmal habe ich mich umorientiert.

Es bestehen ja noch drei Möglichkeiten an das gewünschte Modell zu kommen:

- Bestellung jetzt, dann wird noch produziert, kann man ja mit N abklären
- es auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu erstehen
- oder auf Wunsch herstellen zu lassen

Die letztgenannte ist selbstverständlich die teuerste Variante, aber ist Maßanfertigung aus Lübbrechtsen.


Zensur, das hatte ich auch gar nicht gemeint.
Sondern einfach 'mal an den üblichen sozialen Umgang zu erinnern und die Forumsregeln ins Gedächtnis zu rufen.

Ja, das wünsche ich auch ...


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2013)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Es geht mir auf den Geist, wenn sich dann Leute auskotzen (sorry) und pampig werden nur weil "deren" Modell aus der Produktion genommen wird.
> 
> J



Darum gehts doch gar nicht...und wenn doch ein klein bisschen, dann an x-stelle



Tailor made ist schön und gut, auch ein geiler service 

Aber da kriegst du doch "nur" rohre in anderen längen oder/und andere winkel.

Eine total abweichende vorstellung von rad (neuentwicklung) von der bestehenden palette ist so (verständlicherweise) auch bei N nicht möglich...


----------



## swannema (1. September 2013)

Interessant wird es bei einer berechtigten Reklamation.
Fiktion: Mir bricht der Rahmen meines 26er AC und es stellt sich heraus, dass es ein Materialfehler war und die Reklamation berechtigt ist. Was nun, gibt es einen 27.5er/29er Rahmen und ich muss mir neue Anbauteile kaufen oder gibt es einen 26er Customrahmen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. September 2013)

Dann hast du wenigstens ein modernes Rad...


----------



## chorge (1. September 2013)

Ein Nicolai wird nicht ersetzt! Es wird (zum Glück) in Lübbrechtsen repariert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grize (1. September 2013)

Wie in Lübbrechtsen repariert?

Gehen die Dinger etwa irgendwann mal kaputt ?


----------



## Zaskar01 (1. September 2013)

Laut irgendeiner Signatur hier nichtmal nach einem Atomschlag. 

Also eindeutig marketinggebrabbel. pah reparieren => 

Der Rahmen wird vererbt und seinem Enkeln aufgezwungen.


----------



## Timmy35 (1. September 2013)

Solange das so bleibt, werde ich weiter Nicolai fahren, egal ob 26, 27.5 oder 29zoll.


----------



## stuk (1. September 2013)

Von wegen Tonlage: kennt ihr noch die Zeiten wo man hier von einem nicolaimitarbeiter angepöbelt und als nazi beleidigt wurde?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Ich find es gut das N auf 27.5 geht.
> 27,5 fährt sich einfach besser als 26 Zoll und somit werden sich auch die neuen Nicos besser fahren als die alten.





> Der wertvollste Aussage im ganzen Thread, ach was schreib ich, im ganzen Forum !



Fangt ihr schon wieder zu sticheln an 

Nimmt man alle bis jetzt vorliegenden Daten, dann ist die Aussage grundlegend falsch. 27,5Zoll fährt den 26Zöllern im direkten Vergleich immernoch hinterher...also kann es nicht besser sein

Bei uns fahren zich 27,5 Zöller Enduros auf den granitigen Trails umher und die behaupten auch alle das 27,5 Zoll besser ist...aber den Beweis bleibt jeder von ihen schuldig

Mein nächstes Rad, wohl ein ION Pinion, wird wohl auch 650B haben...verdammt schlechtes Gefühl was schlechteres zu kaufen als möglich wäre

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (1. September 2013)

Das ist auch geil


----------



## Bodenprobe (1. September 2013)

Bei der ganzen Diskussion um 650b hat mich interessiert, was Specialzied (hat für mich eine gewisse Indikatorfunktion) 2014 macht. Und siehe da: Nix mit 650b.

Sie bleiben bei der bisherigen Aufteilung 29/26
29 bis hoch zu AM, darüber 26. Beim "Enduro" treffen sich beide Linien. Das gibt es in beiden Varianten, je nach dem ob eher touren- oder abfahrtsorientiert.

Über die 29 Dominanz in der Modellpalette kann man streiten. Mit geht es dabei nur um 3 Feststellungen:

- gar kein 650b
- fürs Grobe 26
- vielleicht ist 650b ja doch noch nicht so ganz "durch".

Vielleicht, denn 2015 ist wieder ein neues Spiel

Jedenfalls halte ich nächsten 2 Jahre eher für unglücklich zum Bikekauf.
Denn neben der Frage was mit 650b generell passiert wird es auch sicher noch eine Lernkurve bei den 650b Geometrien und Parts geben. Und so ein Lernkurven-Bock wollte ich genau so wenig haben wie ein in 3-4 Jahren wieder eingestellten 650b-Zombie, für den es dann doch dauerhaft keine Versorgung mehr gibt.


----------



## chorge (2. September 2013)

Speiseeis hat auf der WM fleißig mit 27.5 experimentier!
Wirst sehen: die Industrie ist sich einig, und drückt das Ding durch...


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Jedenfalls halte ich nächsten 2 Jahre eher für unglücklich zum Bikekauf.
> Denn neben der Frage was mit 650b generell passiert wird es auch sicher noch eine Lernkurve bei den 650b Geometrien und Parts geben. Und so ein Lernkurven-Bock wollte ich genau so wenig haben wie ein in 3-4 Jahren wieder eingestellten 650b-Zombie, für den es dann doch dauerhaft keine Versorgung mehr gibt.




uhhhhhhhhhh da ist was drann...


----------



## Bodenprobe (2. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Speiseeis hat auf der WM fleißig mit 27.5 experimentier!
> Wirst sehen: die Industrie ist sich einig, und drückt das Ding durch...



Ja ich denke das wird so sein. Dachte aber, dass Specialized deswegen dieses 
Jahr schon damit loslegen.
Ich bin zwischendurch mal dem Gedanken verfallen, dass Aron Gwin aus diesem Grund in der laufenden Saison kein Bein auf den Boden bekommt. Die testen an 650b rum und es ist eben kein Selbstläufer. Stabilität, Geometrie, Gewicht......oder 650b ist einfach langsamer als 26 und wenn nächste Saison Alle auf 650b umsteigen stellt sich die Ordnong wieder her.....oder irgendwann ist er wieder schnell und dann heißt es: "650b ist der Renner." Damit wäre dann bewiesen wie toll 650b ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (2. September 2013)

Haha Gwin verkackt es selber! Auf Männerstrecken fährt den Mist eh keiner. Und selbst viele, die die Möglichkeit haben 650 zu fahren tuen es nicht!


----------



## Bodenprobe (2. September 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Haha Gwin verkackt es selber! Auf Männerstrecken fährt den Mist eh keiner. Und selbst viele, die die Möglichkeit haben 650 zu fahren tuen es nicht!



Hmm, noch nicht. Die werden alle bald Ihre Marschbefehle erhalten.
Bei der Mega-Kampagne wird bald kein Fahrer mehr mit dem rosa "ich kann nicht, ich will nicht, und überhaupt 27,5 ist Schei.. für Downhill" Röckchen wedeln können. "Wir zahlen Du fährst, Punkt...und jetzt ab dafür." Und wenn's alle tun passt's ja auch wieder.

Aber werden gerade beim Downhill wirklich "alle" Hersteller auf 27,5 umsteigen? 

Was passiert eigentlich mittelfristig mit den 29ern? Richtig Sinn mache würde aus Sicht der Hersteller eigentlich nur eine einzige Größe, wie bisher mit 26.

Zeit des Umbruchs....alles bleibt neu....


----------



## kephren23 (2. September 2013)

Neu ist immer besser !

Definitiv werden nicht alle drei überleben und 29er ist gesetzt.


----------



## Bodenprobe (2. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Definitiv werden nicht alle drei überleben und 29er ist gesetzt.



Also dauerhaft 2 Größen ah ha..m.E. zwar Schwachsinn aus ökonomischer Sicht. Zumal 27,5 die 29 mindestens genau so gut ersetzen kann wie die 26...eher noch besser. Wenn schon denn schon. 
Anscheinend geht so ganz tabularasa dann wohl doch nicht. Oder war die 29er Kampagne bereits Teil der Gesamtstrategie die jetzt mit 27,5 lediglich weitergeführt wird? Wo ist der Sinn? Dass sich die up-to-date Fetischisten gleich zwei neue Räder kaufen?

Ich brauche die Roadmap der Fahrradindustrie...hat die Jemand? 

Ich mache jedenfalls die nächsten 2-3 Jahre gar nix mehr außer fahren...und zwar mit dem was ich habe. Und dann schaun 'mer mal wie's dann ausschaut. Wenn sich das Ganze bis dahin immer noch nicht zuverlässig ausgeschüttelt hat oder die nächste Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wird.......ich habe immer soo viele Wünsche, muss kein neues Fahrrad sein, solange das alte noch fährt.

...doch, etwas kaufe ich mir noch dazu: Die Tüte Chips zum genüsslichen zuschauen!


----------



## trailterror (2. September 2013)

Einen 30? Jahre alten standard einfach mal so wegradieren geht wohl nicht so leicht  

 So dermassen pessimistisch klangen die bike berichte auch nicht. Das gute alte mass hat noch anhänger, auch bei dem ein oder anderen hersteller 

Der dino wird überleben und wird den untergang der 2 anderen laufradgrössen noch miterleben dürfen  

Der industrie ist so manches zuzutrauen...sogar ein erzwungenes erlöschen von den 29ern....


----------



## kephren23 (3. September 2013)

Das die 29er verschwinden wird nicht passieren.

Und nur weil einiger Hersteller noch 26er im Angebot haben, heißt nicht das es nächstes jahr auch noch der fall ist.
manche waren vielleicht einfach nicht so schnell, das sollte man bedenken.

Is nen bissl schwarzmalerei, aber man muss irgendwann dem Teufel in die Augen blicken!!!
hoffen wir auf das beste!
Nicolai kann sowieso jährlich reagieren.

Egal was kommt!!!!


----------



## trailterror (3. September 2013)

Wie gesagt, ich kann mir mittlerweile "alles" vorstellen 

Aus welchem grund einige noch 26er im programm haben wissen wir nicht, wobei deine vermutung natürlich stimmen könnte.


Interessant ist es aber, dass fast alle gravity events immer noch von 26ern bestimmt werden. Vor 2,3 tagen wurde minaar DH weltmeister, fast alle WC DH's werden auf 26ern gewonnen. Clementz dominiert die enduro series auf dem alten mass. Klar, vielleicht hätten sie auch auf ner anderen laufradgrösse gewonnen vielleicht aber auch nicht...
Smith fliegt mit seinem 27,5 aus der ersten kurve...zufall? Keine ahnung...

Hier noch ein auszug von Orange-Bikes zu ihrem aktuellen alpine 160 auf der HP:

"As far as that old wheel size debate goes, when it come to tight, steep, gnarly and rough; 26 inch wheels with a burly tyre have never let us down, and that's not about to happen. While it's fashionable to assert all the pros and cons of various wheel sizes, sometimes you just need to get on and ride, and that's exactly what this bike is about, no-nonsense ride-ability in the most challenging of situations. Whatever the size of your round things."


Klar könnte man dies nun als werbeblabla abstempeln....kommt mir grad aber ehrlich rüber als so manches 27,5 gequake.....



Abschliessend noch ein lesenswerter beitrag vom user isartrails  :

Zitat von isartrails  
Bin im Gegensatz zum zitierten Vorschreiber ein Zwerg mit 169 cm und doch geht es mir ähnlich.
Fahre seit 25 Jahren Bikes und hab in dem Zeitraum viel Erfahrung sammeln können.
Ich bin einer, wie ihn sich die Industrie wünscht: muss immer gleich das Neueste haben. Eine Trendhure, die sich nicht wehren kann. Muss ich deswegen alles Neue gut finden? Nein.
Habe Federgabeln ans Bike montiert, als die noch temperaturabhängig funktionierten.
Habe Scheibenbremsen gekauft, als die bergab noch regelmäßig ausfielen.
Habe Systemlaufradsätze versucht, als die Speichenreduzierung garantiert zu Brüchen führte.
Habe Tubeless ausprobiert, als man noch jede Stunde nachpumpen musste.
Bin Fullys gefahren, als man in den Entwicklungsstuben noch nicht wußte, wie man die Gewichtsdiskrepanz zwischen Fahrzeug und Fahrer sinnvoll in eine Rahmengeometrie umsetzen sollte und ich hoppelte wie ein weggeworfener Gummiball über die Trails.
Ich hab schon viel Blödsinn der Industrie mitgemacht und mir hinterher die Freiheit einer eigenen Meinung erlaubt: es ist Blödsinn.
Ich hab Steckachsenstandards an Vorderrad und Hinterrad ausprobiert, wo ich nie welche vermisst habe und ich hab keinen Unterschied zu vorher feststellen können, als es noch keine Steckachsenstandards gab.
Ich hab konische Steuerrohre ausprobiert und gelernt, wie man tapered schreibt und weder gewußt noch gemerkt, dass man diese braucht. 

Und jetzt komme ich mal da an, worum es in diesem Thread geht: Ich hab seit 3 Jahren einige 29er und 650B-Bikes ausprobiert. Niner, Speci Epic 29, fuhren sich ausgewogen, aber nichts, was ich brauchen würde. Norco 29 - ganz furchtbar, da stimmte gar nichts. Scott, Cannondale 29, schnell, sehr schnell, aber nicht meine (Bike)-Welt. Sollen die Sausers und Fumics damit über den WC-Parcours prügeln.
650B? Hmmm?
War neugierig, bin einige probegefahren und hab dann dieses Jahr ein Rocky Mountain Altitude 650B gekauft. Was soll ich sagen? War rausgeschmissenes Geld. 
Mein 26" Slayer ist das bessere Enduro-Bike und mein Blur LT das bessere Trailbike. Im neuen Altitude komme ich mir vor wie im Führerstand eines Scania-Trucks. 
Rollt leichter über Hindernisse? Nie im Leben! Und ja, ein Panzer rollt auch leichter über Hindernisse, ist aber nicht das, was ich beim Biken suche. Ich will im Singletrail nicht Krieg spielen mit dem Untergrund. Ich will technisch sauber fahren. Will ich leichter über Hindernisse, muss ich an meiner Fahrtechnik feilen...
Ich hab nur Nachteile gefunden.
Der Bock wiegt ein gutes Kilo mehr als mein vergleichbares Trailbike.
Er ist NICHT wendig und NICHT verspielt.
Es gibt keinen einzigen echten UST-Tubeless-Reifen aus dem Markt für 650B.
Viel Spaß beim Versuch, eine Ersatzspeiche unterwegs auf einem Alpencross zu bekommen.
In meinen Megane Scenic bekomm ich das Bike bei ausgebautem VR nicht mehr vernünftig rein.
Wer mich für hoffnungslos retro hält, bedenke: Ich kauf das Neue auch und erlaube mir im Bedarfsfall trotzdem ein (negatives) Urteil.

Machen wir uns nichts vor: die Laufradgrößen-Treiberei ist allein Marketing und Geldmacherei, that's for sure. 
Brauchen tut das ebensowenig jemand wie x142 oder tapered. Ob ihr das Spiel mitspielt, liegt allein an euch.
Und, ja, bevor ihr jetzt auf mich einhaut: diese subjektiven, fortschrittsfeindlichen Auslassungen gelten selbstverständlich nur für meine Körpergröße in übel gelauntem Zustand und 
[sarcasm] für ein entsprechendes Schmerzensgeld aus der Portokasse der Hersteller wär ich sofort bereit, diesen Beitrag zu löschen, falls das nicht schon längst von den Moderatoren dieses Forums erledigt wurde. [/sarcasm]


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2013)

^^^Vincent musste im IBC-Video öfter mal schmunzeln... was die Laufradgrösse angeht.  

für mich ist die Sache durch,-  650-B und 29 wird sich durchsetzen;- da bringen auch die ganzen weiteren diskusionen nix mehr.


----------



## kephren23 (3. September 2013)

Ja hatte definitiv nen Clown dabei der Vinc.
Sehe das auch so 650 und 29.

Mein nächstes Bike wird definitiv wieder ein Nicolai und wenn es sein muss eben ein gebrauchtes!
Nächstes Jahr wäre ich an einem ION 18 interessiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (3. September 2013)

Mit Pinion ?


----------



## kephren23 (3. September 2013)

und na gelben BOS-Forke ?


----------



## Simbl (3. September 2013)

Mal sehn


----------



## kephren23 (3. September 2013)

genau!
Werde aber wohl eher wieder selber was aufbauen wollen, hab auch schon ne gewisse farbvorstellung.


----------



## vinc (3. September 2013)

Danke KHUJAND. Dass von dir die Einsicht kommt finde ich super. 

Gerne beobachte ich eure Verhaltensweise während eines Videodrehs ( welches geschätzt 20.000 mal gesehen wird) bei dem meistens der erste Versuch im Kasten sein muss. Sorry für meine gute Laune und das viele Lachen...kommt garantiert wieder vor ;-)


----------



## kephren23 (3. September 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Danke KHUJAND. Dass von dir die Einsicht kommt finde ich super.
> 
> Gerne beobachte ich eure Verhaltensweise während eines Videodrehs ( welches geschätzt 20.000 mal gesehen wird) bei dem meistens der erste Versuch im Kasten sein muss. Sorry für meine gute Laune und das viele Lachen...kommt garantiert wieder vor ;-)



, haste super gemacht, der beste Spruch:

"Um dem Laufradgrößen-Overkill ein bisschen Einhalt zu Gewähren" 



Man munkelt KHUJAND hat nen ION 15 bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Man munkelt KHUJAND hat nen ION 15 bestellt




*hust* nie und nimmer...  

aber mein buckliger Schwager mit dem ich schon seit 1994 MTB fahre, hat endlich  sein Liteville 601 (mit 26 Zoll) verkauft , und bat mich bei -N- einen Termin auszumachen für eine Probefahrt eines ION 16 (650 B)  und eines ION 15 (29 Zoll) ...  was soll ich dazu sagen   


was mich angeht,- ich werde natürlich weiterhin nur Nicolai MTB´s fahren,- und eines Tages wohl einen -N- Rollator


----------



## vinc (3. September 2013)

Endlich ein netter Ton hier.  Weiter so


----------



## trailterror (3. September 2013)

Die versöhnung  
Friede Freude Eierkuchen. KHUJAND kauft die bikes wieder, lästert nicht mehr?, und vincent ist happy drüber 

Ich will ja jetzt nicht den spassverderber spielen und es freut mich, dass ihr euch wieder mögt nur ändert es nix an den unrunden ereignissen in jüngster vergangenheit 

Sollte ich mal 27,5'  (aus mangelnden alternativen oder tatsächtlich erfahrener überzeugung) fahren so wird es den faden beigeschmack der finanzgeilheit der indistrie bei mir wohl nie verlieren...

Ich muss raus aufs rad.....

Happy Trails


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Endlich ein netter Ton hier.  Weiter so



Ton hin Ton her Vinc. 
nichtsdestotrotz ... werden aufgrund der kompl. neuen Ausrichtung einige Leute (auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis ) der Fa. Nicolai den Rücken  zukehren, und ihre  Bikes ende der Saison verkaufen, und sich keinen neuen -N- Rahmen mehr kaufen, das finde ich schade...

aber wie man sieht,- die einen gehen die anderen kommen.  

das Rad wird sich weiter drehen ob 26   27,5  oder 29 zoll.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die versöhnung
> Friede Freude Eierkuchen. KHUJAND kauft die bikes wieder, lästert nicht mehr?, und vincent ist happy drüber
> 
> Ich will ja jetzt nicht den spassverderber spielen und es freut mich, dass ihr euch wieder mögt nur ändert es nix an den unrunden ereignissen in jüngster vergangenheit




hee ??? was erzählst du da ?


----------



## raschaa (3. September 2013)

bringen die jetzt achteckige laufräder in 28,7"????


----------



## vinc (3. September 2013)

....den Rücken zukehren und sich vermutlich im Kreis drehen um dann festzustellen dass alle um sie herum bereits auf den anderen LRS Größen unterwegs sind. 

Wir haben unsere Mitarbeiterzahl in den letzten acht Jahren verdoppelt und sind immer mit der Zeit gegangen, haben aktuelle Geometrien und Standards verbaut um uns weiterhin am Markt positionieren und behaupten zu können.
Der unverwechselbare NICOLAI Style ist da nie auf der Strecke geblieben. Auch jetzt nicht. 
Sollen wir jetzt diese 15 Leute rausschmeißen und die Marktentwicklung an uns vorbeiziehen lasssen? Ganz sicher nicht. 

Ich verstehe alle eure Sorgen und kann diese auch nachvollziehen.
Dass es einen Umbruch in Sachen Laufradgrößen geben wird konntet ihr euch, die ihr alle die Branche mit  Argusaugen verfolgt, sicherlich denken und ist nur als logischer Schluss zu verstehen.

Und bitte, ich möchte hier nicht wieder eine Auswertung unserer Löhne Auftragszahlen oder Bilanzen sehen.

Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen nach Lübbrechtsen zu kommen und die Räder probezufahren. (so wie ihr auch von den bisherigen Modellen überzeugt wurdet)


----------



## Dutshlander (3. September 2013)

Ða daÐÐ  Ðichts wie hiÐ, ich werde bestimmt mal kommeÐ.

Leider nicht so bald da ich erst mal das Helius Ac-Pinion und mein Argon, wo ich super zufrieden mit bin, noch ein wenig behalten werde. Aber die Zeit wird kommen.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Martin1508 (3. September 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen nach Lübbrechtsen zu kommen und die Räder probezufahren. (so wie ihr auch von den bisherigen Modellen überzeugt wurdet)


 
Wieso? Kommst du nicht zum Pufftreffen? Wer schlägt denn von euch beim Rainer auf?

Gruß,

martin


----------



## vinc (3. September 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wieso? Kommst du nicht zum Pufftreffen? Wer schlägt denn von euch beim Rainer auf?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> martin




....achso na klar, das Pufftreffen.  Ich werde leider nicht dabei sein (Wochenend-Studium) 

Franzi und Moritz werden mit dem Bus voller 2014er Modelle aufschlagen ;-) 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (3. September 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ton hin Ton her Vinc.
> nichtsdestotrotz ... werden aufgrund der kompl. neuen Ausrichtung einige Leute (auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis ) der Fa. Nicolai den Rücken  zukehren, und ihre  Bikes ende der Saison verkaufen, und sich keinen neuen -N- Rahmen mehr kaufen, das finde ich schade...



Nun ja, die Grundthematik 27,5//29 kann man nicht ernsthaft bei der Firma -N- abladen. Dort hätte, würde ich schätzen, niemand einen 29er oder 27,5 Wecbsel in den Raum geworfen. Da sind andere Mächte Am Werk. Insofern muss auch niemand aus diesem Grund der Firm -N- den Rücken kehren, wohin denn auch? Woanders findet er dann auch kein anderes Laufradkonzept. Und ob jemand mit der Modelpalette hinkommt ist eine Frage jedes Modellwechsels. Das der momentan (bei allen Herstellern) umfangreicher ausfällt liegt am neuen Laufradkonzept, nicht an -N, wie gesagt. Da finde ich den klaren eindeutigen Schnitt von -N- eher positiv weil klar und deutlich.

Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich aus beschriebenen Gründen mit einem Kauf anwarte bis sich das 27,5er Thema gesetzt hat.

Und ob 27,5 oder nicht ist mir auf die bloße Radgrösse bezogen ziemlich Einerlei. Bloß beim Downhill frage ich mich.

Die politische Komponente regt mich aber ziemlich auf. Denn was bei dem ganzen am Ende übrig bleibt ist ein unnötig hohes Gewicht im Vergleich zum herkömmlichen 26er, der Rest wiegt sich wohl irgendwie aus...und das ohne sonstigen Nutzen für die Verbraucher.
Aus Konsumentensicht überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Für einige Teile der Indistrie vorübergehend ein gutes Geschäft.


----------



## wildbiker (3. September 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Das ist auch geil



Jepp

So nen T-shirt hätte ich gerne...


----------



## Bodenprobe (3. September 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> bringen die jetzt achteckige laufräder in 28,7"????



Das führt die Industrie dann 2020 zusammen mit 26,85 ein. Dann braucht's mal wieder einen neuen Schub.....äh, dann haben wissenschaftliche biomechanische Analysen ergeben, dass die Anpassung der Standardgrössen 27,5 und 29 auf das neue Mass erhebliche Vorteile hinsichtlich der Kontolle und Energieeffizienz bedeuten.


----------



## stuk (3. September 2013)

Fahre ja kein n mehr, aber 29er ist jetzt sich nach zwei Wochen vinchgau und Gardasee echt für mich perfekt. Probiert es mal aus.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. September 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen nach Lübbrechtsen zu kommen und die Räder probezufahren. (so wie ihr auch von den bisherigen Modellen überzeugt wurdet)



ich glaub ich muss euch auch mal wieder besuchen


----------



## kephren23 (3. September 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> ....achso na klar, das Pufftreffen.  Ich werde leider nicht dabei sein (Wochenend-Studium)
> 
> Franzi und Moritz werden mit dem Bus voller 2014er Modelle aufschlagen ;-)
> 
> Viele Grüße



Na da haste dich ja geschickt aus der Affäre gezogen!
Die armen Franzi und Moritz, mit den Hardcore N-Jüngern.
NA vielleicht kommt der KHUJAND dann doch .


----------



## Bodenprobe (4. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kann mir mittlerweile "alles" vorstellen
> 
> 
> Interessant ist es aber, dass fast alle gravity events immer noch von 26ern bestimmt werden. Vor 2,3 tagen wurde minaar DH weltmeister, fast alle WC DH's werden auf 26ern gewonnen.
> Smith fliegt mit seinem 27,5 aus der ersten kurve...zufall? Keine ahnung...



War ein gutes Rennen sich die Parade der Laufradgrössen in direkten Vergleich anzuschauen.
Unabhängig von den Ergebnissen lagen für mein Auge die 26er am besten, die 27,5er waren schon wesentlich unruhiger und der arme Mitch Ropelato musste mit dem 29er Speiseeis Flummi runterhoppeln; das hat auf den Augen wehgetan. Und diese Strecke war schon eher perfekt für die größeren Größen. Das hätte ich vorweg so nicht erwartet. Dort hätte ich eigentlich die 27,5er vorn gesehen.

So wie ich DH fahre ist es eh egal ob 26 oder 27,5. Aber für die Profis ist es m.E. ein Rückschritt.


----------



## berkel (4. September 2013)

Du willst nicht ernsthaft die Laufruhe eines DH-Bikes mit der eines Enduros vergleichen?
Warum muss man krampfhaft nach irgendwelchen vermeintlichen Gründen suchen warum die größeren LR doch nicht so gut sind? Es gibt Nachteile, aber das sind nicht die herbei gesuchten/gewünschten.


----------



## Bodenprobe (4. September 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Du willst nicht ernsthaft die Laufruhe eines DH-Bikes mit der eines Enduros vergleichen?



Downhill, Enduro, vergleichen?

Ich betrachte lediglich die Räder, die in Pietermaritzburg am Start waren miteinander, wie sie für DH taugen. Den Vergleich haben die hergestellt, die ein 29er zusammen mit 26 und 27,5 Rädern in einer DH Weltmeisterschaft eingesetzt haben. Das war nicht meine Idee.

Und meine Erkenntnis daraus war, dass die "kleinen" 26er besser lagen, als alle größeren. Und das, wahrscheinlich zu Testzwecken bestimmungsfremd eingesetzte Specialized 29er, wirklich schlecht lag, eigentlich erwartungsgemäß. Und dass für Profidownhiller 27,5 im Vergleich mit 26 wohl eher ein Rückschritt bedeutet.

Und ich habe schon mehrfach gesagt, dass ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen größere Laufräder an sich habe. Ich fahre sei Jahren bereits u.a. ein 29er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Du willst nicht ernsthaft die Laufruhe eines DH-Bikes mit der eines Enduros vergleichen? Warum muss man krampfhaft nach irgendwelchen vermeintlichen Gründen suchen warum die größeren LR doch nicht so gut sind? Es gibt Nachteile, aber das sind nicht die herbei Gesuchten.



Der dritte Platz war ein Enduro, allerdings kein 29Zoll, aber es hatte trotzdem Laufruhe

Bei so einem Hochgeschwindigkeitskurs wird der Laufradgrößenvorteil doch eh durch den höheren Rollwidestand wieder zeitlich vernichtet...oder net

G.


----------



## berkel (4. September 2013)

Sam Hill ist auf seinem 26er über den Lenker geflogen. Klarer Fall, 26" taugt nichts, mit größeren LR wäre das nicht passiert. Alles andere wäre reine Spekulation. Manmanman


----------



## Bodenprobe (4. September 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Sam Hill ist auf seinem 26er über den Lenker geflogen. Klarer Fall, 26" taugt nichts, mit größeren LR wäre das nicht passiert. Alles andere wäre reine Spekulation. Manmanman



Einezlsachverhalte sind kein Beweis für irgendetwas in keine Richtung. Ich spreche von dem generellen Eindruck der sich mir über 2 Stunden Pietermatizburg hinweg aufgedrängt hat. 

Schade, ich kenne leider so wenig Worldcup Downhiller, sonst könnte ich fragen und wüsste es genau. Also kann ich nur mit den Möglichkeiten beobachten, die sich mir bieten.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Sam Hill ist auf seinem 26er über den Lenker geflogen. Klarer Fall, 26" taugt nichts, mit größeren LR wäre das nicht passiert. Alles andere wäre reine Spekulation. Manmanman



Du hast doch gerade gesagt das man ein 29er Enduro nicht mit einem 26Dh Bike vergleichen kann. Was hat sich dieser Profi nur dabei gedacht, bei der Weltmeisterschaft im Downhill mit einem Rad anzutreten, das man so garnet mit den anderen Rädern die da noch so fahren vergleichen kann 
War auf jedenfall ein richtiger Griff in den Lokus...und das nicht wegen dem Sturz am Anfang, sonder im Gesamten. 
Ein 29er Enduro mit den 29er Federwegseinbußen ist halt mal das schlechtere Rad beim DH gegenüber einem 26er Enduro mit etwas mehr Federweg. 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (4. September 2013)

Ich freu mich auf mein 26er Enduro!!!


----------



## vinc (4. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf mein 26er Enduro!!!



...wenn das endlich mal fertig ist mach ich drei Kreuze XXX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (4. September 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> ...wenn das endlich mal fertig ist mach ich drei Kreuze XXX



und ich das vierte


----------



## KHUJAND (4. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Na da haste dich ja geschickt aus der Affäre gezogen!
> Die armen Franzi und Moritz, mit den Hardcore N-Jüngern.
> NA vielleicht kommt der KHUJAND dann doch .



ich komme leider wieder nicht... 

aber zu den  "Traildays in Ratingen"


----------



## Physio (4. September 2013)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> und ich das vierte




...und ich das fünfte X... Das Teil dürfte nen Knaller werden...

Apropos 27,5"... @vinc : Da is am 26.8. ne kleine Argon-AM-Bestellung in deinen Mailpostkasten hineingeflattert...


----------



## kephren23 (4. September 2013)

Ich mach das letzte Kreuz!!! Nen richtig großes. Das war fast wie ne echte Geburt, nur nich ganz so lang.


----------



## pfalz (4. September 2013)

> So nen T-shirt hätte ich gerne...



ich auch...


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich mach das letzte Kreuz!!! Nen richtig großes. Das war fast wie ne echte Geburt, nur nich ganz so lang.



Sag bloß, du bist wirklich fertig Auf das ION in Endversion bin ich auch wirklich gespannt
Und zu der Thematik bezüglich Laufradgrößen ist ja eigentlich eh genug geschrieben worden und ich weiß, dass 27,5 jetzt auch wirklich gut fährt und doch bleibt 26 meine große Liebe und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern und der fade Beigeschmack bleibt einfach, dass hier die Industrie einfach ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste eine neues Maß durchdrücken möchte, aber der Markt wird auch dafür da sein, aber es wird höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mein Markt werden
Die neue Nicolai-Modellpalette ist auf jeden Fall, wie immer einfach klasse und die Laufradgröße ändert auch nichts an der Qualität, die in Lübbrechtsen gefertigt wird aber ein wenig mehr Platz für 26 würd man sich schon wünschen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2013)

Was eigentlich noch tragischer ist als diese Laufradgröße, weil wer sein Nicolai hat, der kann noch lange mit seiner Laufradgröße spaß haben, wird eher der Gabelmarkt sein
Wer sich 2012 fürs Standardhelius entschieden hat, mit dem Gedanken es laaaaange zu fahren, der muß schon gukken den Zug für eine vernünftige Erstatzgabel Gabel net zu verpassen

 @vinc: Kann man das Effigear auch irgendwo probefahren??????????? 
Und hast du eine persönliche Meinung zum Schaltverhalten von dem Getriebe

G.


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2013)

Bzgl. Gabelmarkt...

Wird die gute alte lyric rc2dh solo air 170mm/20mm achse im rock shox portfolie 2014 weiterhin angeboten oder ist die jetzt der enduro light pike zum opfer gefallen?


----------



## vinc (4. September 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> ich auch...




wir würden gern eine limitierte Sonderserie anbieten. 200 Stück in Jersey grau. 
Was haltet ihr davon? 

@kephren ob du´s bis zum 14.12 schaffst ist fraglich


----------



## Timmy35 (4. September 2013)

Ich würde eins nehmen. Aber lieber in original lila. Grau ist doch langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. September 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> wir würden gern eine limitierte Sonderserie anbieten. 200 Stück in Jersey grau.
> Was haltet ihr davon?



bin dabei... 1 x in L. bitte.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bzgl. Gabelmarkt...
> 
> Wird die gute alte lyric rc2dh solo air 170mm/20mm achse im rock shox portfolie 2014 weiterhin angeboten .....?



Ja, gibts weiter.

G.


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2013)

Prima 

 @vinc

Bin auch ein abnehmer


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2013)

Jersey grau ist gut, wär ich auch dabei

 @trailterror: Auf meiner 2014er war sogar ein kleiner weißer Aufkleber, "nur" auf dem Casting, mit dem Hinweiß 26".....

G.


----------



## pfalz (4. September 2013)

@vinc

Sehr gute Idee 

Bin dabei, Farbe wurscht, solange es nicht Pink ist . Größe L


----------



## US. (4. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was eigentlich noch tragischer ist als diese Laufradgröße, weil wer sein Nicolai hat, der kann noch lange mit seiner Laufradgröße spaß haben, wird eher der Gabelmarkt sein
> Wer sich 2012 fürs Standardhelius entschieden hat, mit dem Gedanken es laaaaange zu fahren, der muß schon gukken den Zug für eine vernünftige Erstatzgabel Gabel net zu verpassen



Genau. Ich bring mein altes 26"er Roß jetzt auf Vordermann und verschiebe eine Kaufentscheidung erst mal.
Dazu gibts wohl auch eine Ersatzgabel zur Marzocchi 66, die es ja nicht mehr gibt.
Die nächsten Jahre gibts aber sicher noch ein paar richtige Federgabeln, die nicht gleich nach Motorrad aka DC ausschauen, aber auch keine Zahnstocherstandrohre mit putziger 15er Achse haben.

Ein Lichtblick ist die neue X-Fusion Metric. Gibt aber auch weiterhin die Fox 36 als Float und Van. Und nachwievor kann man sich aus Ersatzteilen eine 180er Lyrik basteln.
Nicht zu vergessen die BOS Idylle SC Air.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## WODAN (4. September 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> wir würden gern eine limitierte Sonderserie anbieten. 200 Stück in Jersey grau.
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> @kephren ob du´s bis zum 14.12 schaffst ist fraglich



1x Größe L für mich bitte


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Genau. Ich bring mein altes 26"er Roß jetzt auf Vordermann und verschiebe eine Kaufentscheidung erst mal.
> Dazu gibts wohl auch eine Ersatzgabel zur Marzocchi 66, die es ja nicht mehr gibt.
> Die nächsten Jahre gibts aber sicher noch ein paar richtige Federgabeln, die nicht gleich nach Motorrad aka DC ausschauen, aber auch keine Zahnstocherstandrohre mit putziger 15er Achse haben.
> 
> ...



Wollt eigentlich nur auf die 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohre raus. Der Gabelmarkt wird da schon übeschaubar RS wird die Lyrik weiter in dem Standard anbieten. In wie weit sie wirklich dann auf dem Markt zu finden ist
Ein Freund hat sein Helius deswegen sicherheitshalber schonmal verscherbelt...und wartet aber jetzt sehnsüchtig aufs ION16 (natürlich in 26"  )

G.


----------



## kephren23 (4. September 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> wir würden gern eine limitierte Sonderserie anbieten. 200 Stück in Jersey grau.
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> @kephren ob du´s bis zum 14.12 schaffst ist fraglich



Das schaff ich, definitiv!  aber was ist denn am 14.12? Hat klick gemacht, dann sind die 9 monate um 
ich würde auch t-shirt nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (4. September 2013)

beim t-shirt-kauf wäre ich auch dabei...


----------



## psychoo2 (4. September 2013)

Ich würd auch eins nehmen....Farbe is mir egal ......
  @vinc.. mach doch nen eigenen Tread auf


----------



## svennox (4. September 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Am letzten Wochenende haben wir unseren 18. Geburtstag in Lübbrechtsen gefeiert.
> 
> Die Geschenke haben wir uns selbst gemacht. Die Modelle für 2014
> 
> ...



..NICOLAI ist sehr sehr..... schön.....! 
ABER schade das ich gerade lesen muss, dass es nur ca. 60 Stück von dem ARGON-FATY geben wird !
WAS WIRD ES DENN KOSTEN, inkl. CarbonDrive usw. wie abgebildet ?


----------



## kephren23 (4. September 2013)

Rahmenpreis ist 1350


----------



## svennox (4. September 2013)

..den RahmenPreis von ca. 1350,-â¬ kannte ich schon..! ..trotzdem DANKE 

....also versuche ich mal selbst zu rechnen...
es wird komplett mindestens 3999,-â¬ ...hÃ¶chst wahrscheinlich kosten, 
nehme ich jetzt so mal an, WISSEN tue ich dies natÃ¼rl. nicht, deshalb fragte ich ja auch ?!?!? 


ps. DAS hier schrieb ich auch schon in einem anderen THREAD ! ..d.h. falls jemand die LINKS nicht kennt...
*DIESE LINKS SIND WIRKLICH SEHR INTERESSANT*


> svennox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .. ich war gerade mal auf der Seite www.fat-bikes.com ..
> ...



..


----------



## Timmy35 (4. September 2013)

In dem Eurobike-Video sagt Vinc, dass es auf 60 Stück pro Jahr limitiert wird. Höher wird die Nachfrage wohl auch nicht sein. Es sei denn, es fällt 2015 schon wieder aus dem Programm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (4. September 2013)

@vinc
ein T-Shirt in "L" würde ich auch nehmen

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Martin1508 (4. September 2013)

@_vinc_:

Daumen hoch zum T-shirt. Wobei ich ja nen Enduro/DH Trikot in dem Style viel geiler finden würde. Nur mal so am Rande.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Rotzbengel (4. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was eigentlich noch tragischer ist als diese Laufradgröße, weil wer sein Nicolai hat, der kann noch lange mit seiner Laufradgröße spaß haben, wird eher der Gabelmarkt sein
> Wer sich 2012 fürs Standardhelius entschieden hat, mit dem Gedanken es laaaaange zu fahren, der muß schon gukken den Zug für eine vernünftige Erstatzgabel Gabel net zu verpassen
> 
> G.



Ich habe mich auch 2012 für ein Helius entschieden und werde zwar noch lange 26er Spaß haben. Aber leid tun mir alle, die sich 2014 nach einem neuen Bike umsehen wollen. Keine einfache Entscheidung. Das wird auch Nicolai am Umsatz spüren.


----------



## Dutshlander (4. September 2013)

Rotzbengel schrieb:


> Das wird auch Nicolai am Umsatz spüren.


Hallooooo, nun is aber gut mit diese blödeleien, lese dochmal den kompletten Fred und du wirst merken "ist schon genug durchgekaut worden"
PUNKT
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Rotzbengel (4. September 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hallooooo, nun is aber gut mit diese blödeleien, lese dochmal den kompletten Fred und du wirst merken "ist schon genug durchgekaut worden"
> PUNKT
> Groetjes D-Lander



Huuups, oh nein. Stimmt, ist ja der Smiley-Marathon-Fred.


----------



## acid-driver (4. September 2013)

Jup. son Shirt nehm ich auch. Und evtl noch n ION


----------



## swannema (4. September 2013)

ein T-Shirt in "M" würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## codit (4. September 2013)

ich auch, aber in L


----------



## provester (4. September 2013)

+1 in L


----------



## Physio (4. September 2013)

1x Größe L bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (4. September 2013)

1x Größe L für mich auch !


----------



## Garrett (4. September 2013)

1x Größe M für mich bitte!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (4. September 2013)

1x in L ;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (4. September 2013)

@vinc: Also nich lang schnacken, Kopf in Nacken. Mach ma fetisch die Bestellung. Ihr werdet das Zeugs schon los.


----------



## Loisl13 (4. September 2013)

Martin15g19577 schrieb:
			
		

> @vinc: Also nich lang schnacken, Kopf in Nacken. Mach ma fetisch die Bestellung. Ihr werdet das Zeugs schon los.



Yepp, nach dem ganzen hin und her mal nen richtig guter vorschlag nehme auch eins in L


----------



## OldSchool (4. September 2013)

Nehme eins in XL.


----------



## Loisl13 (4. September 2013)

Hatte ich vergessen zu fragen. 
Weiß jemand was das ION16 als 650er mehr kosten soll?  Oder bleibt es gar gleich?


----------



## nicolai.fan (4. September 2013)

gleicher Preis


----------



## tommi101 (5. September 2013)

Moin..
Für mich bitte auch ein Shirt in L
(Und eins für meinen Kumpel...auch in L)

Danköööööö...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (5. September 2013)

Is doch kein bestellthread


----------



## Stevensf9 (5. September 2013)

Schade auch! Ich würde auch eins in L nehmen!


----------



## derAndre (5. September 2013)

So schnell ist die Diskussion um die Modelpalette vergessen  Geschickter Schachzug, hehe.


----------



## Stevensf9 (5. September 2013)

Naja, ich finde 29er ja eh klasse. Allerdings bin ich auch knapp 1,90 m...


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> So schnell ist die Diskussion um die Modelpalette vergessen  Geschickter Schachzug, hehe.


 
vergessen sicherlich nicht.

ich denk es wurde aber mittlerweile genug gemotzt, gemeckert, gelobt und diskutiert


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2013)

Genau...aber wann gibts jetzt ein ION 16 Effigaer zum Probefahren Die Riemenüberstzung möchte ich aber so haben das es mehr leichte Bergaufgänge hat...kauf ich ungesehen, wenns schwarz oder silber ist 
Beim schnell Fahren tret ich schon länger nimmer...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (5. September 2013)

Nochmal zu den Laufradgrößen: Wenn Federweg gefragt (180mm+) ist, dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das ein 29" und bedingt ein 27,5" eine Alternative zu 26" sein kann. Ich fahre selbst ein Argon CC 29er und kann mich grundsätzlich selbst als kleiner Mensch (unter 1,70) bei normale Touren, CC-Rennen und Marathons nicht beklagen, aber ein großes Laufrad kann doch nicht ernsthaft Federweg ersetzen, zumindest nicht so signifikant, dass 20-30mm ausgeglichen werden können. Deshalb liebe ich auch mein Helius-FR mit 26" und werde das niemals hergeben. Im DH-Bereich auf "richtigen" DH-Strecken muss man erstmal sehen, ob sich hier die größeren LR überhaupt durchsetzen können. 
Aus meiner Sicht ist die 27,5" Größe nur deshalb überhaupt ein Thema geworden, weil im CC-Rennsport viele kleinere Leute mit den 29ern nicht zurecht kamen und mit den 26"-Rädern einen Nachteil hatten und eine Alternative her musste. Insofern habe ich mit der 27,5"-Größe auch kein Problem, weil ich denke, dass die bei mir auch gut passen wird und es aufgrund der geringen Unterschiede eigentlich egal ist, ob 26" oder 27,5", außer man fährt DH-Rennen.
Ich habe deshalb auch kein Problem mit der Nicolai-Strategie und einer Firma deshalb den Rücken zu kehren, ist doch totaler Blödsinn. Ich bin und bleibe N-Fan!


----------



## acid-driver (5. September 2013)

Naja, aus Trotz den Rahmen zu verkaufen finde ich auch irgendwie zu kurz gedacht.

Ich werde mir bei N mal einen Termin geben lassen, um 650B zu testen, evtl sogar mit dem Argon, dann habe ich einen direkten Vergleich zu meinem 26er Argon.

Aufgrund dieser Erfahrung werde ich mir dann entweder ein ION16 in 26" direkt bestellen oder ein 650B wenns soweit ist. 

Ärgerlich ist wie gesagt nur, dass es keine Übergangs-Zeit wie damals bei den Tapered-Steuerrohren bei den Gabeln gab. 
Gerade so ein Ausfallende sollte doch keine Arbeit für eine Maschinenbaufirma sein. Und wenn ich mir mein Argon so angucke, passt in den Hinterbau auch ohne irgendwas ein 12mm höheres Rad rein.

Alles auf einen Schlag umrüsten ist halt echt teuer. Zumal es sich bei den benötigten Teilen um die drei teuersten Teile am Fahrrad handelt.
Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, mein 26"-Zeug zu fahren, hätte ich auch garnicht die Qual der Wahl mit dem "entweder oder" sondern könnte mir ein ION kaufen, welches auch in zwei Jahren noch "fahrbar" ist. 

Wenn sogar die Carver-Jungs ein alternatives Ausfallende hinbekommen, dann Ihr doch erst recht oder?? Evtl sogar noch in schick gefräst und eloxiert und alle wären zufrieden 

T-Shirt-Nachtrag: L bitte


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2013)

Acid ^^
so ´ne auswechselbare adapter bastellösung (gerade am hinterbau) finde ich nicht gerade vorteilhaft.


----------



## acid-driver (5. September 2013)

Artur,

warum nicht? Das Ausfallende ist doch auch geschraubt?


----------



## Timmy35 (5. September 2013)

Ich möchte auch lieber einen Rahmen, der für 26 oder 27,5 optimiert wurde.
Es ändert sich auch die Gabeleinbaulänge und damit auch die Tretlagerhöhe selbst wenn der Adapter die größere Bauhöhe des Hinterrades ausgleicht.


----------



## US. (5. September 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Acid ^^
> so ´ne auswechselbare adapter bastellösung (gerade am hinterbau) finde ich nicht gerade vorteilhaft.



Die gabs früher schon bei Nicolai und war mitnichten eine Bastellösung.
Man kann damit auch gleich die Winkeleinstellung erschlagen.
Bei einem Hardtail ganz trivial.

Beim Fully mit Horstlink ändert man aber zugegebermaßen die Kinematik, da sich mit dem Ausfallende auch die Abstände zum Horstlink ändern.

Wenn man sich Yokes  der veralteten 26er anschaut, dann funktionieren die ohnehin mit einem leicht größeren Radius problemlos oder gar besser.  So ist es bei meinem Helius AM, beim ION 18 und bei vielen anderen Nicolais. Wahrscheinlich reicht es, wenn man gut die Hälfte des größeren Radius (12,5mm von 26 zu 27,5) kompensiert. Also ein Ausfallende, da das Rad um 7mm nach oben und 7mm nach hinten setzt. Das Tretlager wandert dann um 7mm nach oben, vorausgesetzt das Vorderrad tut das auch. Verschmerzbar oder erwünscht je nachdem

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## US. (5. September 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch lieber einen Rahmen, der für 26 oder 27,5 optimiert wurde.
> Es ändert sich auch die Gabeleinbaulänge und damit auch die Tretlagerhöhe selbst wenn der Adapter die größere Bauhöhe des Hinterrades ausgleicht.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Größere Räder gibts nicht umsonst. Weder 27,5 noch 29.
Sie kosten  Federweg, Gewicht, Steifigkeit und Bauraum/ Bauhöhe.
Wenn du die Höhe des Vorderbaus konstant halten möchtest, mußt  du beim 27,5er einfach den Fedweg  an der Gabel um 25mm reduzieren. Das gilt für den Nachrüster und Konstrukteur gleichermaßen.
Das erklärt auch warum es derzeit kaum vernünftige Gabeln für 27,5 gibt ;-)


Gruß, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Die gabs früher schon bei Nicolai



früher ? 
ist noch garnicht so lange her... 






und wehe dem die hinterbauten sind gepulvert dann sind die stellen schnell verhunst ?  

dann lieber neue Geo. und  feste ausfaller.


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2013)

Ich hätt mir der flexibilität wegen auch austauschbare ausfallenden gewünscht. Wie US schon angedeutet hat. Die (wohl kaum spürbaren  ) "vorteile" gibts nicht umsonst. die längeren kettenstreben nerven mich glaub ich am meisten.... dann die steileren LW oder eben die längeren radstände...weniger FW..alles auch nix was ich mir unbedingt wünsche....
aber mei...bringt eh nix...es kommen am ion 16 650B eh keine austauschbaren


----------



## wildbiker (6. September 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Gerade so ein Ausfallende sollte doch keine Arbeit für eine Maschinenbaufirma sein. Und wenn ich mir mein Argon so angucke, passt in den Hinterbau auch ohne irgendwas ein 12mm höheres Rad rein.



dachte ich mir neulich auch. sieht so aus, am unteren u. oberen yoke ist zwar noch ausreichend platz, aber dann passen keine dicken Reifen bzw. 2.4er mehr rein...AM Hardtail mit 150 oder 160er Gabel und dann dünnen 650b XC-Reifchen 


Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (6. September 2013)

Also bei meinem Argon würde ein breiterer Reifen sogar besser passen, wenn er weiter vorne säße. Dann wäre er vom Yoke umschlossen. Jetzt würde ein breiter Reifen wahrscheinlich schleifen (fahre 2.2er und bin eigentlich auch damit zufrieden...)


----------



## US. (6. September 2013)

Auf der N-homepage ist die Preisliste 2014 veröffentlicht.
Hier finden wir auch den Hinweis zum Federweg des ION 16, 27,5": 150mm.
Wie gesagt; es gibt nichts umsonst.

D.h. wer glaubt mehr als 150mm zu brauchen, wird 2014 bei Nicolai nicht fündig. Schade.
Das ION20-DH ist aufgrund des Schwingendrehpunkts und einiger anderer DH-spezifischer Merkmale nicht sinnvoll als Freerider aufbaubar.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Auf der N-homepage ist die Preisliste 2014 veröffentlicht.
> Hier finden wir auch den Hinweis zum Federweg des ION 16, 27,5": 150mm.
> Wie gesagt; es gibt nichts umsonst.
> 
> ...



Doppelt blöd, wenn man eh lieber Richtung 170 gehabt hätte und 160 schon die unterste Grenze für einen war

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Federweg des ION 16, 27,5": 150mm.



oh...


----------



## trailterror (6. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Doppelt blöd, wenn man eh lieber Richtung 170 gehabt hätte und 160 schon die unterste Grenze für einen war
> 
> G.



Genau mein empfinden 

Ich finds auch schade....Gern, sehr gern würd ich bei der Marke bleiben, aber es ist irgendwie nix richtig richtig passendes dabei 

Dieses jahr kauf ich mir aber eh kein neues mehr und eib meinem Helius AM treu 

Es wär wirklich wünschenswert, wenn N eins mit 170mm nachlegen könnte, dabei 26 und 650b aufbaubar....


----------



## der-gute (6. September 2013)

Warum interessiert ihr euch nicht dann erst dafür, wenn ihr nen neuen Rahmen braucht?

Warum macht ihr euch ein Problem, wo ihr noch keines haben müsst?

Wenn 2014 der Anbieter X das perfekteste aller Räder rausbringt, würdet ihr dann trotzdem N kaufen? Nur der Marke wegen?

Mei o mei...ihr seid schlimmer als junge Mädels mit Liebeskummer...


----------



## psychoo2 (6. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Auf der N-homepage ist die Preisliste 2014 veröffentlicht.
> Hier finden wir auch den Hinweis zum Federweg des ION 16, 27,5": 150mm.
> Wie gesagt; es gibt nichts umsonst.
> 
> ...


 
Oh verdammt...ich hab genau zu der Gruppe gehört für die die 160mm schon untere Grenze waren....jetzt muss ich fast dieses Jahr noch zuschlagen und auf 26" bleiben.

Interresant wäre dann auch wo der Unterschied dann zum Helius AC liegt....haben dann beide 27.5 und 150mm Federweg...wieder ein Rahmen den man sich dann hätte sparen können.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Oh verdammt...ich hab genau zu der Gruppe gehört für die die 160mm schon untere Grenze waren....jetzt muss ich fast dieses Jahr noch zuschlagen und auf 26" bleiben.
> 
> Interresant wäre dann auch wo der Unterschied dann zum Helius AC liegt....haben dann beide 27.5 und 150mm Federweg...wieder ein Rahmen den man sich dann hätte sparen können.



Ich gehör auch zu der Gruppe 650B hätte ich gerade noch verschmerzen können, aber 150mm liegt unter meiner Grenze

Zum Rahmensparen...wie du schon schreibst, warum ist das AM nochmal weggefallen 

   @der-gute: Ich plane schon immer 1Jahr vor, schau welche Probleme das Rad in dem Jahr bei Anderen macht und wenn alles paßt, dann kauf ichs. Drum interessierts mich jetzt schon...bzw. jetzt eigentlich nimmer

G.


----------



## US. (6. September 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mei o mei...ihr seid schlimmer als junge Mädels mit Liebeskummer...



Da is was dran 
Umschauen darf man sich ja mal...

Es ist halt so: "Brauchen" tut doch keiner von uns alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Hobel. Aber Spaß machts schon 

So hätte ich mir schon ein ION17 vorstellen können.
Federweg 170mm bei 27,5" mit Option auf 26".
Für Gabel 27,5" mit 170mm/160mm oder 180er 26"
Gewicht 300g unter ION18/20

Aber ein 150mm Allmountain mit große Räder löst nicht den Kaufreiz aus.
Da gibts jetzt ION15, Helius AC, ION16 650B.

Na ja, schaun mer mal was 2015 bringt. In der Zwischenzeit kann man sich ja paar nette Parts ans bike schrauben 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (6. September 2013)

Ich hoffe, dass die Teilevetsorgung nicht kfr. wegbricht. 

Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass in 2 Jahren kein vernünftiger Reifen mehr verfügbar wäre oder die Gabeln....
Na ja, momentan wird es noch genug Bestands-26 geben.

Wenn die Hersteller schnell und sicher neue Bikes verkaufen wollen, müssten sie eigentlich alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen, dass die Versorgung recht flott abebbt.
Und die Parts-Hersteller haben sicher auch Interesse daran diesen Variantenoverkill schnell zu beseitigen.

Das macht mir Sorgen, ansonsten könnte ich laaange mit meinem Helius AM zurande kommen.


----------



## Ialocin (6. September 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Teilevetsorgung nicht kfr. wegbricht.



Nicht, wenn PUKY jetzt die Modellpalette auf 26" erweitert...


----------



## Bodenprobe (6. September 2013)

...hehehe


----------



## trailterror (6. September 2013)

Man verkleinert die palette, was nach den aufgeführten gründen seitens N, ja sinn macht. 

Nun hat man 3 150mm bikes und ne dicke lücke. Wer kann diese logig erklärn

Wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass das AC nächstes Jahr raus ist.


----------



## oxmox29 (6. September 2013)

By the way.......wenn man schon das Ion16 650B bestellen kann.....gibt´s da schon ein excel sheet bzgl. Geometrie etc.?


----------



## Timmy35 (6. September 2013)

Ich hab gerade mal die 2014er Preisliste angeschaut. Ich weiss gar nicht, wo ihr eine Lücke im Programm seht: 180mm Freerider = Nucleon AM und 26 Zoll Downhiller = Nucleon E2. Kettenschaltung ist doch überholt. Ist also für jeden was dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruftidrop (6. September 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Warum interessiert ihr euch nicht dann erst dafür, wenn ihr nen neuen Rahmen braucht?
> 
> Warum macht ihr euch ein Problem, wo ihr noch keines haben müsst?
> 
> ...



 So isses !!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2013)

@gruftidrop + der-Gute: Welchen der Rahmen in der Modellpalette wollt ihr euch diesen Monat noch bestellen?

G.


----------



## der-gute (6. September 2013)

Ion 15
Vielleicht


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ion 15
> Vielleicht



Was sonst, hätte ich mir auch denken können

G.


----------



## berkel (6. September 2013)

Ich würde möglicherweise ein Argon TB Pinion Gates kaufen wollen, aber mir will keiner antworten (Moritz/Vinc)! 
Noch im EUROBIKE-Stress? Muss ich nächste Woche mal anrufen.


----------



## der-gute (6. September 2013)

Was willste denn wissen?


----------



## acid-driver (7. September 2013)

Moritz ist im Urlaub, schreib mal Franzi an, die ist da.


----------



## berkel (7. September 2013)

Ich wollte mir die Optionen im "Oder Generator" ansehen, aber der ist außer Betrieb. Meine E-Mail vom Montag an die angebene Info Adresse kam als "Out of office" reply zurück mit dem Hinweis eine Mail an Vinc zu schicken ... darauf kam ein "Out of office" reply ...
Die Mail Verarbeitung ist wohl etwas unorganisiert. Eine Mail an die Info Adresse sollte auch von irgendjemandem zeitnah gelesen werden.


----------



## gruftidrop (7. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @gruftidrop + der-Gute: Welchen der Rahmen in der Modellpalette wollt ihr euch diesen Monat noch bestellen?
> 
> G.



Argon AM 650b ist schon bestellt!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2013)

Manno...ihr bekommt alle was ihr wollt...wie ungerecht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. September 2013)

Es wird zeit für ein wunschkonzert 2014 thread


----------



## heinerli (7. September 2013)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zum Thema Rahmengroesse - was wuerdet ihr bei Koerpergroesse 1,85 im Fall Argon empfehlen?


----------



## acid-driver (7. September 2013)

Kurze Beine, Lange Arme? - L
Lange Beine, Kurze Arme? - M


----------



## Martin1508 (7. September 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Kurze Beine, Lange Arme? - L
> Lange Beine, Kurze Arme? - M



Korrekt!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (7. September 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Kurze Beine, Lange Arme? - L
> Lange Beine, Kurze Arme? - M



und wenn beides normal ist


----------



## acid-driver (7. September 2013)

wie ist denn die Schrittlänge?
Ich bin 1,86m lang und meine SL ist 86cm. Fahre am Argon AM Gr. L


----------



## mtbedu (8. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Das ION20-DH ist aufgrund des Schwingendrehpunkts und einiger anderer DH-spezifischer Merkmale nicht sinnvoll als Freerider aufbaubar.



 @US.: Könntest Du bitte Deinen Gedanken etwas ausführlicher erklären?


----------



## kephren23 (8. September 2013)

mtbedu schrieb:


> @US.: Könntest Du bitte Deinen Gedanken etwas ausführlicher erklären?



Ohhh das wird ehr! 

Würde ich auch gern wissen.

Und dann am Rande mal an US.
Selten so tolle informative Kommentare gelesen die man auch noch versteht dicken


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Und dann am Rande mal an US.
> Selten so tolle informative Kommentare gelesen die man auch noch versteht dicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (8. September 2013)

Hallo,

ergänzend zum ION, das als Tourenfreerider eher nicht geeignet ist und so sicher nicht vorgesehen ist:

1. Der Schwingendrehpunkt (Hauptlager) sitzt deutlich weiter oben als beim ION15/16/18 oder den Helius-Modellen.
Bei der gesamten Hinterbaukinematik muß ein Kompromiß aus verscheidenen Anforderungen getroffen werden. Z.B. Ansprechverhalten, Wippen und Pedalrückschlag.

Bei einem Downhiller liegen erstens die Schwerpunkte anders (Ansprechverhalten) und zweitens wird der üblicherweise auf ein Kettenblatt mit 36 Zähnen optimiert. Der hochliegende Drehpunkt lässt das Hinterrad tendenziell ein Stück weit nach hinten oben einfedern was positiv für das Ansprechverhalten und Überrollen ist.
Die Kette wird allerdings dafür beim Einfedern etwas weiter nach hinten gezogen. Das stabilisiert zwar den Antritt, verursacht aber auch lästigen Rückschlag beim Kurbeln. Bergauf auf einem kleinen Ritzel (das es ja normalerweise beim Downhiller nicht gibt) besonders ausgeprägt.

Das alte ION20 war mit kleinen Ritzeln (z.B. Hammerschmidt) nicht besonders toll zu fahren.
Nun kenne ich den Drehpunkt des neuen ION-DH nicht genau. Nach meinem Eindruck auf der Eurobike und Bildvergleichen zu urteilen, liegt er aber nicht unähnlich zum alten ION20.

2. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer zu montieren. In Zeiten von XX1 sicher verschmerzbar. Der ein oder andere möchte aber doch noch 2-fach fahren.

3. Das Sitzrohr ist zu kurz. 435mm bei Größe L passt für Langbeiner nicht.

4. Gabelfreiheit für SC-Gabeln müsste man klären. Optisch sieht das verdammt knapp aus. Selbst beim ION 18, das noch außenliegende Lager hat, kann man eine hochbauende SC-Gabel gerade eben durchdrehen.

5. 205mm Federweg sind für einen Tourenfreerider etwas viel. Da bräuchte man eine 180er Option.

Summarisch: Das ION20 ist als ausschließlicher Downhiller konzipiert. Das mag konsequent und kompromisslos sein, lässt aber die Lücke in der Modellpalette offensichtlich werden. Zumal das künftige ION16-650B dem Trend zu weiterer Federwegreduzierung (150mm) folgt.

Wie wärs 2015 mit einem leichten, robusten Freerider in bester Nicolai-Tradition? Ich hab gehört 170mm wird das neue Maß der Mitte 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## wubu (8. September 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Kurze Beine, Lange Arme? - L
> Lange Beine, Kurze Arme? - M



kurze Beine + L = Oberrohr drückt ins Gemächt, Rahmen für technisches Terrain zu hoch, Telestütze nutzt nur einen Teil des möglichen Verstellbereichs

lange Beine + M = Sattelstütze 1 Meter weit ausziehen und Optik wie auf nem Kinderrad

Wobei die 2. Möglichkeit nicht so schlimm ist, aber kurze Beine/lange Arme ist der Supergau! Mit großem Rahmen wird man nicht glücklich! (Außer man fährt nur Waldautobahn)
Ich nehme immer den kleineren Rahmen mit längerem Vorbau, ist das geringere Übel. Dazu ist der Hobel durch den geringeren Radstand wendiger.

Das Beste ist natürlich wie immer PROBEFAHRT.


----------



## mtbedu (9. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Summarisch: Das ION20 ist als ausschließlicher Downhiller konzipiert


Danke für die Ausführung! 
Diese Desillusionierung habe ich bereits geahnt...


----------



## acid-driver (9. September 2013)

wubu schrieb:


> kurze Beine + L = Oberrohr drückt ins Gemächt, Rahmen für technisches Terrain zu hoch, Telestütze nutzt nur einen Teil des möglichen Verstellbereichs



Kauf dir einfach einen Sattel der passt und ne 150er Stütze, wenn du volle Versenkung brauchst. 
Ich komme wie gesagt mit meinen relativ kurzen Beinen gut auf dem L-Rahmen klar und auch an mir funktioniert noch alles, wie es soll


----------



## frfreshman (9. September 2013)

Ich fahr bei 185cm gr. M.
Schön wendig, aber absolut laufruhig genug. Perfekt also.


----------



## cocoon79 (17. September 2013)

Hi...ich hab mir heut den Zuschlag im Bikemarkt gesichert...da gabs das Teambike ION 18...ich glaube es war ein guter Preis und besser als ein Radon Swoop ist denk ich mal allemal. Würde trotzdem gern mal wissen was der Guru39 davon hält das es jetzt kein ION 18 mehr gibt. Er hat es mir damals wärmstens empfohlen weil es wohl auch für Touren bzw. Bergan geeignet ist. Das ich damit keine 70km Touren mache ist klar aber als Superenduro sollte man es doch aufbauen können. Ich frag mich halt was an dem ION 16 besser sein soll....vielleicht n bissel leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. September 2013)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Würde trotzdem gern mal wissen was der Guru39 davon hält das es jetzt kein ION 18 mehr gibt. Er hat es mir damals wärmstens empfohlen weil es wohl auch für Touren bzw. Bergan geeignet ist.



Gerne.

Ich finde es schade das Nicolai diesen Rahmen nicht mehr anbietet  
Respektiere aber auch deren Entscheidung dagegen.

Ich finde auch das ein waschechter Freerider im Portfolio bei Nicolai fehlt,
hoffe aber auf die nächste Saison 

Für mich ist mein Ion 18 immer noch das beste Baik das ich je besessen habe


----------



## Garrett (20. September 2013)

Ich hätte ja nichts gegen NewSchool meets OldSchool, zum Beispiel ein Lambda FR! 
Gewicht und Geometrie von heute, Nicolai-Charakter der Gründerjahre!

Ich würde dafür ne Bank überfallen


----------



## guru39 (20. September 2013)

Garrett schrieb:


> Ich würde dafür ne Bank überfallen



Das nennt sich dann TAILOR Made.

Viel SpazZ beim Sturmhauben kauf


----------



## Garrett (20. September 2013)

Für TAILOR-MAID müsste ich ja zwei banken überfallen.. Daher schlag ich es ja als Revival vor!


----------



## der-gute (20. September 2013)

Was jat die Schneider-Hausmädchen damit zu tun?


----------



## kephren23 (20. September 2013)




----------



## pfalz (20. September 2013)

Gibts schon was Neues wegen der T-shirts?


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Oktober 2013)

Gibts irgndwo ein paar mehr Infos zum ION16 650b. 
Geodaten und Sattelrohrlänge (des 26er) taugt mir mehr als die des Helius. 

Die Tretlagerhöhe, gemessen Boden-Tretlagermitte, des Argon AM 650b würde mich auch interessieren. Mit 140er Revelation oder 150er Pike z.B.
Kommt der LW mit 140er Gabel bei 66.5° raus?

Und nein, ich will das nicht der 650b wegen wissen.  Ich fahre bereits schön länger 650b und überlege diese eben zu ersetzten. (Alleine schon wegen des zögerlichen, langen Ersatzteilnachschubs aus CA für eins meiner Bikes)


----------



## Loisl13 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich bins neulich gefahren und habs direkt bestellt.
Hab aber die geo nicht nachmessen.)
zumal die ja laut n noch nicht sooooo 100% ig feststeht. ( federweg )Oder weiß jemand schon was anderes.
Mir hats auf jeden Fall mega getaugt und ich freu mich schon tierisch darauf. März ist es dann soweit, da kann ich mehr sagen))


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Oktober 2013)

Das Argon AM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (13. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Das Argon AM?



Ne, habe das ION 16 650B bestellt


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2013)

@ion 16 650B
 welches steuerohr ist empfehlenswert ?


----------



## kephren23 (13. Oktober 2013)

Na das was dran ist, was willste denn anderes haben? sieht doch alles blöd aus.
Wenn de nen etwas höhere Front möchtest, hilft der Reset Flatstack A8 schonmal ein bissl


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Na das was dran ist, was willste denn anderes haben? sieht doch alles blöd aus.
> Wenn de nen etwas höhere Front möchtest, hilft der Reset Flatstack A8 schonmal ein bissl



danke... 
werde noch dieses jahr einen ion 16 650B rahmen bestellen. 

die ersten parts werden diese mistigen 27,5 zoll laufräder sein.


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> danke...
> werde noch dieses jahr einen ion 16 650B rahmen bestellen.
> 
> die ersten parts werden diese mistigen 27,5 zoll laufräder sein.


oha doch weich geworden
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ob du damit glücklich wirst


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2013)

bleibt einem ja nix weiter über.


----------



## trailterror (13. Oktober 2013)

Warum so ungeduldig die "hektik"?

Fährt eigentlich bei der rampage heute irgendjemand was anderes als 26'?

Ich hab erstmal keine panik um ersatzteile im enduro-dh bereich...

Die geilsten pneu's gibts meines wissens doch gar nicht in 27,5'/29'....


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bleibt einem ja nix weiter über.



Grundweg falsch.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hömma Artur, was ist denn mit dir los? Du hast dir vor ein paar Monaten erst bei Rainer diesen geilen blauen Helius Rahmen geholt. Super geil aufgebaut usw. Du willst mir jetzt doch nicht im Ernst erzählen, dass das Dingen schon durch ist. Zusätzlich meckerst du ziemlich laut über die neuen Laufradgrössen. Was ist denn jetzt bitte in dich gefahren?

Gruss


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hömma Artur, was ist denn mit dir los? Du hast dir vor ein paar Monaten erst bei Rainer diesen geilen blauen Helius Rahmen geholt. Super geil aufgebaut usw. Du willst mir jetzt doch nicht im Ernst erzählen, dass das Dingen schon durch ist. Zusätzlich meckerst du ziemlich laut über die neuen Laufradgrössen. Was ist denn jetzt bitte in dich gefahren?
> 
> Gruss



Martin mein blaues Helius geht 1zu1 an meinen Sohn, sein AFR in RAW habe ich verkauft. 
ich wollte mir ehh 2014 ein ION 16 zulegen, zwangsläufig bleibt mir nur eine option,  ein ION 16 / 650 B 

was soll ich machen ?


----------



## psychoo2 (14. Oktober 2013)

Das ION 16 gibts doch laut Produktionsplan auch weiterhin in 26" , oder ?


----------



## acid-driver (14. Oktober 2013)

Jup, das ION16 wirds bis nächsten Sommer als 26" geben. Habe ich extra gefragt.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Martin mein blaues Helius geht 1zu1 an meinen Sohn, sein AFR in RAW habe ich verkauft.
> ich wollte mir ehh 2014 ein ION 16 zulegen, zwangsläufig bleibt mir nur eine option,  ein ION 16 / 650 B
> 
> was soll ich machen ?



26 Zoll nehmen. Es gibt wahrscheinlich Milliarden von 26 Zöllern auf der Welt, wieso sollte hier eine Zubehörversorgung in den nächsten 2 Jahren einbrechen?

Bis 27,5 auf dem Niveau von 26 Zoll was die Zubehörversorgung angeht angekommen ist, gibt es längst 25,5, 25, 28, 28,5 und 23,28 Zoll.


----------



## Loisl13 (14. Oktober 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Jup, das ION16 wirds bis nächsten Sommer als 26" geben. Habe ich extra gefragt.



Was ist denn auch am 650er so schlimm? ( außer:"wir hauen den neuen standard jetzt mit macht in den markt" getue).
Am besten mal beide fahren und sich dann ein urteil bilden.  Habe ich auch gemacht, so wie der ein oder ander auch und wir wurden nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Jup, das ION16 wirds bis nächsten Sommer als 26" geben. Habe ich extra gefragt.



was soll es mir bringen ? wenn -N- ehh kompl. auf 27,5 setzt.


----------



## gruftidrop (14. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was soll es mir bringen ? wenn -N- ehh kompl. auf 27,5 setzt.



 also wenn ich mir deine Posts zur Diskussion 26 / 27,5 Zoll
so ansehe, muss ich jetzt ziemlich breit grinsen.

Mal sehen, wann der Nächste umkippt.

Aber immer dran denken: es gibt auf der Welt wirklich
wichtigeres als die Laufradgröße eines Fahrrades.
Ich gehe jetzt radeln (26 Zoll).

Gruss an Alle 
GPunkt


----------



## AM_Heizer (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin das ION mit 650B gefahren, das war in Beerfelden (das gelbe testbike von N) . Was soll ich sagen, das Teil lief sehr gut auf dem Track, wie nicht anders zu erwarten.....mit was ich da unterwegs war, hab ich allerdings erst hinterher erfahren. Dachte das wär ein 26er...
BTW : würde ich mir kaufen, wenn ich nicht schon was ähnliches hätte. Finde die Proportionen sind in Ordnung, das passt zueinander.

Grüße


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was soll es mir bringen ? wenn -N- ehh kompl. auf 27,5 setzt.



Und? 

Nicolai liefert nur den Rahmen, mehr nicht...


----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was soll es mir bringen ? wenn -N- ehh kompl. auf 27,5 setzt.


 
wenn du überzeugt bist, dann kauf das 27,5 er. 
wenn du nicht überzeugt bist (wonach es sich anhört), dann kaufs doch nicht.

Alternativen gibts eigentlich meistens...

- Konsequenzen ziehn und aus prinzip bei nem anderen hersteller kaufen
- Abwarten -> dein neuwertiges AM weiterfahren, deinem sohn ein gebrauchtes kaufen
- dir noch ein ion 16 26' sichern oder gegen aufpreis dir ein 26er bauen lassen


jetzt setzt N auf den hype 27,5'...aber wie siehts morgen aus   wenn sich viele ein 27,5er gekauft haben, dann kommt doch wieder der nächste schice...wir habens doch in der jungen vergangenheit erleben dürfen wie N mit behauptungen von heut auf morgen  U-Turns vollzieht...

Fahr das auf dem du dich am wohlsten fühlst, wovon du am meisten überzeugt bist. Ich dachte immer das wär ein 26' Helius AM bei dir...genau das hast du!!

falls die überzeugung jetzt ne andere ist, dann orientier dich um, aber nur dann


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2013)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir deine Posts zur Diskussion 26 / 27,5 Zoll
> so ansehe, muss ich jetzt ziemlich breit grinsen.
> 
> Mal sehen, wann der Nächste umkippt.
> ...



hat mit dem "umkippen" nix zu tun. 
lese zitat #538  genau durch, 


trailterror 
es ist sinnlos da drüber zu diskutieren, -N- hat die produktion auf 27.5 und 29 ausgelegt... punkt aus.


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2013)

Dramaqueen


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es ist sinnlos da drüber zu diskutieren, -N- hat die produktion auf 27.5 und 29 ausgelegt... punkt aus.




Dann eben kein N kaufen. Mir doch latte, ob N nur noch 27,5 Zoll hat. Wenn ich 26 Zoll fahren will, dann kaufe ich 26 Zoll. Wenn es das bei N nicht mehr gibt, dann halt nicht N.

Oder notfalls noch ein Ion 16 in 26 Zoll bestellen, wenn es denn N sein muß.

Bin doch nicht der Erfüllungsgehilfe von N


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Dann eben kein N kaufen.



das geht nicht.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das geht nicht.



Doch, klar geht das.

Mußt nur Deine Prinzipien überdenken, wie Nicolai es von seinen Kunden hinsichtlich 27,5 Zoll gefordert hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2013)




----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es ist sinnlos da drüber zu diskutieren, -N- hat die produktion auf 27.5 und 29 ausgelegt... punkt aus.


 
das auslegen auf 27,5' und 29 und das radikale umstellen von N macht das diskutieren doch nicht sinnlos. es ist doch der nährboden schlechthi für die ganzen diskussionen hier


----------



## kephren23 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke beim Arthur wird die Laufradgröße weniger das Problem darstellen, ich denke das dir das AM einfach besser passt als wie ein ION16!
Ich konnte zu 650B keinen Unterschied merken aufm Trail, also schlechter is es definitiv nicht, aber am meistenhat trotzdem das ION16 in M Spaß gemacht, in beerfelden.


----------



## acid-driver (14. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was soll es mir bringen ? wenn -N- ehh kompl. auf 27,5 setzt.



Artur, das bringt dir ein 26" Fahrrad. Nicolai produziert, was der Markt verlangt. Wenn die auf ihren 27,5 Zöllern sitzen bleiben, gibts in zwei Jahren wieder schicke 26" Fahrräder. 
du MUSST kein 650B kaufen


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Oktober 2013)

Die stand immer hinter nicolai, der Schneider hat selbst in Thale gesagt wo er das 650b Gefahren ist das es auf solchen Strecken Sinn macht, aber auf technischen bleibt 26zoll vorn! 

Hatte eigentlich auf nen Nachfolger vom Ion gehofft und das neue ist echt geil aber ich will keine neuen Laufräder kaufen, keine neue Gabel und sowieso keine größeren Laufräder, Konsequenz, bye bye nicolai! So traurig es auch ist...


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Oktober 2013)

man man, geht hier das gemecker schon wieder los.
@xMARTINx dan geh doch zuhause und lass uns hier einfach N fachsimpeln ohne dein BYBY........
PUNKT
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Oktober 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Die stand immer hinter nicolai, der Schneider hat selbst in Thale gesagt wo er das 650b Gefahren ist das es auf solchen Strecken Sinn macht, aber auf technischen bleibt 26zoll vorn!
> 
> Hatte eigentlich auf nen Nachfolger vom Ion gehofft und das neue ist echt geil aber ich will keine neuen Laufräder kaufen, keine neue Gabel und sowieso keine größeren Laufräder, Konsequenz, bye bye nicolai! So traurig es auch ist...



... und keine 700 Euro oder was auch immer für Tailormade zahlen, was kurz zuvor noch Standard war.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen:

Nicolai hätte alle Laufradgrößen je Modell zum gleichen Preis anbieten sollen. Dafür sollte die Firma flexibel genug sein, und Rohre kürzer oder länger zu machen ist wirtschaftlich gesehen nicht von Relevanz, insbesondere dann, wenn man nicht nur eine Klientel, sondern die gesamte Klientel bedienen kann.

Von daher kann ich Nicolai nur weniger Maschinenbau und mehr Strategie wünschen. Hoffentlich geht die Rechnung am Ende auf...


----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> @xMARTINx dan geh doch zuhause und lass uns hier einfach N fachsimpeln ohne dein BYBY........
> PUNKT
> Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Oktober 2013)

Popcorn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (14. Oktober 2013)

@Dutshlander


Keine Ahnung was du jetzt von mir willst aber wenn es dir nicht passt, das einer der Ã¼ber 10jahre Nicolai fÃ¤hrt deine Meinung sagt und mitdiskutiert ( was man in nem Forum durchaus machen kann) dann sag ich mal: bye bye ð


----------



## NoStyle (14. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Martin mein blaues Helius geht 1zu1 an meinen Sohn, sein AFR in RAW habe ich verkauft.
> ich wollte mir ehh 2014 ein ION 16 zulegen, zwangsläufig bleibt mir nur eine option,  ein ION 16 / 650 B
> 
> was soll ich machen ?


Was Du machen sollst? Eigentlich einfach: 650B mal probefahren - danach sehen ob es Grund zur Trauer gibt! Wenn es partout nicht gefällt fährt man eben 26 Zoll weiter! Das ist noch lange nicht weg. Im worst Case muss man sich für eine Company entscheiden die dem Kunden die Wahl lässt, solange es eben geht.

Ganz ehrlich, wenn 650B/27.5 nicht dick irgendwo auf den Reifen oder sonstwo steht, würde es den meisten gar nicht auffallen, weder optisch, noch deutlich im Fahrverhalten ...
Ausserdem: Wenn 650B wirklich soviel anders zu 26 Zoll wäre, dann könnte sich das so leicht nicht durchsetzen. Immerhin wehrt sich z.B. Specialized noch dagegen ...


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Oktober 2013)

Specialized testet aber fleißig und zb nen 26 zu nem 29er Enduro merkt man extrem die Nachteile und auch Vorteile, da macht 27,5 durchaus Sinn, trotzdem will halt nicht jeder wegen unterschieden, die kaum auffallen das halbe Rad durch neuteile ersetzen was natürlich sehr wenig Sinn. Bei einer Anschaffung eines komplettbike ist es ja was anderes als wenn man nur Rahmen neu kaufen möchte,

Der gesättigte Markt wird bisschen in Bewegung gebracht, der eine macht mit, der andere nicht.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Oktober 2013)

ich weiß nicht ob das, zitat "bye bye nicolai! So traurig es auch ist..." dan hier hin gehört. Ist ein wenig fehl am Platze. Sei es drumm.
Weiter gehts.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## psychoo2 (14. Oktober 2013)

Muss es sein das diese Diskussion pro/contra 27.5 wieder losgeht.
Für alle die dazu noch nichts gesagt haben die sollen doch einen eigenen Thread
aufmachen....

Ich finde Super das es hier jetzt Leute gibt die schon mal ein 27.5er Ion16 Gefahren sind und uns jetzt hier ihre Erfahrungen weitergeben....Danke Leute


----------



## AM_Heizer (14. Oktober 2013)

Man kann ja durchaus einwenden, dass diese Größengeschichte ärgerlich ist für diejenigen, die sich gerne öfters mal ein neues Radl zusammen bauen (wollen) . Da ist es halt schon bescheiden, sich andauernd neue LR kaufen zu müssen, oder Gabeln, oder.......

Auf der anderen Seite ist das AM der letzten ausbaustufe immer noch up to Date....bis auf die zu kleinen Räder   . Man kann Tapered Gabeln nehmen, hat ne Steckachse hinten, der Federweg ist verstellbar, also ist es super breitbandig....das müssen andere (auch neue Räder von anderen Herstellern ) erstmal können.

Das einzige was mich stört ist dass das 18er weggefallen ist, die Lücke ist einfach da. Aber bin mir sicher, dass da auch wieder was kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (14. Oktober 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Muss es sein das diese Diskussion pro/contra 27.5 wieder losgeht.
> Für alle die dazu noch nichts gesagt haben die sollen doch einen eigenen Thread
> aufmachen....
> 
> ...



Genau.erstmal fahren und dann aufregen, wenn überhaupt. Natürlich ware ich mit einem 26" günstiger gekommen da LR und Gabel noch von meinem jetzigen bike gekommen wären. Aber mal ehrlich, das Zeugs hat doch auch schon ein paar km auf der uhr und ich hätte mir eh bald was neues gekauft. Oder fahrt ihr 10 jahre mit der gleichen gabel?? Also gibts jetzt neben dem 650er rahmen noch ne neue pike und zwei schöne tune naben. Wollte ich eh schon mal haben. ....und pneus gibts bestimmt bis März auch was gescheits.
Wartet doch erstmal auf die finalen daten vom 650er ab. Wird bestimmt was feines dabei rauskommen.


----------



## Bodenprobe (14. Oktober 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt was feines dabei rauskommen.



Klar, bei gleicher Stabilität 2 kg Mehrgewicht ohne Not.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Oktober 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Man kann ja durchaus einwenden, dass diese Größengeschichte ärgerlich ist für diejenigen, die sich gerne öfters mal ein neues Radl zusammen bauen (wollen) . Da ist es halt schon bescheiden, sich andauernd neue LR kaufen zu müssen, oder Gabeln, oder.......
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite ist das AM der letzten ausbaustufe immer noch up to Date....bis auf die zu kleinen Räder   . Man kann Tapered Gabeln nehmen, hat ne Steckachse hinten, der Federweg ist verstellbar, also ist es super breitbandig....das müssen andere (auch neue Räder von anderen Herstellern ) erstmal können.
> 
> Das einzige was mich stört ist dass das 18er weggefallen ist, die Lücke ist einfach da. Aber bin mir sicher, dass da auch wieder was kommt.




650B vs 26
Der Unterschied ist nicht sehr groß, habe mich auf dem 160mm(vorn) AC 650B nicht unwohl gefühlt aber nicht so gut wie auf meinem ION16 26 M, das will ich mal hauptsächlich auf den Aufbau schieben, besonders die Bremsen.
Ich würde sagen 650B ist in den meisten Fällen kein Nachteil.


Man muss sich halt die Frage stellen wo sind die Einsatzbereiche, ich habe mich für 160mm entschieden, um möglichst den weg der Mitte zu gehne, aber es hätten definitiv auch für die Hometrails 140 gereicht, vielleicht sogar die bessere Wahl. Was ist dann aber mit nem Urlaubsaufenthalt, da soll schon ein bissl was nach oben gewerleistet sein .


Das mit dem Neukauf ist aber definitiv ärgerlich, but that's life

ich deneke jetzt mal an Arthur und meine das er lieber das AM behalten sollte, denn  das ION ist nicht das richtige Bike für ihn, ich hoffe das der Markt das AM und ION 18 wieder zurück bringt!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ich deneke jetzt mal an Arthur und meine das er lieber das AM behalten sollte, denn  das ION ist nicht das richtige Bike für ihn, ich hoffe das der Markt das AM und ION 18 wieder zurück bringt!!!!



aach so ein ION 16 könnt ich auch noch fahren  mein blaues helius AM bleibt ja genau so wie  es ist aufgebaut, das bekommt mein sohn 1zu1 und ich kann es ja auch fahren wann und wo ich will. 

mal sehn was heut für eine rück mail aus Lübbrechtsen kommt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Oktober 2013)

Da kommen wohl bald neue schicke Fotos auf der Startseite:


----------



## psychoo2 (15. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mal sehn was heut für eine rück mail aus Lübbrechtsen kommt


 
Auf was für ne Rückantwort wartest Du den ?


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Oktober 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Da kommen wohl bald neue schicke Fotos auf der Startseite:




Sind da dann auch Bikes ohne Geschwüre dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Da kommen wohl bald neue schicke Fotos auf der Startseite:



Ich hab mir das ja auch gewünscht bei ihrem Frankreichmesseaufenthalt auf Effi zu gukken und zu Berichten  Scheinbar gehts in Erfüllung


G.


----------



## der-gute (15. Oktober 2013)

ICH BIN VERLIEBT!





Jetzt wird auf ein Ion DH Effi gespart


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Oktober 2013)

Hier die erwarteten Berichte von der Startseite:

Gebtriebe
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10...k-und-fahreindruck-nicolai-ion-20-effi-proto/

Fahrbericht
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10...icolai-ion-20-prototyp-mit-effigear-getriebe/

Is schon cool das Mopped!! 
(oh man das gibt so Ärger daheim, wenn ich das bestellen muss)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (16. Oktober 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> ####
> 
> 
> (oh man das gibt so Ärger daheim, wenn ich das bestellen muss)



Bei mir auch...


----------



## svennox (19. Oktober 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hier die erwarteten Berichte von der Startseite:
> 
> Gebtriebe
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10...k-und-fahreindruck-nicolai-ion-20-effi-proto/
> ...



....auf dieses "SAU" GEILE BIKE kann man gar nicht oft genug hinweisen  ....
auch wenn leider der RAHMEN sicherlich nicht unter 4000,- zu haben sein wird, wenn er kommt ?!


----------



## kephren23 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke das er kommt, das System scheint zu überzeugen!


----------



## provester (19. Oktober 2013)

Sau geiles Teil - könnte einen derart hohe Rahmenpreis aber nicht nachvollziehen - so auf den ersten Blick sollte die Adaption des Systems ähnlich aufwändig wie die eines Pinion sein.. Zumindest nicht vergleichbar mit einem Nucleon!

ick freu mir drauf


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Oktober 2013)

provester schrieb:


> Sau geiles Teil - könnte einen derart hohe Rahmenpreis aber nicht nachvollziehen - so auf den ersten Blick sollte die Adaption des Systems ähnlich aufwändig wie die eines Pinion sein.. Zumindest nicht vergleichbar mit einem Nucleon!
> 
> ick freu mir drauf



Ion 20, ohne Dämpfer: ab 2299 (ist durch das Getriebe nochmal aufweniger: Gehäuse, Kettenspanner)
Effi: 1350
Gates: ~200

Ich denke die 4000 komme da leicht zusammen


----------



## provester (19. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt natürlich, erst rechnen dann schreiben..


----------



## vinc (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

hier ein kurzes Update: 

Die erste Serien-Schweiß-Lehre für das ION 16 27,5" ist gebaut. 
Der Rahmen wird definitiv mit einem Federweg von 160mm am Heck kommen.

Die vollständige Präsentation des Rahmens erfolgt im Laufe der nächsten Woche in diesem Forum und auf allen anderen Kanälen.

Stay tuned ;-) 

Vincent


----------



## psychoo2 (28. Oktober 2013)

Yeah...und meines ist schon bestellt !


----------



## WODAN (28. Oktober 2013)

Wer braucht schon ein ION16, bringt lieber mal das ION Effigear zur Serienreife


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon ein ION16, bringt lieber mal das ION Effigear zur Serienreife



.....

G.


----------



## Loisl13 (28. Oktober 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Yeah...und meines ist schon bestellt !



....und meines auch!  Yippieeeeee! 


Effi ist bestimmt genial, jedoch für meinen Einsatzbereich nicht optimal. Deshalb das 650er mit 160 mm Federweg. Goil!


----------



## svennox (31. Oktober 2013)

@vinc ...nicolai 2014 Produktpaletten-ALBUM_LINK
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62194


----------



## psychoo2 (2. November 2013)

Also Vinc,


die Woche wäre so gut wie rum 






vinc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier ein kurzes Update:
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Also Vinc,
> 
> 
> die Woche wäre so gut wie rum



Ich würde drauf plädieren diese Information zu überspringen und gleich die ersten Bilder vom Ion 17 Effi zu posten...und natürlich gleich mit dem Link fürs Bestellformular

Natürlich in 26 Zolloption

G.


----------



## AM_Heizer (2. November 2013)

Bitte nicht! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (2. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich würde drauf plädieren diese Information zu überspringen und gleich die ersten Bilder vom Ion 17 Effi zu posten...und natürlich gleich mit dem Link fürs Bestellformular
> 
> Natürlich in 26 Zolloption
> 
> G.



Nene, zuerst das Ion20 Effi ;-)


----------



## psychoo2 (2. November 2013)

Jungs ..... Von was träumt ihr wenn es finster wird ;-)


----------



## beetle (2. November 2013)

... von einer Welt frei von 650b und 29".


----------



## Freeerider81 (2. November 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> ... von einer Welt frei von 650b und 29".


----------



## WODAN (2. November 2013)

Egal, das Effigear nehme ich auch in 650b


----------



## Loisl13 (7. November 2013)

@vinc:
Wir warten! !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holgersen (8. November 2013)

Mit welchem Hardtail fährt man denn 2014 bei Nicolai Marathons und XC-Rennen? Hatte vor einiger Zeit noch mit einem Argon CC geliebäugelt, aber der 2014er Shape schreckt mich mit 2.100 Gramm Rahmengewicht doch ab. Dann steht da "Trailbike" mit "entspannter" Sitzposition - das Argon ist einer der wenigen 29" Rahmen, der in dieser Grössenklasse ein 625 mm langes Oberrohr hat, viele Bikes bis 50 cm Rahmenhöhe liegen deutlich darunter (zumindest die, die ich mir angesehen habe).

So richtig schlau werde ich aus dem Konzept nicht, vielleicht bin ich auch zu alt geworden?!


----------



## Timmy35 (8. November 2013)

Mit den Argon FAT. Wird man zwar nichts mit gewinnen, macht aber sicher Spass. 

Scnr


----------



## holgersen (8. November 2013)

Mit diesem HÃ¤sslon kann man ja dann auf den GummirÃ¤dern Ã¼ber den Parkour hÃ¼pfen, muss man halt nicht mehr strampelnâ¦


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. November 2013)

gibt es jetzt eigentlich schon ein offizeles tech sheet für das ion 650b?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (8. November 2013)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> gibt es jetzt eigentlich schon ein offizeles tech sheet für das ion 650b?


...wär echt mal an der Zeit!


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. November 2013)

In die Felgen vom FAT kann man ohne Probleme eine 28er Rennradfelge integrieren. Damit hat mann alle Vorteile per Rad, breitestmögliche MTB-Felge mit schmalsten Rennreifen.


----------



## trailterror (11. November 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> ...wär echt mal an der Zeit!



http://www.nicolai.net/152-0-ION+16+275.html
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0hoblF5anM2eFE&single=true&gid=60&output=html


----------



## kephren23 (11. November 2013)

Schaut doch vernünftig aus.
Der ULH sitz weiter vorn und somit flacher, wie beim ION 20


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> http://www.nicolai.net/152-0-ION+16+275.html
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0hoblF5anM2eFE&single=true&gid=60&output=html



Auf den ersten Blick wieder ein sehr drastischer Grund als Langbeiner bei 26Zoll zu bleiben.

G.


----------



## raschaa (11. November 2013)

aber 30mm mehr stack..... hmmm, ob man realisiert hat dass das bei den 26" 16er bisserl flach geraten ist?


----------



## kephren23 (11. November 2013)

Das vermute ich auch mal . War ja schon auffällig


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2013)

Dafür kann man sich ja ein normales Steuerrohr extra orden.....ZS würde bei mir auch nicht in Frage kommen.

G:


----------



## psychoo2 (11. November 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> aber 30mm mehr stack..... hmmm, ob man realisiert hat dass das bei den 26" 16er bisserl flach geraten ist?



Bin nicht so der Geometrie Freak....kann mir mal einer erklären was das bedeutet ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. November 2013)

Du brauchst weniger Spacer unter dem Vorbau!
Und der Druck aufs Vorderrad verringert sich.
Glaub ich


----------



## trailterror (11. November 2013)

http://www.sicklines.com/2008/12/18/reach-and-stack-a-good-idea/

Ist doch immer das gleiche in der branche.....
Tiefes cockpit galt halt mal als der letzte schrei. In den magazinen gabs ständig kritikpunkte, wenn nicht gegeben->fast jeder hersteller eifert (e) dem leider nach....

Jetzt mit dem neusten schrei 27,5' ists wohl wieder nicht mehr so wichtig  da wird jetzt ganz einfach nicht mehr so wirklich drüber geredet....hauptsache überrollverhalten stimmt. Das ist jetzt das nonmplus ultra..


----------



## psychoo2 (11. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Du brauchst weniger Spacer unter dem Vorbau!
> Und der Druck aufs Vorderrad verringert sich.
> Glaub ich



Oder ich kann wieder nen Low riser Lenker fahren ?


----------



## kephren23 (11. November 2013)

genau


----------



## US. (11. November 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> aber 30mm mehr stack..... hmmm, ob man realisiert hat dass das bei den 26" 16er bisserl flach geraten ist?



Nein, die 30mm mehr Stack ergeben sich aus 27,5" zu 26".
Genauer gesagt 25mm der 30mm.

Normiert auf die Radgröße sind es nur 5mm mehr Stack.

Der tiefe Stack des ION 26" ist mit 27,5" einfach kaum möglich.
Davon unbenommen ist natürlich der Umstand, daß der höhere Stack den meisten Nutzern zugute kommt.

Schön, daß Nicolai die Gemeinde erhört und dem Heck 160mm gespendet hat.

170mm-Gabeln bei 27,5" wären noch nett...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## der-gute (11. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ist doch immer das gleiche in der branche.....
> Tiefes cockpit galt halt mal als der letzte schrei. In den magazinen gabs ständig kritikpunkte, wenn nicht gegeben->fast jeder hersteller eifert (e) dem leider nach....
> 
> Jetzt mit dem neusten schrei 27,5' ists wohl wieder nicht mehr so wichtig  da wird jetzt ganz einfach nicht mehr so wirklich drüber geredet....hauptsache überrollverhalten stimmt. Das ist jetzt das nonmplus ultra..



und da is er wieder, der Prediger

ich für meine Teil würde sehr vieles für weniger Stack an meinem Helius AC 29 gebengeht halt mit 150 mm in 29" nicht so einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (11. November 2013)

ungefähr das was ich erwartet habe!
...und danke an N das ihr den Ruf nach 160 mm erhört habt!

So, und jetzt schmeißt die schweissgeräte an, ich brauche was zum basteln, und fahren natürlich!


----------



## raschaa (11. November 2013)

@US. stimmt, da habe ich nicht weit genug gedacht... allerdings will sich mir auf die schnelle nicht erschließen warum der gesamte durchmesser zuwachs des rades sich auf die stackhöhe niederschlagen soll, mein gefühl sagt mir das es weniger sein müsste weil stack vom tretlager aus gemessen wird und erst mal vom raddurchmesser "unabhängig" ist... da muss ich nochmal ne nacht drüber schlafen


----------



## trailterror (11. November 2013)

US hats mir mal fachmännisch erklärt  Es sind 12,5mm vom raddurchmesser und 12,5 wegen der grösseren EBL der gabel.

Beim 26er ist das gabelreferenzmass 545mm, beim 650er 552mm
Ich hoff ich habs richtig wiedergegeben


----------



## US. (11. November 2013)

Genau gerechnet:
Stackdifferenz sind 33mm.
7mm ist die 27,5-Gabel länger.
Der Radradius ist 12mm grösser.
Tretlager liegt 3mm höher.

D.h. 27,5 macht das Ganze per se 19mm höher.
Das höhere Tretlager frisst wieder 3mm. Damit sind wir bei 16mm. Es fehlen noch 17mm zu den 33mm Stackdifferenz und die hat Nicolai tatsächlich durch ein längeres Steuerrohr realisiert.

Gruß Uwe
 @trailterror: die alte Rechnung stimmt auch. Bin bei obigem Beispiel aber von der Pike ausgegangen, die deutlich weniger reifenfreiheit zur Krone hat


----------



## psychoo2 (11. November 2013)

Okay. Soweit Fakten und Theorie !!

Aber is das jetzt gut oder schlecht ?


----------



## kephren23 (11. November 2013)

Aber Steuerrohrlängen sind gleich geblieben. @psychoo2
gut!


----------



## trailterror (11. November 2013)

Naja, der eine wirds mögen, der andere net


----------



## defjanski (12. November 2013)

auf was für eine effektive tretlagerhöhe läuft das dann hinaus?


----------



## kephren23 (12. November 2013)

Tretlagerhöhen:

*ION 16 26':*

High: 360 mm

Low: 351 mm



*ION 16 27,5':*

High: 348,5 mm

Low: 342,5 mm


Glaub ich


----------



## defjanski (12. November 2013)

danke. warum glaubste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. November 2013)

Nee müsste schon stimmen, war Anfangs nur nich sicher ob ich das alles richtig bedacht habe.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2013)

Ich finde ansich den extremen "realen" Winkel des Sitzrohrs ungünstig  Der ist ja beim Am super, bein 26Zoll ION noch passend ober beim 27,5er...hmmh...zumindest wenn man den Bildern glauben schenken darf.

Der höhere Stack kommt mir auch entgegen, allerdings das tiefere Tretlager ist dann auch net so meins.

G.


----------



## defjanski (12. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich finde ansich den extremen "realen" Winkel des Sitzrohrs ungünstig  Der ist ja beim Am super, bein 26Zoll ION noch passend ober beim 27,5er...hmmh...zumindest wenn man den Bildern glauben schenken darf.
> 
> Der höhere Stack kommt mir auch entgegen, allerdings das tiefere Tretlager ist dann auch net so meins.
> 
> G.




was stört dich daran? steiler sitzwinkel ist doch gut zum bergauf sitzend pedalieren, oder?


----------



## defjanski (12. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick wieder ein sehr drastischer Grund als Langbeiner bei 26Zoll zu bleiben.
> 
> G.




warum?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2013)

defjanski schrieb:


> was stört dich daran? steiler sitzwinkel ist doch gut zum bergauf sitzend pedalieren, oder?



Steil????....wenns na nur so wäre! Steil ist der nur in der Theorie und für Kurz- und Mittelbeiner

G.


----------



## trailterror (12. November 2013)

@Jörg

Wir haben den gleichen geschmack bzgl. geometrien, da wahrscheinlich ähnliche proportionen.

Wenn man die stütze beim 27,5er weit herausziehen muss, so kommt man halt wegen dem weit versetzten sitzrohr (27,5 geschuldet?) nach vorn mitm arsch weit nach hinten, welches sich nicht positiv auf die uphillfähigkeit auswirken dürfte....

Stack, Lwinkel, oberrohrlänge, nen cm mehr sitzrohr, 160mm find ich eigentlich sehr gelungen

SW + 27,5+ und die zwangsweise längeren kettenstreben (wobei die für 27,5 eigentlich kurz sind) bin ich auch etwas skeptisch.....

Aber man kann wahrscheinlich einfach nicht alles haben und probefahren müsste mans eh....aber ich denk N hat schon ordentlich was rausgeholt 

Off topic

Wie kommste eigentlich mit der carver bude klar?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2013)

Ja der Rest wäre wohl, auf jedenfall auf dem Papier, echt schick. Kettenstrebe ist ja ansich auch recht kurz. Wobei mir das weniger wichtige ist und der Uphilltauglichkeit ja auch nommel entgegenwirkt bei dem Sitzrohrwinkel + langen Beinen.

Wobei ich ja eh nur auf die ION17 Effi Geometrie warte

G.


----------



## US. (12. November 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Genau gerechnet:
> Stackdifferenz sind 33mm.
> 7mm ist die 27,5-Gabel länger.
> Der Radradius ist 12mm grösser.
> ...



Korrektur aufgrund Vorzeichenfehler (siehe Anmerkung kephren):
Tretlager liegt 8,5mm tiefer beim Ion 27,5" 8und nicht 3mm höher)
Damit ist das Ion 27,5" 24mm höher. Fehlen immer noch 8mm ggü. der Stackangabe.
Steuerrohr ist aber angeblich bei beiden Varianten gleichhoch mit 120mm
D.h., daß die techsheets sind hier nicht ganz korrekt.


----------



## Loisl13 (12. November 2013)

....das Thema scheint ja zu interessieren!
Seit langem der erste thread der die komplette Nacht durchgepostet wurde.
...weiter so, vielleicht schaffen wir einen 24h nonstop thread!

...ansonsten sind Eure Ausführungen für einen "nicht-Geo-Profi" sehr interessant, kann man echt noch was lernen

...nur ob man hier und da den ein oder anderen mm mehr oder weniger auch wirklich beim Fahren merkt? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, lasse mich aber gerne des Bessern belehren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (12. November 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> ...ansonsten sind Eure Ausführungen für einen "nicht-Geo-Profi" sehr interessant, kann man echt noch was lernen


 
Das sehe ich genauso....heute früh als erstes mal gegooglet was ein tiefes Tretlager für Vor/Nachteile hat 

Bin was das angeht totaler Rookie !! Bei mir zählt draufsetzen und schauen ob ich mich wohl fühle.


----------



## defjanski (12. November 2013)

bei mir wars tagsüber  bin grad in ner anderen zeitzone..

aber interessiert mich schon!


----------



## defjanski (12. November 2013)

wo und wie kann man das 27.5er mal probefahren?


----------



## Loisl13 (12. November 2013)

defjanski schrieb:


> wo und wie kann man das 27.5er mal probefahren?



Kannst ab März April mal bei mir vorbeischauen und meins in L fahren.
Is ja nicht so weit von Dir.
  @psychoo2: kannst ja dann auch mit deinem 16 650 B dazustossen, dann können wir mal ein kleines nicolai Treffen im Spessart machen.
@ Guru : wenn du' s über die Kämme des Odenwaldes schaffst, biste herzlich gerne eingeladen!


----------



## defjanski (12. November 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Kannst ab März April mal bei mir vorbeischauen und meins in L fahren.
> Is ja nicht so weit von Dir.
> @_psychoo2_: kannst ja dann auch mit deinem 16 650 B dazustossen, dann können wir mal ein kleines nicolai Treffen im Spessart machen.
> @ Guru : wenn du' s über die Kämme des Odenwaldes schaffst, biste herzlich gerne eingeladen!



danke. aber bis dahin wollte ich mich schon entschieden haben..

also nochmal zur geo: 
der stack ist höher, dh man sitzt mehr im rad. weil das tretlager tiefer ist und das rad höher aufbaut.
der sitzwinkel ist aber nicht schlechter als bei anderen rädern oder?


----------



## Loisl13 (12. November 2013)

defjanski schrieb:


> danke. aber bis dahin wollte ich mich schon entschieden haben..



...dann auf nach Lübrechtsen....
Vielleicht haben die ja schon einen Prototypen mit aktueller Geo.
Die ersten serienbikes werden ab kW 4 produziert.

Ich bin am Pufftreffen ja noch die alte Geo (150mm) gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzie (12. November 2013)

Hallo Allerseits,

 @US.
Unser Ingenieur Marcel hat eben nochmal das TechSheet gecheckt. Die Werte stimmen. Der Vergleich der 26" und der 27.5" Version anhand der TechSheets ist schwierig, da sich die Rahmengrößen-Daten beim 26" auf die *high*, beim 27.5" auf die *low* position beziehen.

 @LB Jörg
Unser Teamfahrer Daniel testet seit Beginn der 2013er Saison verschiedenen 27.5 Ion 16 Prototypen. Er hat recht lange Beine für seine 1,86m und hat weder mit dem Sattelauszug Probleme, noch mit den Klettereigenschaften durch einen vermeintlich zu flachen Sitzwinkel. Also kein Grund zur Sorge.


Schönen Tag noch,
Moritz


----------



## trailterror (12. November 2013)

defjanski schrieb:


> der sitzwinkel ist aber nicht schlechter als bei anderen rädern oder?



Ich glaub es geht um die geschicht vom effektiven und tatsächtlichem sitzwinkel.

Siehe hier carver icb:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/pz/3l...sal.JPG?0 (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1168328)

Der tatsächtliche sw ist 70,42, der effektive 74,20. am sitzrohrende ist der winkel steil...ziehst du nun die stütze richtig weit raus, so kommst du (wegen dem knick unten/beim ion wg dem nach vorn versetzten sitzrohr) trotzdem immer weiter nach hinten...weiter als wenn das gerade sitzrohr direkt im tretlager enden würde...

Ich hoff ich habs richtig interpretiert und wiedergegeben... Bin auch kein profi experte....

Aber moritz meint ja eh, dass es in der praxis net weiter stört....


----------



## US. (12. November 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> @US.
> Unser Ingenieur Marcel hat eben nochmal das TechSheet gecheckt. Die Werte stimmen. Der Vergleich der 26" und der 27.5" Version anhand der TechSheets ist schwierig, da sich die Rahmengrößen-Daten beim 26" auf die *high*, beim 27.5" auf die *low* position beziehen.



Danke für die Klarstellung. So etwas habe ich mir schon gedacht; der Teufel steckt da manchmal im Detail....
Bitte dranbleiben an der Veröffentlichung von Tech Sheets, Kinematiken und deren Berichtigung, auch wenns mühsam ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> @US.
> Unser Ingenieur Marcel hat eben nochmal das TechSheet gecheckt. Die Werte stimmen. Der Vergleich der 26" und der 27.5" Version anhand der TechSheets ist schwierig, da sich die Rahmengrößen-Daten beim 26" auf die *high*, beim 27.5" auf die *low* position beziehen.
> ...



Danke für die Meldung hier
Bin halt immer skeptisch wenn ich solche Sitzrohre sehe. Bin auch 192cm mit kurzem Alienoberkörper. Drum wäre L bei mir, trotz der 192cm die einzig richtige Wahl.
Dadurch hab ich schoh aweng eine Sattelüberhöhung. Wobei ich mich eh für ein 26Zoll entscheiden würde

Apropo Testfahrer...wann testet ihr denn das EffiION17

G.


----------



## psychoo2 (12. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Apropo Testfahrer...wann testet ihr denn das EffiION17
> 
> G.


 
Da will einer nicht ums verrecken aufgeben gell


----------



## Loisl13 (12. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Da will einer nicht ums verrecken aufgeben gell



Die haben schon getestet, trauen sich aber nach dem tread hier nicht mehr die Geo Daten zu veröffentlichen!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Da will einer nicht ums verrecken aufgeben gell



Würd jeden Preis bezahlen Bevor das Geld auf der Bank verottet. Außerdem bin ich schon zu alt um noch länger drauf warten zu können

G.


----------



## der-gute (13. November 2013)

hier mal ein WICHTIGES ZITAT fÃ¼r alle BÃ¤hmullen:



vinc schrieb:


> Nach langer AnkÃ¼ndigung ist es soweit, die ION 16 27,5" Geometrie steht.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist ab sofort bestellbar und wird ab Dezember produziert. Das 26â Modell bleibt unverÃ¤ndert im Programm.


----------



## trailterror (13. November 2013)

Ist nix neues!
Die frage ist: wie lang noch....


----------



## acid-driver (14. November 2013)

Mir hat er wie gesagt geschrieben bis nächsten August.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (14. November 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Mir hat er wie gesagt geschrieben bis nächsten August.




Und dann wird sich auf der Eurobike eh zeigen wohin die Reise geht.


Heut zu Tage musst du als Unternehmen flexibel auf den Markt reagieren können. Und ich glaub das kann Nicolai wie kein anderer.


----------



## Olca (16. November 2013)

Moinmoin,

weiß jemand ob das FAT semipermeable yellow glaze auf den anderen Rahmen Aufpreis kostet ?

Gruß Olli


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2013)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das mehr kostet, um aber sicher zu sein frage einfach mal hier nach.

Pummelchen


----------



## Olca (16. November 2013)

Hi,
beim fat scheint es wohl keinen Aufpreis zu kosten, was man so der Homepage entnehmen kann, aber das ist ja auch ltd. Edition...
Am Donnerstag stand hinter Vinc aufm Schreibtisch ein Ion in der Farbe...geht mir jetzt nicht mehr ausm Kopf obwohl ich schon ein Gulf paint AC bestellt habe, aber noch kann ich alles ändern ....hätte ich doch mal gefragt...

Gruß Olli


----------



## psychoo2 (16. November 2013)

Also ich hab ein ION in SYG bestellt.

Kostet nach Rückfrage bei VINC keinen Aufpreis.

Bist du sicher das es sich bei dem Rahmen um SYG gehandelt hat oder war es eventuell der hier ?


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein ION in SYG bestellt.



Dir hatten sie (die Schweine!!!!!!) dein Baik doch gestohlen. Wie lief das mit der Versicherung?


----------



## psychoo2 (16. November 2013)

Naja....ist immer noch nicht abgeschlossen.

Liegt derzeit beim Bike Gutachter aber ich bin guter Dinge
das sich das dieses Jahr noch klärt.

Am schlimmsten is es halt das ich derzeit ohne Bike bin und den schönen Herbst nicht nutzen konnte.


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2013)

Dann hoffe ich mal dass das am Ende alles einen guten Abschluss findet 

Die Farbe die du dir rausgesucht hast ist auf jedenfall schon mal Bombe!

Der nächste Herbst kommt bestimmt


----------



## psychoo2 (16. November 2013)

Ach das denke ich auch das am Ende alles gut ausgeht.

Und ab KW8 geht's dann mit Vollgas in 2014.

Hab wegen der Farbe lang überlegt aber jetzt bin ich zufrieden mit meiner Wahl 
und total gespannt wie die dann am ION rüber kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (17. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein ION in SYG bestellt.
> 
> Kostet nach Rückfrage bei VINC keinen Aufpreis.
> 
> Bist du sicher das es sich bei dem Rahmen um SYG gehandelt hat oder war es eventuell der hier ?



Nee, der war es nicht, sieht aber auch gut aus...


----------



## dr.juggles (17. November 2013)

was n das für ne farbe? kawa grün?


----------



## Martin1508 (18. November 2013)

Laut Nicolai Knall Grün.


----------



## kephren23 (18. November 2013)

Übrigens ist mir letztens aufgefallen das Nicolai schon im numeric 2006, das Lasurverfahren angeboten hat.


----------

